# Newtown Connecticut School Shooting



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

NEWTOWN, Conn. (AP) -- A shooting at a Connecticut elementary school Friday left the gunman dead and at least one teacher wounded and sent frightened pupils into the parking lot.

The shooter was killed and apparently had two guns, a person with knowledge of the shooting said. The person spoke on condition of anonymity because the investigation was still under way.

It wasn't clear how many people were injured at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown.

A dispatcher at the Newtown Volunteer Ambulance Corps said a teacher had been shot in the foot and taken to Danbury Hospital. Andrea Rynn, a spokeswoman at the hospital, said it had three patients from the school but she did not have information on the extent or nature of their injuries.

Brenda Lebinski, whose 8-year-old daughter attends the school, was among the parents who raced to check on their children.

"I saw her and it was the happiest moment of my life," she said.

Stephen Delgiadice said his 8-year-old daughter heard two big bangs and teachers told her to get in a corner. His daughter was not harmed.

"It's alarming, especially in Newtown, Connecticut, which we always thought was the safest place in America," he said.

Lisa Terifay, who was holding her two children outside the school, said she was stunned.

"I still can't believe it's happened in my town," she said.

The superintendent's office said the district had locked down schools in Newtown, about 60 miles northeast of New York City. Schools in neighboring towns also were locked down as a precaution.

State police said Newtown police called them around 9:40 a.m. A SWAT team was among the throngs of police to respond.

Photos from the scene showed young students - some crying, others looking visibly frightened - being escorted by adults through a parking lot in a line, hands on each other's shoulders.

Connecticut's governor was on the scene in Newtown. The White House said President Barack Obama was notified of the shooting and was receiving updates.

---


Right now they are reporting around 27 dead in the shooting. I will say Newtown is one of the last places I would expect this to happen.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

9 adults and 16 children dead so far.

SICK!

Biggest tragedy since the Norway shooting.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Holy fuck. This is going to be a shitstorm worse than Columbine.

What the fuck is wrong with a person like that. Not sure if the article said it, but the shoter apparently was a parent.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

18 children dead. This is downright heartbreaking. My prayers go out to the families affected by this unnecessary tragedy. Enough is enough. Something needs to be done.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Giving it some time before Kelly Kelly fan says this is one of the signs of the end of the world. lmao. What an asshole to murder a bunch of children, piece of shit. Just means now that there will be heavy Police presence in more schools across America. Damn shame to those that lost children. My condolences to all those affected by this piece of shit of a human being.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Holy fucking shit. I've gotten chills down my spine watching the news. 18 children. 9 adults. fpalm

There needs to be armed guards in all "no gun" zones. If citizens can't protect themselves at all times, then places need to ensure their protection.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

27 dead and 18 of them are children. This is heartbreaking. My prayers go out to the families and community.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I really hope that out of this tragedy that there's a discussion on gun control and mental health in this country.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Did it say yet how the killer was stopped?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Did it say yet how the killer was stopped?


One pussy shot himself. They have another one in custody, although he is merely a suspect and is not confirmed to have taken part.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I feel exactly like I did in 1999. Never wanted to feel like this again.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds like they may be a bunch of kindergartners. There's supposedly an entire kindgarten class, the whole class, unaccounted for.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

A lot of major shootings this year, but this one is different. This one is a place for children. 6-12 year olds go to learn. At least 18 children will never get the chance to grow up because of a monster.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

The dead shooter was 24, wore a bullet proof vest, and had 4 guns. What a coward.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Though the fact that such innocent, more-so young lives were taken just like that makes me feel bleak inside, what gets to me even more is the remaining survivors, and the trauma that'll haunt them, for god knows how long.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Those kids will be traumatized for life. This is a terrible tragedy.



Moto said:


> I really hope that out of this tragedy that there's a discussion on gun control and mental health in this country.


Don't count on it. Nothing will change.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the fuck is going on in this country? Is everyone just collectively losing their minds at once? 

I always hate to hear stories of violence period, but I really hate it whenever it involves kids. 

My thoughts & prayers are with the victims and their families. This is just terrible.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

America needs to ban guns and have strict laws on owning guns this shit shouldnt be happening


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> America needs to ban guns and have strict laws on owning guns this shit shouldnt be happening


Or, we can just have more of a Police presence at schools. We don't really need to change many more gun laws. People are going to do things regardless of laws. People kill in States that have the Death Penalty, and they don't seem to care. Bad things just happen. Apply a Police presence to schools, and that's it. Police are what society uses to protect the public. The last I heard this was a Public school.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I kind of feel the same way. 

If guns were outlawed tomorrow, people that want them are still going to find ways to get them. It won't really change anything outside of just the government making it look like they are doing something good.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wait. They were two? I read on Twitter that the dead shooter was a father. His kid attends (or attended?) that school.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

They caught another person who is in custody that they are questioning at the moment. They are calling them a person of interest.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

The teachers should be armed. They could have taken the guy out before he killed anyone. There should also be armed guards in schools in case a teacher goes nuts and kills a student. And just in case one of the guards snaps and goes on a spree they should probably allow each student to bring a gun to school... you know, just in case.


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

Moto said:


> I really hope that out of this tragedy that there's a discussion on gun control and mental health in this country.


Although I am someone who supports tighter regulations on guns, let's not kid ourselves in to thinking that simply taking away guns will solve the issue. If you have problems, chances are you will find other ways to inflict harm. We need to look at what ultimately causes stuff like this to happen and as a society try to change it.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I definitely don't believe that taking away guns will solve the issue. Our laws are very poor on gun control. I don't know how many reports I've seen on where anyone can get a gun. I also added mental health because it is a very overlooked issue that definitely has a hand in many tragedies.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fucking hell that's horrific, what is wrong with these people?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

How many more innocent people need to die before America takes action?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

According to CNN, a ban on assault weapons remains a commitment for the Obama administration.

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/12/14/shooting-reported-at-connecticut-elementary-school/?on.cnn=1


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

Glass Shatters said:


> Holy fucking shit. I've gotten chills down my spine watching the news. 18 children. 9 adults. fpalm
> 
> There needs to be armed guards in all "no gun" zones. If citizens can't protect themselves at all times, then places need to ensure their protection.


Yes, a lack of guns is the problem...

How many school shootings has there been in the UK recently? I can't think of a single one, the only mass shooting i can think of in the UK was some farmer that went around with a hunting rifle or shotgun and killed a few people.

The argument that people need guns to protect themselves and there should be armed guards in schools is ridiculous, guns are the problem not the answer thats why these type of shootings seem to happen more in the US than anywhere else. 

Stop being so stubborn and look at how other countries deal with this because they're doing a whole lot better.


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> According to CNN, a ban on assault weapons remains a commitment for the Obama administration.
> 
> http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/12/14/shooting-reported-at-connecticut-elementary-school/?on.cnn=1


As it should be.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Something had to be mentally wrong with this dude i mean... to shoot up an ELEMENTARY school full of KIDS... that's some really fucked up shit.

My condolences to the victims & their families this is going to scar those kids for life.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

JasonLives said:


> 9 adults and 16 children dead so far.
> 
> SICK!
> 
> Biggest tragedy since the Norway shooting.


... No.

But it is a sickeningly gruesome tragedy. All these shootings over the past 8-12 months has totally changed my stance and made me pro gun control.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a feeling the world is really ending on December 21st. Shooting 20 kids, this is insane.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fuck sake, this is sick.

When are Americans are going to learn? People still defending gun laws and saying schools should be protected, staff should be armed and people will still find ways to carry out these attacks.fpalm

I guess it's coincidence this doesn't happen over here for example where we have strict gun laws. Some still get their hands on guns, of course they do but this never happens. The fact you ignore all these massacres is ridiculous. You're not going to get these sick attackers stabbing 27 people dead. They'd be stopped early. Get over yourselves, it's crazy.


----------



## X3iE (Sep 5, 2011)

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/12/14/shooting-reported-at-connecticut-elementary-school/?hpt=hp_t1

https://news.google.com/news/rtc?ncl=dK50yWLDFn0E2wMs21vx8T0TpdWSM&topic=h

The death toll is closer to 30 than 20, a federal law enforcement source in Washington told CNN's John King. Most of those killed are children, the source said.

The source also said the suspected gunman, who is dead, had a connection to the school. He would not elaborate on that connection. The source is in touch with authorities on the scene.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Something had to be mentally wrong with this dude i mean... to shoot up an ELEMENTARY school full of KIDS... that's some really fucked up shit.
> 
> My condolences to the victims & their families this is going to scar those kids for life.


To shoot anyone is fucked up.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

MF25 said:


> Yes, a lack of guns is the problem...
> 
> How many school shootings has there been in the UK recently? I can't think of a single one, the only mass shooting i can think of in the UK was some farmer that went around with a hunting rifle or shotgun and killed a few people.
> 
> ...


the problem with banning guns is a lot of fucked up people already have them. the bigger problem is mental health issues, which surprise surprise the same people that want their guns cut funding for. 

Ronald Reagan a true American hero.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This is the shooter's supposed Facebook account.

https://www.facebook.com/rlanza/photos_stream

EDiT: Additional bodies have been found, in particular one near the perpetrator's home. Death toll is at 32.

This is just sickening and disheartening.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*This is absolutely awful news. The coverage leaves a bit of a sour taste though. If this was a school which was bombed in Iraq, there wouldn't be anywhere near as much coverage. Not to take anything away from it though, it's terrible. I really can't fathom somebody wanting to do this kind of thing.*


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.bradycampaign.org/xshare...1_Brady_Campaign_State_Scorecard_Rankings.pdf

Connecticut has the fifth strongest gun laws in the nation. The problem isn't the guns themselves; it's the people who own them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Shit like this saddens me man.

Why? Why do this to some little kids, man? Why? What did they do to deserve this?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> the bigger problem is mental health issues, which surprise surprise the same people that want their guns cut funding for.


Weren't you one of those people trying to say that people who aren't mentally ill are capable of committing heinous acts like this?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

So, how do you legislate that, Goon? Just continue to let people acquire guns. Some of these people show no signs of committing atrocities like this. I'm sick of the whole "it's not guns who kill people, it's people", as if it is some excuse for the government to not take action.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> Weren't you one of those people trying to say that people who aren't mentally ill are capable of committing heinous acts like this?


there is a difference between mental illness and the legal definition of insanity. please don't turn this thread into another burial of yourself.


first step is to adopt the California gun laws in all states imo.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> there is a difference between mental illness and the legal definition of insanity. please don't turn this thread into another burial of yourself.


I didn't bury myself at all. Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

This ruined my day. How anyone could just go into a school and do this to little kids...:no:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

how the fuck am i trolling? you're the one trying to make this about you here. you are fucked up bro. please leave the thread.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Don't even want to imagine what those kids parents are going through.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> To shoot anyone is fucked up.


Agreed but to shoot up an elementary school full of kids is some next level shit.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> how the fuck am i trolling? you're the one trying to make this about you here. you are fucked up bro. please leave the thread.


I didn't make this about me. This was relevant to one of your previous comments on a similar topic.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is an old interview with the sick fuck ( Ryan Lanza )


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I fucking hate this world at times. R.I.P to the victims


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

El Conquistador said:


> So, how do you legislate that, Goon? Just continue to let people acquire guns. Some of these people show no signs of committing atrocities like this. *I'm sick of the whole "it's not guns who kill people, it's people", as if it is some excuse for the government to not take action.*


100% Agreed. People may be the ones pulling the trigger, but guns are doing the damage.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MF25 said:


> Yes, a lack of guns is the problem...
> 
> How many school shootings has there been in the UK recently? I can't think of a single one, the only mass shooting i can think of in the UK was some farmer that went around with a hunting rifle or shotgun and killed a few people.
> 
> ...


Please. Guns are not going away. You can not impose a ban on guns because criminals are going to get them anyway. Are you not aware a shooter walked into a mall in Oregon a few days ago with a stolen gun? Are you not aware there is a black market for fully automatic assault weapons, and you can simply watch "New Orleans Exposed" to see people that live on government sustenance in housing projects have arsenals of AK's and Glock's that ARE NOT ON THE BOOKS. 

Guns aren't going away. The only thing you can do is arm yourself and train yourself in order to protect yourself. Criminals are going to get guns. Period. The simple fact that these shootings in "NO GUN" zones continue to happen because there isn't anyone there to do shit about it. 

Again, when seconds count, the police are only a few minutes away. 

This is just a tragedy. I can't even fathom it.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

This may be the guys twitter. This Ryan sure wasent happy with his life.

https://twitter.com/Ryan__Lanza

On December 2nd he wrotes:

*i would actually love if the world ended in 2 weeks.. #fucklife*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

best first step is probably to adopt California gun control laws nationwide. next step is to address mental health within the US. some people need to be institutionalized before they have the opportunity to due this shit.

anyone that thinks arming the teachers or the students is the answer is fucking batshit. although i fully expect the NRA to come out and say if the children were armed this wouldn't have happened. or some other asinine shit.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Look, banning guns isn't going to stop the massacres, we get that, but it will stop the deaths.

You can't tell me that there would have been the same amount of deaths in this or Aurora if it was a knife instead of a gun. Tell me James Holmes would have been able to kill the same amount of people by walking up the stairs and stabbing people, especially since the majority of the dead were people on the higher seats.

Oh, and nobody in the other theatres would have been hurt at all.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

There is no litmus test for these kind of people though, you can't formulate a test to see whether or not someone will do something like this. A lot of these people seem completely normal and would probably pass any kind of psych test you put them through (obviously not all). Besides, what are you gonna do? Have everyone who wants a gun go through a lengthy and expensive psych test? Who's going to fund that?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

PoisonMouse said:


> Look, banning guns isn't going to stop the massacres, we get that, but it will stop the deaths.
> 
> You can't tell me that there would have been the same amount of deaths in this or Aurora if it was a knife instead of a gun. Tell me James Holmes would have been able to kill the same amount of people by walking up the stairs and stabbing people, especially since the majority of the dead were people on the higher seats.
> 
> Oh, and nobody in the other theatres would have been hurt at all.


What about if a trained and law abiding citizen pulled a Glock 23 out and pecked James Holmes in his forehead at the sight of him picking up a weapon outside the theater's back door? Do you really think James Holmes would have done something like that if he knew everyone in there was armed? No, he wouldn't have because he is a pussy. They want to go to "NO GUN" zones, because they know law abiding citizens there won't fight back.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Glass Shatters said:


> What about if a trained and law abiding citizen pulled a Glock 23 out and pecked James Holmes in his forehead at the sight of him picking up a weapon outside the theater's back door?


Then James Holmes would have shot the people in the back still and the guy would have missed seeing as how there was smoke everywhere and he was wearing body armour.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

PoisonMouse said:


> Then James Holmes would have shot the people in the back still and the guy would have missed seeing as how there was smoke everywhere and he was wearing body armour.


Shot people in the back...when he walked to the front of the theater to go to the door behind the screen. mmmk.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Green Light said:


> There is no litmus test for these kind of people though, you can't formulate a test to see whether or not someone will do something like this. A lot of these people seem completely normal and would probably pass any kind of psych test you put them through (obviously not all). Besides, what are you gonna do? Have everyone who wants a gun go through a lengthy and expensive psych test? Who's going to fund that?


look at the dude who shot up the fucking safeway a few years ago, the asian dude and this dude's fb/twitter and tell me they seem completely normal.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Nothing about this man in his early life said he would walk in to an Elementary School, and begin murdering young boys, and girls. You don't foresee these types of things. As horrible as this was, it's rare. School shootings are not an epidemic, and in no way shape, or form should we modify gun laws. I don't see people looking to ban cars on the roads because people fall asleep at the wheel, or drive drunk in them. An overwhelming majority of people that own guns legally aren't looking to do harm to anyone. Guns are here, and is a part of society that we must deal with. The same way we deal with car accidents due to bad weather, or assholes behind the wheel. Welcome to reality folks, it's fucking gruesome.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Glass Shatters said:


> Guns aren't going away. The only thing you can do is arm yourself and train yourself in order to protect yourself. Criminals are going to get guns. Period.


By this backwards logic, can you explain why _anything_ is illegal?


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Glass Shatters said:


> Shot people in the back...when he walked to the front of the theater to go to the door behind the screen. mmmk.


I like how you had no counter for the missing/armour thing, which was my main point.

Look, I live in England. There's gun control here. Compare the amount of public shootings here to America, compare it.

Guns won't go away, no. But it works, it works fine.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

PoisonMouse said:


> Then James Holmes would have shot the people in the back still and the guy would have missed seeing as how there was smoke everywhere and he was wearing body armour.


Along with the fact that it was a dark movie theater.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I would like to think enacting strict gun control laws would prevent tragedies like the one in CT from happening, but what it comes down to is, if a heartless bastard intends on being a heartless bastard and wants to get his hands on a gun, he is going to get one, despite anything. Nonetheless, nobody, especially young kids, should have to go to school with the fear that something like this could happen to them.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

PoisonMouse said:


> I like how you had no counter for the missing/armour thing, which was my main point.
> 
> Look, I live in England. There's gun control here. Compare the amount of public shootings here to America, compare it.
> 
> Guns won't go away, no. But it works, it works fine.


My counter was in my main post...there is no body armor for your face. Did I not mention pecking him there? Even if he had a kevlar helmet and you weren't able to shoot him in the forehead, there is a lot unprotected in the facial area and the sides of the head. 

Pls go.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Along with the fact that it was a dark movie theater.


Because there are no mounts for Surefires on the bottom of pistols.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

So the shooter walked into his mother's (who was the teacher) kindergarten class and opened fire.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Glass Shatters said:


> My counter was in my main post...there is no body armor for your face. Did I not mention pecking him there? Even if he had a kevlar helmet and you weren't able to shoot him in the forehead, there is a lot unprotected in the facial area and the sides of the head.
> 
> Pls go.


But how would there be less deaths by having Joe Smmoe shoot him in a dark room? Same with the whole thing of bullets piercing the next theatre. Wouldn't have happened with a knife. What about every other country that has gun control laws and it works? Yeah, there's problems, but it works.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

well we don't know until we find out if he purchased the guns legally. having purchased a firearm illegally. i can safely say little frail weirdo geeks like this dude are probably too scared to go through the illegal channels to buy a gun. 

i think complete banishment of guns is a little too much though. like i've said i'm good with the strict California gun laws. too many fucking whackos like this guy already have guns. i'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I didn't know their were schools without police now. My district has police at all schools.

This has to do with people believing in the end of the world. I guarantee people are thinking it's going to end so they pull shit like this.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I hope the shooter got shot in the dick, what a fucking parasite.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Striker said:


> I didn't know their were schools without police now. My district has police at all schools.
> 
> This has to do with people believing in the end of the world. I guarantee people are thinking it's going to end so they pull shit like this.


Where I live, there's police in middle schools and high schools but none in elementary.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

People don't understand the difference between the US and England with guns.

England hasn't ever been as gun happy as the US, so there's much less places to go and get guns. 

Guns are deeply rooted into American culture and there's too many around for a banning to stop this. Mexico to the south also causes problems with guns.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I really can't believe that this happened to little kids, innocent children...


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

PoisonMouse said:


> But how would there be less deaths by having Joe Smmoe shoot him in a dark room? Same with the whole thing of bullets piercing the next theatre. Wouldn't have happened with a knife. What about every other country that has gun control laws and it works? Yeah, there's problems, but it works.


Because he is a coward and it is unlikely he would have done so knowing people in there were armed. Once armed police got on the scene, he merely set his gun down and surrendered, like a pussy. He didn't want to die. He wanted to go kill people who he knew were unarmed and would not fight because they were in a gun free zone.

Regardless, I'm not debating gun control in this thread any further. Now is not the time to try and promote political agendas over such a senseless and gut wrenching tragedy.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

PoisonMouse said:


> I like how you had no counter for the missing/armour thing, which was my main point.
> 
> Look, I live in England. There's gun control here. Compare the amount of public shootings here to America, compare it.
> 
> Guns won't go away, no. But it works, it works fine.


I see your point, but we have nearly 6 times as many people here in the United States as you all do. With that many people in comparison it's hard really to make the comparison that you are making. We have over 300 million people here. You are going to have chaos. This is a society built on Wars, and fanatic type Nationalism. The right to bear arms is something that Americans covet only in Politics. Americans own guns because they live in fear of other Americans. People don't want to be robbed, and are paranoid of it, because anytime something "wrong" goes down our news is hear to brainwash a bunch of soccer moms in to thinking that the world is bad.

People will hear about this unfortunate event, and talk about it for weeks as if it really mattered to them. It's tragedy, and yet the news pushes it as a story. Parents out there are misinformed thinking that there are predators out there looking for their children at all costs be it the internet, or at local parks. There is so much paranoia, and hysteria that this has also pushed people in to the deliberate state of mind to protect themselves with a firearm. With that said you have to take in to consideration "gaming". Americans love to hunt, and let's be honest here. People who hunt are typically in to their guns, or rifles.

I'm certain there have been plenty of close family moments over some hunting here in the United States. Then you have the Wild West approach. Which I think is basically this "macho" thought process that men felt that they need guns to be cool, or tough. Cowboys, and Indians, or Cops, and Robbers is something that is played by millions of American boys. Guns, and rifles are a part of American culture. I'd like to keep it that way even if there a few bad apples here, and there. There are plenty of more responsible people in the world than this asshole today.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Glass Shatters said:


> Because he is a coward and it is unlikely he would have done so knowing people in there were armed.


Dude, this happened because someone had a gun in a school, in what way does it suggest that there needs to be more people with guns in schools?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

This is fucking sickening. I can't believe, in my lifetime, I have to wake-up to see this shit not once, but twice. Who the fuck watches Columbine & thinks "That's a good idea, I should do that too!" Kindergarten children, really? Fucking Christ...

A 24-year-old dude shooting children in an elementary school.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Les Kellett Lariat said:


> Dude, this happened because someone had a gun in a school, in what way does it suggest that there needs to be more people with guns in schools?


How about if that someone is a Cop? Why not more of a Police presence? As opposed to arming the faculty of course.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Les Kellett Lariat said:


> Dude, this happened because someone had a gun in a school, in what way does it suggest that there needs to be more people with guns in schools?


Because you are not safe anywhere you go. That is just the simple fact of the matter. You can continue skipping through the fields and smelling the daisies, but there are bad people in the world and then there are people who cannot protect themselves physically. Children are one of them. Do you propose we continue going forward with no armed guards for people who cannot protect themselves while the next copycat mass shooter goes somewhere else?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Watching this on Russian news right now. Terrible.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

Wow crazy just saw this on TV. Third crazy thing that's happened this week. Sadly i'm afraid this won't be the last one before the 21st. Sad just sad RIP.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Fuck this shit.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Way to ruin another kid's life.

EDIT: I was referring to the media getting the killer's identity wrong or the people trolling his friends, whichever turns out to be correct.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol CNN repping that journalistic integrity. 

anyway kinda feel sorry to people who's first response to 15 dead children is to defend their right to own a gun. seriously should re-evaluate themselves.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Our teacher was talking to us today how they were hiding students in cabinets to get them safe and died in the process, really sad.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Glass Shatters said:


> Because you are not safe anywhere you go. That is just the simple fact of the matter. You can continue skipping through the fields and smelling the daisies, but there are bad people in the world and then there are people who cannot protect themselves physically. Children are one of them. Do you propose we continue going forward with no armed guards for people who cannot protect themselves while the next copycat mass shooter goes somewhere else?


It's a measurable fact that most people are safe most of the time. Its also a measurable fact that people that are in possession of a firearm are infinitely more likely to be involved in an incident with a firearm.

Not to mention that there is no such thing as "good guys" and "bad guys", and, as such, giving armed people access to school is a recipe for disaster. Who protects the kids from the protector that turns on them? What happens if the guy with the gun is outnumbered? Should we just turn all of the universe's physical matter into guns, just in case?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Striker said:


> Guns are deeply rooted into American culture and there's too many around for a banning to stop this.


That's a major reason why nothing will change.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Never seen the President cry before, that's for sure..


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So yeah. Without even arguing for stricter gun laws again I'm just going to point out that people actually suggested arming teachers.

Holy fuck what has that country come to.

RIP to all dead. This is scandalous.


----------



## fiji00 (Feb 7, 2012)

wow k this is sad, children being killed is just wrong. point blank period. there is seriously something wrong with americans, these random shootings happen every two weeks or so. i hope none of my family ever gets caught up in any of this bullshit.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Children.

Heartbreaking.

 x 1000


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Couldn't imagine what it must be like to carry out a child's dead body. Those people better get a raise. You would have to have a stomach of iron to handle that shit.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Suddenly home schooling sounds a bit more appealing these days.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Man, this is unbelievably sad.. My heart goes out to those affected by the tragedy. I think gun control is the best option.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Jesus fucking christ.

This is especially hard to believe considering something similar almost happened to my brother's school today as well. Some kid was threatening others for a school dance tomorrow online somewhere and from what I hear the place was mobbed with police today. Apparently the threat was legit as towards the end of the day they found a gun in someone's locker.

This shit is just insane.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*
Keep it civil in here please. Wishing death on groups of people wont cut it.

It's a damn shame. Why can't people just kill themselves? Why take out other people, let alone kids? Makes no damn sense. Reminds me of that Amish school shootings a few years ago.*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The guy whose Facebook and twitter is being thrown around the internet isn't the killer. He's updated his account asking people to stop spamming him.

Love human logic sometimes. Find first guy you can called Ryan Lanza, assume he's the murderer. fpalm


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

I've got a brother in 2nd grade and a sister in 11th grade. Ever since I heard about this I couldn't stop thinking about what would happen if this was at one of their schools. It's fucking horrifying and it breaks my heart thinking about those children being needlessly slaughtered


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Fucking people on twitter with the whole "O since he wasn't a Muslim he's not labelled a terroirt nor he's not black so he's not a thug. He's labelled Mentally unstable..."

Shut the fuck up and quit life. Look at the definitions you dumbasses


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Wait a minute... The shooter is now Adam Lanza? The fuck is going on?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Human beings once again showing how we're the most barbaric and perhaps the least developed species in existence.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Fucking people on twitter with the whole "O since he wasn't a Muslim he's not labelled a terroirt nor he's not black so he's not a thug. He's labelled Mentally unstable..."
> 
> Shut the fuck up and quit life. Look at the definitions you dumbasses


His motives weren't religious, or political. At least that's what we know now. That all could change though. He is just a mass murderer. I would say that both are easily scum since they murder innocent people.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

This is pretty heartbreaking. I wish that could be all I feel the need to say, but I'm reading a lot of ridiculous comments in this thread that I feel obligated to respond to. 

I'm not sure why we're having the gun control discussion in this thread (I saw one person saying "fuck republicans", lol wtf? what relevance?) when we don't have any information about the shooter or how he acquired the guns yet. Don't just say "MORE CONTROL NEEDED" when you don't know if stricter gun control laws could have even prevented this situation. 

I wonder if people who cry for more and more government control over our rights recognize that violent crime is actually down 40% in this country over the last 20 years. Yes we're seeing terrible incidents like these crop up, but overall there's been A LOT less violent crime going on. Nearly half as much. So please, enough doomsday nonsense or talk about "SOCIETY GOING TO HELL IN A HANDBASKET". That is sensational nonsense that is fed by media-driven hysteria, not by facts. 

I don't think the answer is giving people more guns though. I don't want teachers having guns around children. Being a teacher doesn't automatically qualify one to be a responsible gun owner. 

I especially don't want armed guards on every school campus. That would be quite a huge step toward a bigger police state, and not to mention would cost an insane amount of money when these things happen so rarely, and would probably happen regardless, just at a different location. The issue isn't that someone wanted to shoot up a school, it's that they wanted to kill a lot of people, perhaps even children. People and children don't exclusively congregate at schools.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Fucking people on twitter with the whole "O since he wasn't a Muslim he's not labelled a terroirt nor he's not black so he's not a thug. He's labelled Mentally unstable..."
> 
> Shut the fuck up and quit life. Look at the definitions you dumbasses


just as bad as the idiots who cling to defend their guns before even saying rest in peace. some people should really just take a break from social media today.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Rudolph Ziggler said:


> The guy whose Facebook and twitter is being thrown around the internet isn't the killer. He's updated his account asking people to stop spamming him.
> 
> Love human logic sometimes. Find first guy you can called Ryan Lanza, assume he's the murderer. fpalm


The funny thing is now they've identified the shooter whose body is still inside the school is Ryan's younger brother Adam Lanza.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

WHAT DA HELL said:


> I've got a brother in 2nd grade and a sister in 11th grade. Ever since I heard about this I couldn't stop thinking about what would happen if this was at one of their schools. It's fucking horrifying and it breaks my heart thinking about those children being needlessly slaughtered


I know. Like I said that nearly happened at my brother's school today, which makes this an even more massive coincidence considering there apparently was an attack in China as well. It's hard to believe this could happen until it happens (or almost happens) to someone you know.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And he killed his mother before that who was the teacher of the kindergarten class he shot. Evil piece of shit.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rudolph Ziggler said:


> The guy whose Facebook and twitter is being thrown around the internet isn't the killer. He's updated his account asking people to stop spamming him.
> 
> Love human logic sometimes. Find first guy you can called Ryan Lanza, assume he's the murderer. fpalm


I wish that people would wait for more details before possibly slandering someone who had nothing to do with the situation. We live in a witch hunt society now and that needs to change.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this is some sad shit. Anyone who feels the need to shoot up a building full of KIDS is a coward. Shame we cant bring that fucker back to life and torture him forever. 

People like this are the scum of the earth.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Absolutely shocked. 20 kids between the ages of 5-10 are dead today. What kind of monster does this?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

My condolences to all victim's families and children before I say anything else.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CamillePunk said:


> I wonder if people who cry for more and more government control over our rights recognize that violent crime is actually down 40% in this country over the last 20 years.


But yet people are acting like it's a warzone out here and that everyone should have a gun so things like this won't happen. The media has played a major role in scaring this country and inciting fear over isolated tragedies.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Moto said:


> The funny thing is now they've identified the shooter whose body is still inside the school is Ryan's younger brother Adam Lanza.


Is this confirmed? Where are you seeing this? I'm in the UK and Sky news is still reporting that it's Ryan Lanza.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

World is going to shit.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

My god 27 kids shot dead  this is just sickening those poor kids and the poor parents will never see them grow up now  and to think of all the presents under the tree for them wont be opened by them

Obama needs to ban guns in America how many more innocent lives have to be lost before he does something???


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> My god 27 kids shot dead  this is just sickening those poor kids and the poor parents will never see them grow up now  and to think of all the presents under the tree for them wont be opened by them
> 
> Obama needs to ban guns in America how many more innocent lives have to be lost before he does something???


It's 20 children and 7 adults (including the gunman).


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So did he take his own life?


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

Oh God, that's fucking horrible. That shithead deserved to be killed for what he did. Shooting children and teachers at an elementary school? That's absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Fact is, the United States consumes far more pharmaceutical drugs than any other nation on Earth, you're children are being medicated at alarming rates. The effects of long term use on a growing brain aren't yet known, and many, many people report some pretty awful side effects from those drugs. Maybe that's something to look at.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> My god 27 kids shot dead  this is just sickening those poor kids and the poor parents will never see them grow up now  and to think of all the presents under the tree for them wont be opened by them


The disturbing thing is that the kids are so young that they don't fully understand the magnitude of what just happened and what they survived.



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> So did he take his own life?


They don't know yet.


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

Awful. Just awful. Thoughts go out to all the parents that lost children in this terrible tragedy. Who is sick enough to do this? 20 children, 7 teachers including his own mother, and then himself? What a piece of crap. Again, thoughts go out to parents, aunts, uncles, grandparents who lost their special little guy or gal.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Striketeam said:


> Fact is, the United States consumes far more pharmaceutical drugs than any other nation on Earth, you're children are being medicated at alarming rates. The effects of long term use on a growing brain aren't yet known, and many, many people report some pretty awful side effects from those drugs. Maybe that's something to look at.


No kidding.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Moto said:


> I really hope that out of this tragedy that there's a discussion on gun control and mental health in this country.


My prayers really go out to all of those killed or affected, but what can we really do? Gun control is a no. People have the right to bear arms and more importantly,

if someone is going to commit a murder, do we really think they're not going to obtain a gun because it's illegal? If someone is intent on murdering, they're not gonna stop and say "woops, that's illegal, maybe some other time"


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

> However CNN has reported Lanza's brother was found dead in New Jersey.
> 
> Lanza’s girlfriend and another friend are reportedly missing.


Anyobdy else got this?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

You have to give the teachers and security guards guns


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

On Sky News here in the UK it's being said, that there were 3 different firearms, there's an unconfirmed report that a friend of the 'killers' girlfriend has been found dead. 

I know some of this stuff has probably already been said, I'm just kind of breaking it down, for my own benefit too.

His mum is dead at/around a house in NJ, I've seen a few news things saying it was a self-inflicted death of the gunman, that his brother is still being questioned. His girlfriend is still 'missing', and the headmaster was one of the '6' adults apparently been killed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SpeedStick said:


> You have to give the teachers and security guards guns


Yeah because that would really solve the problem.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> You have to give the teachers and security guards guns


You're insane.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Will never understand what can compell someone to pull off something like this.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm laughing at how people said its the guns that are the problem.

No, its the psychos who own them. Only thing I would recommend if stricter regulations on who can -own- guns, not banning them entirely.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amazing_Cult said:


> I'm laughing at how people said its the guns that are the problem.
> 
> No, its the psychos who own them. Only thing I would recommend if stricter regulations on who can -own- guns, not banning them entirely.


Such as red flagging them if they have a mental disorder. Stupid that they don't


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> You have to give the teachers and security guards guns


Unbelievable.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

This is fucking disgusting. Wow. No words.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> You have to give the teachers and security guards guns


And what happens when a crazy teacher starts going trigger-happy? "You have to give the 3rd graders guns"?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Wait a minute... The shooter is now Adam Lanza? The fuck is going on?


Ryan is his brother, Adam is the shooter.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fox & CNN have different shooters.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I don't even have words. I'm speechless. Innocent children. Unbelievable. My thoughts and prayers with everyone affected.


----------



## Mashhk (Dec 11, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers r with all those who lost their lives and their families. It was truly tragic and horrific what happened 2day. RIP 2 all those poor innocent victims...most of whom were very young children. This is truly horrific


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I just heard there might be 3 separate crime scenes, the school, the mum's place and Sky News is saying the 3rd could be the dad of Adam Lanza, who they are going with as the killer.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> You have to give the teachers and security guards guns


ROFL, I hope this is a joke.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Saddest thing is those kids were most likely all happy for Christmas Vacation and spending it with their families. Now thanks to some sick fuck, that won't get to happen. An adult killing kids...why? Just why?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Rudolph Ziggler said:


> Is this confirmed? Where are you seeing this? I'm in the UK and Sky news is still reporting that it's Ryan Lanza.


I'm seeing this on Eyewitness News Channel 7 which is based in NY and my local news and I'm in Danbury, CT. Here's also an article from the Huffington Post.
From the Associated Press' Pete Yost:

WASHINGTON — The suspect in the Connecticut school shootings is Adam Lanza, 20, the son of a teacher at the school where the shootings occurred, a law enforcement official said Friday. A second law enforcement official says the boy's mother, Nancy Lanza, is presumed dead.
Adam Lanza's older brother, Ryan, 24, of Hoboken, N.J., is being questioned by police, said the first official. Earlier, a law enforcement official mistakenly transposed the brothers' first names.

Both officials spoke on the condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak on the record about the developing criminal investigation.

The first official said Adam Lanza is dead from a self-inflicted gunshot wound.

According to the second official, the suspect drove to the scene of the shootings in his mother's car. Three guns were found at the scene – a Glock and a Sig Sauer, both pistols – and a .223-caliber rifle. The rifle was recovered from the back of a car at the school. The two pistols were recovered from inside the school.

The official also said Lanza's girlfriend and another friend are missing in New Jersey.

Meanwhile, former Jersey Journal staff writer Brett Wilshe said he has spoken with Ryan Lanza of Hoboken, who told Wilshe the shooter may have had Ryan Lanza's identification.

Ryan Lanza has a Facebook page that posted updates Friday afternoon that read that "it wasn't me" and "I was at work."


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

PacoAwesome said:


> Saddest thing is those kids were most likely all happy for Christmas Vacation and spending it with their families. Now thanks to some sick fuck, that won't get to happen. An adult killing kids...why? Just why?


It has come to the point where copycats have created a "race" of sorts of who can terrorize and kill the most unarmed people at once. It is a game to the mentally deficient and James Holmes is their obvious idol and trendsetter. The more details that come out the more bone chilling this entire situation is. Again, Godspeed to these children.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Fox & CNN have different shooters.


media with a pathetic showing today. bunch of misinformation and exploiting of children. then on MSNBC you have them discussing assault rifles which weren't even used in today's crime. fucking lame, depressing and all around embarrassing. turned off my TV after a while.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry about my earlier outburst. I just got emotional, which is rare for me and felt angry.
I just can't comprehend how people can rationalise after such a tragedy? You know, I think to rationalise you have to distance your self from the subject.
Just my opinion, more guns is not the answer. You know, they say if you outlaw guns, then guns would have outlaws. Well, outlaws might be psychotic but they are rational. This was an irrational act. If you make it easy to get guns, the masses(which includes batshit crazy people) will get guns. Reduce the overall no. of people who get guns and lesser crazy people will get guns. Can someone quote some similar incidents that happened in China and India, because they are even more populated than America and have strict gun controls. Who kills children.
You know when something like this happens, the republicans say now is not the time to discuss gun control because people are too emotional. Then when nothing happens for a while, they say, why even discuss gun control, nothings happened. If you don't believe me, pay attention to the news for the next few days. This is what they will do.
I'm just saying people that people who defend less strict gun controls do so because they aren't personally affected. If they were(god forbid and I hope this never happens to anyone) their feelings would change. In the next few days a debate will explode over the internet over gun control and the victims might be forgotten or used as tools in debate.
I still really feel sorry for all the victims and their families.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> ROFL, I hope this is a joke.


Well teachers having guns would be a joke, but if security were armed, the shooter wouldn't have killed as many as he did, if any at all. If citizens can't carry protection in places like schools, what can protect them?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

PacoAwesome said:


> Well teachers having guns would be a joke, but if security were armed, the shooter wouldn't have killed as many as he did, if any at all. If citizens can't carry protection in places like schools, what can protect them?


Chain mail? Kevlar crash helmets?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuck man. Brings back horrible memories of the Dunblane massacre from my childhood, always remember the radio station giving out a very vague report about it being a primary school in Perthshire(a pretty large area) and all the parents coming to my school in panic. Not that it matters to the families of the kids, but thankfully the town is now known more for Andy Murray(who hid under a school desk as the shootings took place) and the locals don't need to be constantly reminded about it.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

PacoAwesome said:


> Well teachers having guns would be a joke, but if security were armed, the shooter wouldn't have killed as many as he did, if any at all. If citizens can't carry protection in places like schools, what can protect them?


The shooter today didn't follow any gun laws, so the obvious outburst of answers from people is to create more gun laws, which future shooters will also neglect to follow. Save your typing and just chill out, you're not going to convince anyone here that guns are not the cause of this, although I am in total harmony with you.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't you understand that tighter gun laws will decrease the amount of money being poured into the arms industry, which will decrease the number of guns produced, which will increase the value of the guns, thus decreasing the likelihood of fuckheads getting hold of them?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

The emphasis here should be on the shooting not the shooter. The media storm and infamy is the reason this is happening.

Instead of this guy killing himself, he decided to make a name for himself in the worst way imaginable and then kill himself.

The problem here is in the media. The sad reality is that guns are always going to accessible in one form or another.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> You have to give the teachers and security guards guns


What kind of ridiculous school would have people with guns patrolling the yard?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Words fail me, what an asshole:


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Les Kellett Lariat said:


> Don't you understand that tighter gun laws will decrease the amount of money being poured into the arms industry, which will decrease the number of guns produced, which will increase the value of the guns, thus decreasing the likelihood of fuckheads getting hold of them?


:lmao

Go on Youtube and watch a few episodes of "New Orleans Exposed". Value of weapons has nothing to do with full connexes of weapons coming into port cities and being distributed off the books for a quarter of their worth onto the street for the drug trade and other criminal organizations. 

I am in total shock that you would even insinuate that creating tighter gun laws would equate to less guns being sold, which would in turn create such a large financial burden on the gun manufacturer to create less guns. The number that would be turned down would be so insignificant, that they would simply go to the black market to purchase their weapon. 

Also, the likelihood of fuckheads getting a hold of them? How many mass public shootings have there been in the US? How many gun owners are there here? That's a pretty small fucking percentage of gun owners, like, less than .000001%. Don't you understand that?

Anyway, I'm out of this thread. I would be more than happy to continue dialogue with you about gun control via pM, but this is not the place for it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A$AP said:


> The emphasis here should be on the shooting not the shooter. The media storm and infamy is the reason this is happening.
> 
> Instead of this guy killing himself, he decided to make a name for himself in the worst way imaginable and then kill himself.
> 
> The problem here is in the media. The guns are always going to accessible in one form or another.


Preach! And you know that the media will get on their soapbox and demonize guns as why people do this. Its not the shooters fault after all. Quite honestly, they're parasites


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't think this was about fame. He, hated his parents and I think wanted to kill them. He killed his mother first then went on to kill the children. Who kills their own mother. Anyways, he was too insane most probably to care about fame.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Queen Akasha said:


> The dead shooter was 24, wore a bullet proof vest, and had 4 guns. What a coward.


The fuck is a 24 year old doing armed with 4 guns around an elementary school? This is bullshit. I would have fucking blanked out if this frightening news happened to me. Some gun control is needed for sure because this shouldn't have happened at all.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Words fail me, what an asshole:


Contend a single one of his points, by all means.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Les Kellett Lariat said:


> Don't you understand that tighter gun laws will decrease the amount of money being poured into the arms industry, which will decrease the number of guns produced, which will increase the value of the guns, thus decreasing the likelihood of fuckheads getting hold of them?


Exactly. America and some of your problems is you assume you deserve or need the guns, thats why some of you are saying " no dont change the laws, just hire police around schools" Yes WONDERFUL idea, lets put armed guards everywhere


----------



## X3iE (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/12/14/at-least-27-dead-in-shooting-at-connecticut-school/

Twenty-seven people, including 20 children, were killed Friday when a gunman clad in black military gear opened fire inside his mother's kindergarten class at a Connecticut elementary school. 

The shooter, who sources identified as Adam Lanza, 20, gunned down his mother and her entire class at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Conn., according to sources. Lanza was found dead inside the school, according to officials. Eighteen of the children and six more adults were dead at the school and two more children died later, according to Connecticut State Police Lt. Paul Vance.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Glass Shatters said:


> I am in total shock that you would even insinuate that creating tighter gun laws would equate to less guns being sold, which would in turn create such a large financial burden on the gun manufacturer to create less guns. The number that would be turned down would be so insignificant, that they would simply go to the black market to purchase their weapon.


I guess you're not aware of the symbiotic relationship between overground and underground economics.



> How many mass public shootings have there been in the US? How many gun owners are there here? That's a pretty small fucking percentage of gun owners, like, less than .000001%. Don't you understand that?


Can you cite this research?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Words fail me, what an asshole:





> Alex Jones


:barkley


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

20 fucking children, dear god.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

This is the most digesting thing i ever seen in my life. Just so terrible. My thoughts, and prayers go out to the families and friends of the victims of that school. Only 30 min where i live


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Les Kellett Lariat said:


> I guess you're not aware of the symbiotic relationship between overground and underground economics.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you cite this research?


Check your PM's in a min.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pisses me off that he took his own life...


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

So the guns from what I just heard on the news were not even registered to him, they was his mom's guns.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Priceless Blaze said:


> So the guns from what I just heard on the news were not even registered to him, they was his mom's guns.


Yep. Legal guns.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

What a tragedy this is for the families of the children murdered and the children who witnessed this violent incident first hand. I don't know the solution to really stopping these sick individuals from randomly committing such horrors but I do know this is just terrible.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Karma101 said:


> Yep. Legal guns.


If not that gun it would have been one he got on the street, there isn't anyway to stop this from happening, are drugs legal? no but don't people get them on the street? Yes, tell me this how is making guns illegal going to stop all the guns already out there? how will it stop people selling them from there homes or cars or something else, guns aren't going away banned or not.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Karma101 said:


> Yep. Legal guns.


Wel maybe that's the problem right there?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Priceless Blaze said:


> If not that gun it would have been one he got on the street, there isn't anyway to stop this from happening, are drugs legal? no but don't people get them on the street? Yes, tell me this how is making guns illegal going to stop all the guns already out there? how will it stop people selling them from there homes or cars or something else, guns aren't going away banned or not.


Depends whether it was a planned attack or not, there is a good chance it wasn't.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Karma101 said:


> Depends whether it was a planned attack or not, there is a good chance it wasn't.


How do you not plan too kill someone? He stole the guns from his mom for a reason I'm sure he had some plan for them, and for his dad to be dead in NJ he would have had to steal these before today too make sure this happened, if he didn't have his mom's gun to steal who's to say he wouldn't have bought it on the street, and it's not just about this either anyone can buy a gun legal or not, give an idea of how to stop the illegal selling of guns, I bet you can't come up with a single way.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

good chance it wasn't? he killed his own brother beforehand, killed his own mother and her class, and then proceeded to go on a rampage. how wasn't this planned? who the fuck just walks into a school with four guns and a bulletproof vest without planning to do so first?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

The MAGIC of Christmas said:


> good chance it wasn't? he killed his own brother beforehand, killed his own mother and her class, and then proceeded to go on a rampage. how wasn't this planned? who the fuck just walks into a school with four guns and a bulletproof vest without planning to do so first?


A mentally ill person, clearly.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Another tragedy here is how by next friday this will be mostly forgotten by people going crazy over thE END OF THE WORLD


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Priceless Blaze said:


> If not that gun it would have been one he got on the street, there isn't anyway to stop this from happening, are drugs legal? no but don't people get them on the street? Yes, tell me this how is making guns illegal going to stop all the guns already out there? how will it stop people selling them from there homes or cars or something else, guns aren't going away banned or not.


The unfortunate question of "is there a way to truly prevent this from happening?" comes to my mind when a tragedy like this happens and we have had plenty this year alone at various locations - movie theater, temple, mall, and now a school. The incidents are so random but the amount of lives lost is astounding. Guns are not being banned ever so I don't even know why people are going back and forth on that issue. Someone mentioned arming teachers which I think is ridiculous too.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Karma101 said:


> Yep. Legal guns.


Technically still stolen.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

But the guns were legalally obtained though?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> But the guns were legalally obtained though?


Tell me how banning guns will stop them from being sold on the streets illegally, I mean people already buy them illegally right? You think they would turn in the guns they have? You think they would stop selling them just because they aren't legal anymore?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Illegal gun purchases would be a shit tonne lower than legal gun purchases though surely?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I wish ppl felt this way about what has BEEN happening in Chicago and other places..But nobody cares


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

AlexHoHoHumph said:


> Illegal gun purchases would be a shit tonne lower than legal gun purchases though surely?


Right now yes, but if the only way they had to get guns were illegally, they would do it, I don't get why people think someone who would break the law by killing someone wouldn't break the law by buying a gun from the back of a car or someone's house.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

If it was true that they were his mothers legal guns then he wouldn't of had access to them, I'm not saying that he wouldn't go out and buy some illegally but still.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, the guns were legally obtained but not for what they were used for obviously. The guns were not actually purchased for the act of killing people, the mother had them clearly for something else. I mean she was a kindergarten teacher, there's no way she had the guns for killing people. Guns should be able to be sold, some people just like to fucking shoot guns and I think we should respect that. A guy runs through a school with a chainsaw or a kitchen knife and murders 20 kids are we going to stop selling those? No, because they are used for other stuff like cutting trees and cutting food. Guns are used for shooting targets or animals, and yes they are used wrong but that doesn't mean that they should be banned for everybody just because very few people use them in massacres like this.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

ONIFClaus said:


> Yes, the guns were legally obtained but not for what they were used for obviously. The guns were not actually purchased for the act of killing people, the mother had them clearly for something else. I mean she was a kindergarten teacher, there's no way she had the guns for killing people. Guns should be able to be sold, *some people just like to fucking shoot guns and I think we should respect that.* A guy runs through a school with a chainsaw or a kitchen knife and murders 20 kids are we going to stop selling those? No, because they are used for other stuff like cutting trees and cutting food. Guns are used for shooting targets or animals, and yes they are used wrong but that doesn't mean that they should be banned for everybody just because very few people use them in massacres like this.


What's the point?


----------



## Stuart82 (Jul 21, 2012)

It's a sad inditement that this continues to happen and it's and even bigger inditement that america STILL does not have gun control laws in the twenty first century despite shootings in the community continuing. Instead of petty excuses and banging on about the constitution and whatever amendment why dont people grow up and realize the damage that continues to happen without gun control. When are the politicians going to put aside their interest groups and petty idealogly and do the right thing. It's a fucking disgrace!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

i need alex jones thoughts on this


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

What a bummer. Been a strange year for this sort of thing in the US.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Stuart82 said:


> It's a sad inditement that this continues to happen and it's and even bigger inditement that america STILL does not have gun control laws in the twenty first century despite shootings in the community continuing.


The hell are you talking about? We have gun control laws.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Watch liberals use this to score some political points and push for gun control. Wouldn't surprise me if it was a false flag so the government can further take away the rights of he public.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Stuart82 said:


> It's a sad inditement that this continues to happen and it's and even bigger inditement that america STILL does not have gun control laws in the twenty first century despite shootings in the community continuing. Instead of petty excuses and banging on about the constitution and whatever amendment why dont people grow up and realize the damage that continues to happen without gun control. When are the politicians going to put aside their interest groups and petty idealogly and do the right thing. It's a fucking disgrace!!!


Connecticut had the fifth strictest gun laws in the nation. Chicago and New York City have strict gun laws as well, and they still have a fair amount of crime.

You're acting like it's the wild west out there. It's not.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Heat of the moment ppl man...Every time


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

As a primary teacher myself this is absolutely shattering news. One must question what motives someone would have to go in and execute young children, and then take the cowards way out by killing himself. Fucking shits me to no end.

For all the English users banging on about gun laws being so effective in the UK (Nige etc.), let's not forget the incidences of schoolyard stabbings in English schools. Where there is a will, there is a way, for these lowlife cunts to fulfill their agendas.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, I can't at this bimbo deleting her Twitter after making a racist remark.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Idiots like that just need to keep their stupid to themselves. Only an idiot could bring slavery into this.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What does race even have to do with this?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jolly Ol' St.Tkok. said:


> What does race even have to do with this?


Nothing. Shes just a stupid racist bitch being stupid


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

Glass Shatters said:


> Please. Guns are not going away. You can not impose a ban on guns because criminals are going to get them anyway. Are you not aware a shooter walked into a mall in Oregon a few days ago with a stolen gun? Are you not aware there is a black market for fully automatic assault weapons, and you can simply watch "New Orleans Exposed" to see people that live on government sustenance in housing projects have arsenals of AK's and Glock's that ARE NOT ON THE BOOKS.
> 
> Guns aren't going away. The only thing you can do is arm yourself and train yourself in order to protect yourself. Criminals are going to get guns. Period. The simple fact that these shootings in "NO GUN" zones continue to happen because there isn't anyone there to do shit about it.
> 
> ...


Criminals and the people that do things like this will still get guns, that's obvious but do you not think having less guns in circulation would help? Do you think other countries are doing it wrong? The fact you think there should be more gun's in areas like schools just seems ridiculously backwards to me.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

sXe_JOY~! said:


> As a primary teacher myself this is absolutely shattering news. One must question what motives someone would have to go in and execute young children, and then take the cowards way out by killing himself. Fucking shits me to no end.
> 
> For all the English users banging on about gun laws being so effective in the UK (Nige etc.), let's not forget the incidences of schoolyard stabbings in English schools. Where there is a will, there is a way, for these lowlife cunts to fulfill their agendas.


I could not picture you as a teacher. What is primary school? Like what age groups?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jolly Ol' St.Tkok. said:


> What does race even have to do with this?


Just not thinking with a full deck, that's all.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Same as elementry school.

I don't think more people packing heat in a situation like this would have been that great. seems like it would lead to more confusion as too who the actual shooter was, I'd rather just have armed security gaurds who are trained for situations like these than untrained people trying to be a hero.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

Another point, people that get guns legally may be perfectly stable but while they have guns in their home there is always a chance they could be driven to using them whereas if they never had them it eliminates the possibility of them being used in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

fpalm Last time it was Doom and Marilyn Manson. Now it's Mass Effect


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What the fuck?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hank Scorpio said:


> fpalm Last time it was Doom and Marilyn Manson. Now it's Mass Effect


Oh course. We just need a scapegoat to blame don't we. It can't possibly be that the fucker was just insane.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You'd think if there was any game to be blamed it'd be Call of Duty. Since they use real life guns.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jolly Ol' St.Tkok. said:


> You'd think if there was any game to be blamed it'd be Call of Duty. Since they use real life guns.


Not recent and popular enough



chargebeam said:


>


What a lovely society we live in.


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

[email protected]'s post. They're not as bad as the shooter, but they're still basically cunts.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Call of Duty ain't popular enough :kobe


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> Idiots like that just need to keep their stupid to themselves. Only an idiot could bring slavery into this.


It takes a special kind of idiot to make such a ridiculous reach. One of many reasons why Twitter and Facebook are useless.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Not recent and popular enough.


The fuck? A new one came out a few weeks ago and is definitely popular, only reason it's mass effect is because on the guys facebook it was one of his likes that appears on his timeline to random people.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sad about this, all those poor kids.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

AlexHoHoHumph said:


> The fuck? A new one came out a few weeks ago and is definitely popular, only reason it's mass effect is because on the guys facebook it was one of his likes that appears on his timeline to random people.


Seriously? How many of those come out in a year?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

one.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

chargebeam said:


>


Really just made me sick to my stomach


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He's not dead????


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

chargebeam said:


>


Worst fucking species.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Some of those girls have already deleted their accounts by the looks of it. The rest of them are pleading for forgiveness. :lmao

Twitter really needs a dumbass filter. fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This world needs a dumbass filter


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Oh my fucking god, CNN and retards are blaming Mass Effect on the shooting because the killer liked it on facebook.










fpalm


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Not popular enough





> Call of Duty: Black Ops - Within 24 hours of going on sale, the game had sold more than 5.6 million copies, 4.2 million in the U.S. and 1.4 million in the UK, breaking the record set by its predecessor Modern Warfare 2 by some 2.3 million copies. After six weeks on release, Activision reported that Black Ops had exceeded $1 billion in sales.On August 3, 2011, Activision confirmed that the game had sold over 25 million copies worldwide, making it the best-selling game of all time in the US, UK and Europe


:cornette


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

"Im sorry everyone, i want to apologize for my previous tweets. I did not have the whole story. Please stop telling me to die."

:vince2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

"add disclaimers that these games are NOT REAL LIFE"

Wow.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Human interest garbage. 

Move along.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

obby said:


> Oh my fucking god, CNN and retards are blaming Mass Effect on the shooting because the killer liked it on facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, let's blame everything on the shootings EXCEPT THE ACTUAL SHOOTER HIMSELF. ugh


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

chargebeam said:


>


Someone at work today got pissed off at us, we're in the break room watching the news and someone wanted to change it to COPS. We told him we were watching this. He said that we weren't his bosses. I informed him I was a manager (I am of our compliance department) and we were going to watch this. He stormed off. 

Needless to say, this is un-fucking-believable and I gave my kids an extra-big hug when I got home from work. Why do this to children? If you have a beef with your mother, leave it at that and don't bring innocent kids into this.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

playing a video game has never made me want to harm anything besides my television/controller. shocking to see people acting stupid on social media.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

I know which 911 call I'd rather be.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It's a damn shame that I live on the same planet as Bible-thumping idiots who blame the massacre of 26 people on a fucking fictional, sci-fi video game. Not only that, but their threaten the employees of BioWare with death and hope that the company goes out of business. :lmao

My faith in humanity just went down a couple of notches.


----------



## X3iE (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/gunman-...ool-shooting-20-children-among-dead-1.1079337

The gunman who killed 20 children and six adults at a Connecticut elementary school first murdered his mother at home before embarking on the shooting rampage.

Law enforcement officials told The Associated Press that the shooter was 20-year-old Adam Lanza. His mother, Nancy Lanza, was a teacher at the Sandy Hook Elementary School, where he opened fire Friday morning.

Lanza then turned the gun on himself, bringing the death toll to 28.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

27, his life shouldn't be given a fuck


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

X3iE said:


> http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/gunman-...ool-shooting-20-children-among-dead-1.1079337
> 
> The gunman who killed 20 children and six adults at a Connecticut elementary school first murdered his mother at home before embarking on the shooting rampage.
> 
> ...


I thought he went into the classroom and shot his mother there.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Gun control, America. Fucking hell.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Shazayum said:


> Yeah, let's blame everything on the shootings EXCEPT THE ACTUAL SHOOTER HIMSELF. ugh


I say ban Farmville They smash ducks and people and coyotes and dogs and chickens and skunks and rabbits... They are just not safe to be around


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Gun control, America. Fucking hell.


Connecticut has pretty strict gun control. The shooter stole the gun from his mother, whom he also killed.


----------



## Titania (Jan 1, 2007)

I work at an elementary school so this really hit home. I can imagine how scared those children were. Breaks my heart. :sad:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

So not only did CNN blame Mass Effect on the shootings because the killer supposedly liked it on Facebook, but the account they used was apparently FAKE! 

I feel like chopping my head off and banging it against a wall, causing the wall to collapse and spell out "FUCK YOU HUMANITY" with the rubble.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

obby said:


> So not only did CNN blame Mass Effect on the shootings because the killer supposedly liked it on Facebook, but the account they used was apparently FAKE!
> 
> I feel like chopping my head off and banging it against a wall, causing the wall to collapse and spell out "FUCK YOU HUMANITY" with the rubble.


CNN is blaming video games? Unbelievable. I thought that bandwagon fell off over 10 years ago.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I think hey were going to go after GTA for sure. Mass Effect though? What the fuck?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Titania said:


> I work at an elementary school so this really hit home. I can imagine how scared those children were. Breaks my heart. :sad:


My wife is a high school teacher, she said it put a chill in her. In fact, a lot of the kids didn't hear about it until during the afternoon as they were at the funeral of a girl who had passed away from cancer. It's a scary world we live in, I want to know that when my kids are in school that they are safe. And I know I want to protect them, but I can't be there 24-7.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Absolutely horrific, so close to Christmas and most of these kids' final moments were of fear. No parent wants to outlive their children and today many parents/grandparents did and my thoughts and condolences go out to them.



CamillePunk said:


> This is pretty heartbreaking. I wish that could be all I feel the need to say, but I'm reading a lot of ridiculous comments in this thread that I feel obligated to respond to.
> 
> I'm not sure why we're having the gun control discussion in this thread (I saw one person saying "fuck republicans", lol wtf? what relevance?) when we don't have any information about the shooter or how he acquired the guns yet. Don't just say "MORE CONTROL NEEDED" when you don't know if stricter gun control laws could have even prevented this situation.
> 
> ...





SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> media with a pathetic showing today. bunch of misinformation and exploiting of children. then on MSNBC you have them discussing assault rifles which weren't even used in today's crime. fucking lame, depressing and all around embarrassing. turned off my TV after a while.





kobra860 said:


> But yet people are acting like it's a warzone out here and that everyone should have a gun so things like this won't happen. The media has played a major role in scaring this country and inciting fear over isolated tragedies.


The media in general is pathetic, I don't watch TV/News anymore, I have the internet and I choose which news outlet I want to get my information from. The media doesn't help at all and I do believe a lot of it is full of political propaganda and misinformation. I can excuse some of the stupidity in this thread due to emotions but it's best to wait until all the 'facts' are in before people start throwing out their theories on how to stop this type of things from happening. 



chargebeam said:


>


These comments scream chemical imbalance.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

SMH at those Justin Beiber fans.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Heard about the news. Absolutely tragic. My deepest sympathies to the families and individuals involved. Hard to believe people being capable of such atrocities and unfortunately we get reminders such as this that they can. Leaves a sick feeling tbh. Awful.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Tragic... just tragic.  Condolences to every one who sadly died and those who had to witness that.

But while I am glad that there's gun control here in India and many posters have been saying that about the UK, it's just been this way in the US for literally well over a century. You can blame those who brought it in in the first place, but it's not possible to just snap your fingers and then, the next day, gun control is in effect and this kind of thing never happens again.

And those of you laughing at the anti-gun control people are just as laughable yourself. You're laughing off someone suggesting improved security personnel at schools (who, yes, WOULD HAVE GUNS) as "what if they go insane?" Erm... what if a policeman nearby goes insane then? What if the PRESIDENT GOES INSANE AND FIRES A NUCLEAR WEAPON? fpalm Seriously, you're resorting to hypothetical situations that have literally no sense, considering armed security personnel are TRAINED for a reason and are used all over the world? Hypothetically, anything can happen and it's a fricking decent idea to... you know, keep armed guards, TRAINED armed guards, at schools and public places.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

A$AP said:


> I think hey were going to go after GTA for sure. Mass Effect though? What the fuck?


Surely some moron thought: MASS murder = MASS effect and ran with that theory, then spreading his stupidity to the other empty vessels on the interwebz.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Man this is really showing how pathetic the media/twitter/ and Humans in general are.. People are more concerned with politics than the tragedy that occurred. Debates about Obama's tears? Really?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

#Mark said:


> Man this is really showing how pathetic the media/twitter/ and Humans in general are.. People are more concerned with politics than the tragedy that occurred. Debates about Obama's tears? Really?


Shows how sick society has become doesn't it?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

More idiocy has come in the form of Mike Huckabee, an "excellent" representation of Christianity.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh dear next Friday is going to be one to remember

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TehJerichoFan said:


>



I know that this fool didn't try to bring religion into a situation with a nutjob shooting up an elementary school.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

CamillePunk said:


> Connecticut has pretty strict gun control. The shooter stole the gun from his mother, whom he also killed.


You just proved my point. Why would his mother, who was a teacher, have a gun? If this can happen in a place with 'strict' gun control, then the rest of America needs to sort itself out.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I am one of the most political folks here...but this is not the place to be political. I'm here to talk about how sad I am that this happened and to offer my prayers to the families of children and teachers that were lost today to this senseless act of violence. 

From the sounds of it, the mother had the guns registered to her, so the son had somewhat easy access to them.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Bananas said:


> You just proved my point. Why would his mother, who was a teacher, have a gun? If this can happen in a place with 'strict' gun control, then the rest of America needs to sort itself out.


Why would teachers be excluded from owning a gun?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Bananas said:


> You just proved my point. Why would his mother, who was a teacher, have a gun? If this can happen in a place with 'strict' gun control, then the rest of America needs to sort itself out.


To protect herself in the event of an intruder...who also had a gun? Maybe she liked to hunt? Also, gun control has been a complete and utter failure in the UK. It's not going to change anything.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Them stats.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Them stats.


Can you do one for crime in the UK aka the GOLD STANDARD of democratic gun restrictions?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

This shit isn't going to stop until the media declares a blackout on killer identities. Do not mention the shooter by name. Don't fucking provide a picture, any of that shit. Discuss the tragedy, discuss why it happened, discuss what led it whatever the fuck you want to discuss. Do not put a name to these people. This is why it's happening. Wikipedia, all these motherfuckers need to stand together in a black out.

We can blame the weapons that were used but tragedies like this are happening because of the *infamy* involved. The amount of media attention on the actual killers and complete disregard about the fact that that media attention is exactly why they did what they did is ridiculous.

This guy was going to kill himself all along. He did what he did because now CNN and all these other pieces of shit are going to make him a household name.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^That's pretty much impossible given the power of social media, it's going to be leaked one way or another,

I still feel so bad for the families in Connecticut..everyone else just keep moving on in life while they are having the worse night ever


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I also bet some people will use this to push whatever laws they want put in place.

This isn't isn't the time for politics.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Obviously they're not going to be able to stop offshoot websites and people's right to post his name. We're talking about major outlets here.

The media hype towards the shooter as opposed to the shooting is ridiculous. This happens every time. You don't think one of these guys that wanted to off themselves looked at what the Virginia Tech guy did and thought to themselves "look at the focus on him"?

They're doing it again right now and what's fucked up is the fact that the next guy that's gunna commit one of these massacres is sitting at home watching thinking the exact same thing.

They're never going to stop these killings but they can sure as fuck try to decrease these numbers. Look at Lennon's killer and countless others that have outright declared the infamous status as their motive.

And guns are everywhere. The issue here goes way deeper than gun control.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

For the love of fuck. This is just the worst kinda shit.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus Christ, people, guns are not the problem, PEOPLE ARE.


You can give joe blow a gun and he uses it responsibly. You can give some other guy a gun and he blows away everyone in a mall.

If you are going to commit murder, you have mental issues. Normal, sane people don't wake up and plan to take lives. 

The gun did not shoot anyone, the fucking dickhead who pulled the trigger did.


I hate guns, everything about them, but, a person who wishes to cause harm to others like this will find a way to get a weapon illegally if he can't get one legally, and he will use anything he can as a weapon. If he had no gun, it could have been a chainsaw, a knife, a flame thrower, whatever the fuck the guy could get his hands on. He was a sick individual.

Don't blame the weapons, blame the piece of shit using the weapon.


This is so fucking sad, especially at this time of year. Those parents probably had shit under their tree for their kids and now they have to bury them because some fucking waste of a human decided daddy didn't hug him enough so he was going to kill people.

Here's a fucking idea: if you hate your life, kill yourself, and only yourself. 

I don't get where the satisfaction comes in to play when some angry, depressed asshole kills a bunch of people and then himself.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

A little boy wrote this last letter to his mom during the lockdown. ...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Was that written by one of the victims?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes it was.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Seeing that letter really gets to me. What went through that young boy's head. Just the pure fucking horror he might have felt. This is pretty fucking sicken. And as fuck up as this is, this isn't going be the last time something like this will happen AGAIN.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/14/world/...html?hpt=hp_t3

*Chinese man attacks 22 students in a school with a knife*

This man was mentally deranged. A skilled wielder of a knife can easily kill children with a knife. Will it be as quickly as with a gun? No. But the point still stands that guns are not the sole problem. Just a tool the insane choose to wield.

Making things illegal does not make people stop doing them. Ask prohibition, heroin, speeding down the highway drunk, and murder for starters. People who want to kill, will. Metal detectors are worthless; an armed psycho will not be shaken at the sound of a loud buzzing sound when he approaches a place with an assault rifle ready to kill. An armed cop at some of these places (notably schools) is a possibility, but you would realistically need one at every entrance IMO to make it practical.

This problem is not with the second amendment, but with the first amendment. People are hearing about these stories due to the media reporting on them and keepoing them in public eye for days on end. This allows these shootouts turn into ideas that enter people's head and those on the mental stability fringe have these ideas get into their head. In a society with so many people worried about "being trendy" that some of these people, these warped people, hear about these things and think "you know, this sounds like a good idea..." and I don't see it going away anytime in the near future.

The media needs to stop giving these situations abundant coverage. People need this idea that a mass shooting is "somehow acceptable" to go away. The guns are not the problem, just a tool being used and blamed.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Man, This Can't be a coincidence. I'm not the first to by into "World Ending" things, because it's been played out, but look at the string of Horrible things that has happened leading up to the 21st. It's Scary, the world is an evil place, but we as people need to unite and move on.

Too Much Hate in this world, Too Much Sorrow, not enough happiness for how gifted we are. My prayers go out to everyone, it's a sad day.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

That kid must write fast. The gunman entered and basically started shooting as soon as he got in. 

But I hope he's in a better place now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Didn't he shoot in mutiple classrooms


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> *Man, This Can't be a coincidence.* I'm not the first to by into "World Ending" things, because it's been played out, but look at the string of Horrible things that has happened leading up to the 21st. It's Scary, the world is an evil place, but we as people need to unite and move on.


:kobe Stop being so superstitious. Violent crime is down across the nation by near half over the last 20 years. 



> My prayers go out to everyone, it's a sad day.


Oh. That explains it.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> A little boy wrote this last letter to his mom during the lockdown. ...


I'm going to be honest...I don't find this believable. Seems odd to me that a lot of those pictures on Twitter (of the letter) are being posted without the top part of it, which is NOT in English.










No way a kid has time to write that, anyway.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

and the spelling is perfect


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

No it isn't, he spelled heaven wrong.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks fake. Especially considering the info coming out here. He shot up one classroom in rapid succession and was barricaded in there for a bit.

If it is real, it had to be written by someone somewhere else meaning they're alive.

But moving on.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

If it is fake, pmo that people would try to use this as a way to get retweets


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

American Society is Fucked Up.Plain and Simple.Why do all these mass shootings in Universities/Schools happen in America?Well most of the time it Does.Most of the American Society is frustrated and Fucked up.half of the American Population need to go to rehab.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the fuck the police were thinking putting his brother in handcuff's and walking him out the house like the criminal just after finding out his mothers dead and brother gone on a rampage also loved how the media and social networks jumped on him as being the killer because he's older than his brother fucking logic at its best.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

His life is ruined now


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

At least he'll have a huge pile of money to numb his pain in a few years.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Terrible news. 

Something needs to be done to try and prevent anything like this from happening.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killing small children is inexcusable.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm reading he had no contact with his brother for 3 years? And multiple people felt the shooter was clearly unwell? Why was nothing done? Why do people sit and watch and do and say nothing when someone they know is clearly unwell? My sister is raising three children and has exhibited signs of depression and frustration, so I do what I can to help. I let her kids stay over sometimes. I'll go watch them for her so she can get a night out. That's what families and friends are supposed to do for each other when they notice shit like this. Lend a fucking hand, don't just wait 'til something terrible happens so you can say "CALLED IT". 

I'm also reading the mother was extremely strict and controlling. This is easy to believe considering the shooter shot his mother in the face. May also explain why the older brother had no contact with his family for 3 years, if true. 

I'm very interested to know if the shooter was put on any anti-psychotic drugs while growing up, known to cause paranoia and thoughts of violence, as well as brain damage including actual physical shrinking of the brain.

There is way too much ignorance out there regarding the pseudoscience known as psychiatry and impossible-to-detect "mental illnesses" that we pump our children full of extremely harmful (yet ironically legal) drugs to treat these phantom disorders and then this kind of shit happens. This is so much more important and relevant than the hypothetical speculation on what may or may not have went down if gun control laws were stricter.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Whatever the problem was, he should never be killing anyone.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Cause is extremely important. And unless you subscribe to mythology and believe in the concept of "evil", then there must always be a cause.


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

Happy Christmas and all that, then.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

CamillePunk said:


> Cause is extremely important. And unless you subscribe to mythology and believe in the concept of "evil", then there must always be a cause.


Obviously there's was something/s that were bothering him which led to the massacre. It's obviously important to know what that problem was. But at the end of the day, he should never had killed innocent young children not matter what the problem was.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

That seems like something too obvious to ever need to state. Who would possibly make a case against it? 

I'm more interested in what his childhood was like and what, if any, drugs he was taking. I'm interested in why people felt something was clearly wrong and did nothing. You need to understand cause in order to diagnose a problem and then you can figure out how to prevent it from re-occurring. If we paralyze ourselves with grief and focus only on the negative results we get nowhere.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

What the fuck could possess someone to go through with a travesty like this? Even forgetting gun control for a sec, I can't get my head around how a guy just arbitrarily decides to murder a bunch of children out of nowhere. Apparently the killer was autistic, but that alone shouldn't be a big enough factor to lead up to you shooting up a school. I mean, there must be some long-term causes for having the incentive to execute a massacre of this magnitude. 

Or can someone really just wake up one morning and think "Know what, why don't I just indiscriminately kill some kids and adults today; could be a laugh"?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

CNN is having an absolute mare of a time.

Reporting the wrong gunman, blaming mass effect. Are they always this incompetent ?


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> America needs to ban guns and have strict laws on owning guns this shit shouldnt be happening


Holy shit, for the first time, I actually agree with KKF.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/connecticu...cher-principal/story?id=17982784#.UMx3sOR1_jI

Many teachers died trying to protect innocent children from gunfire.This teacher got herself shot but saved many children in the process.People like these are real heroes Not fucking Athletes and celebrities.


----------



## Serbinator (Jan 3, 2012)

I was reading a psychologist's report on why he would've targeted children. According to them, murderers who target children look to take revenge on the community. If they feel the community have done wrong or they hate the community, they target children as it affects everyone. Apparently he was autistic, had family problems etc. but the news stations even named the wrong gunman at first so I'd wait a while until all reports have finally come out with all the details.

So it's known, I don't condone what the guy did, I was simply stating a reason for possibly doing it. I personally think it's a horrible incident and my thoughts go out to all the people affected by it.

Edit: I'm also not sure what's more disturbing. The fact that someone would do it, or that I and many other people weren't entirely shocked by it. It was horrible, but it didn't come as a surprise to me that someone would do it.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

StonecoldGoat said:


> American Society is Fucked Up.Plain and Simple.Why do all these mass shootings in Universities/Schools happen in America?Well most of the time it Does.Most of the American Society is frustrated and Fucked up.half of the American Population need to go to rehab.


How many mass shootings have there been in the United States of America since, say, 2000? Let's go with 100, or 200, or 300, or 500 or any realistic number you want because it's a fraction of a single percent. Did you know that there are an estimated 80 to 90 million LEGAL gun owners in the United States? Try 90,000,000 / 500, and see what you come up with, smarty. 

A string of highly publicized mass shooters in the recent years =/= half of the American population. It's not even a single percent of legal gun owners which is way less than 50% of the population. What an ignorant comment.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Cause is extremely important. And unless you subscribe to mythology and believe in the concept of "evil", then there must always be a cause.


Wait a minute, are you saying that 'evil' is a myth?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope that bastard rots in hell for what hes done

I still think guns in America should be banned. Here in England we have gun laws and you dont see shootings being reported on the news as much as America shootings Obama needs to ban guns completely


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> CNN is having an absolute mare of a time.
> 
> Reporting the wrong gunman, blaming mass effect. Are they always this incompetent ?


What's funny is in a few days, someone will blame Fox News, and a ton of idiot liberals will join the bandwagon, not having a clue that CNN had just fucked up 48 hours prior, and massively fucked up at that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This is terrible on every level. May everyone affected by this horrible tragedy recover from the terrible time they're going through.

Banning guns will not stop this, though. Those who want to do something this insane will find a way to do it anyways.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> This is terrible on every level. May everyone affected by this horrible tragedy recover from the terrible time they're going through.
> 
> Banning guns will not stop this, though. Those who want to do something this insane will find a way to do it anyways.


See but if guns were banned his mother wouldn't legally own guns therefore he wouldn't have had access to them, yes he could of gone out and got them illegally and still done the same thing but easy access to guns could possibly raise the probability of things like this happening.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks like they are looking on a ban on assault rifles. ( honest no person actually needs one in there house in the first place)

Its a horrible tragedy. As for the gun issues. Piers Morgan is right. Thats all.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Freeloader said:


> What's funny is in a few days, someone will blame Fox News, and a ton of idiot liberals will join the bandwagon, not having a clue that CNN had just fucked up 48 hours prior, and massively fucked up at that.


Sucks to be anyone called Ryan Lanza yesterday, with the whole name mistake thing. Especially the guy who got his twitter linked publically by CNN.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

charmed1 said:


> *Looks like they are looking on a ban on assault rifles. ( honest no person actually needs one in there house in the first place)*
> 
> Its a horrible tragedy. As for the gun issues. Piers Morgan is right. Thats all.


that part I agree with, assault rifles aren't needed at all, that's not something to protect yourself that's something when you know you want to mess something up, but anything like a handgun or something for hunting don't ban them because as it's been said many times before that at that point the only people with guns are the people who want to do killings, hell the ones who already have guns then can just go any damn place they want pretty much and kill anyone, they can take over homes then because the home owner wouldn't have a gun, they can pretty much have free roam to do as they damn well please as long as the place they go doesn't have a cop there who'd have there own gun. 

If you can give a way to make sure that even the criminals don't have a gun then maybe we can ban guns, until then it's not a possibility to fully ban them, but assault rifles yes ban them.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Honestly I see no need for anyone other than a police officer or military personnel to own a gun. I don't a give a fuck about your right to bare arms. I mean really if your an intruder enters your home what are the chances of you reacting fast enough to go to where you keep your gun and grab it, like 2% even less if its locked....basically your fucked if you have one or not.

Even with these laws in place to own a gun, they're very weak, anyone of age can apply to purchase a gun and if they have no criminal background they will ultimately receive the gun. But then again most of the time, these shooting sprees aren't acted out with guns that belong to the killers but their parents who have guns in the house.

There have been too many mass shootings in the past year.... 20 children died, ages 5-10...if this doesn't change the mindset of these pro-gun motherfuckers then nothing will, will it take your child dying at the hands of a psychopath with a rifle to change your mind?

20 children, 20 futures, 20 families, 20 possible world changers, 20 children never coming home :no:

RIP to all the victims, and my thoughts and prayers are with those families and friends


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Ratedr4life said:


> Honestly I see no need for anyone other than a police officer or military personnel to own a gun. I don't a give a fuck about your right to bare arms. I mean really if your an intruder enters your home what are the chances of you reacting fast enough to go to where you keep your gun and grab it, like 2% even less if its locked....basically your fucked if you have one or not.
> 
> Even with these laws in place to own a gun, they're very weak, anyone of age can apply to purchase a gun and if they have no criminal background they will ultimately receive the gun. But then again most of the time, these shooting sprees aren't acted out with guns that belong to the killers but their parents who have guns in the house.
> 
> ...


So, how do we stop them from buying them illegally, no one has answered this yet because there is no answer, we can't make guns go away, guns are NEVER going away rather we ban them or not, we only take guns from the innocent who use them for protection(yes we need to protect ourself) and for them who hunt. I do agree with the R.I.P the victims and prayers for there family.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

> But then again most of the time, these shooting sprees aren't acted out with guns that belong to the killers but their parents who have guns in the house.


No. This is one of the first cases where a mass shooting occurred with a parent's guns. Most of the time the guns were legally obtained.


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

Priceless Blaze said:


> So, how do we stop them from buying them illegally, no one has answered this yet because there is no answer, we can't make guns go away, guns are NEVER going away rather we ban them or not, we only take guns from the innocent who use them for protection(yes we need to protect ourself) and for them who hunt. I do agree with the R.I.P the victims and prayers for there family.


You mug. Of course banning guns doesn't solve the problem, but it makes it a little harder for these nuts to get ahold of them, k? You do not need a gun to protect yourself. We do have guns in the UK, and people own them illegally, but do you see everyone here staking a claim for a rifle for protection, just in case some nutter knocks down their door and points a gun in their face? No. Unfortunately, this shit happens all too often in the US. If this was an isolated incident, no problem, but it isn't. It's time to sort this shit out, frankly. Your country is a fucking joke. 

People already obtain firearms illegally anyway. Yanks. Too paranoid.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

777DaysOfChristmas said:


> Wait a minute, are you saying that 'evil' is a myth?


I think he means 'evil' as an actual thing that influences events doesn't exist, rather than an interpretation of someone's actions, where evil is indeed an occasionally appropriate description.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

CokaCoola said:


> You mug. Of course banning guns doesn't solve the problem, but it makes it a little harder for these nuts to get ahold of them, k? You do not need a gun to protect yourself. We do have guns in the UK, and people own them illegally, but do you see everyone here staking a claim for a rifle for protection, just in case some nutter knocks down their door and points a gun in their face? No. Unfortunately, this shit happens all too often in the US. If this was an isolated incident, no problem, but it isn't. It's time to sort this shit out, frankly. Your country is a fucking joke.
> 
> People already obtain firearms illegally anyway. Yanks. Too paranoid.


Can you stop relating the UK to America? A much smaller country with much less guns already there in general.

And if the most powerful country in the world is a joke, what are you?

:bron


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Haven't watched the news since 5pm. Are they still blaming Mass Effect? 
If so, :lmao and fpalm


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

CokaCoola said:


> You mug. Of course banning guns doesn't solve the problem, but it makes it a little harder for these nuts to get ahold of them, k? You do not need a gun to protect yourself. We do have guns in the UK, and people own them illegally, but do you see everyone here staking a claim for a rifle for protection, just in case some nutter knocks down their door and points a gun in their face? No. Unfortunately, this shit happens all too often in the US. If this was an isolated incident, no problem, but it isn't. It's time to sort this shit out, frankly. Your country is a fucking joke.
> 
> People already obtain firearms illegally anyway. Yanks. Too paranoid.


So how is that crime in the UK without guns? Wasn't there a 40% increase in gun related crime in the first 2 years after your "ban" took effect, and gun crime nearly doubled that a decade later? Stop sticking your nose up in the air, your ban has failed to the umpteenth degree. It has done nothing but increase violent crime. A complete failure. 

Try telling this family that they don't need guns to defend themselves, after 4 robbers armed with a black rifle and handguns busted in their home. Lucky for them, they had guns in the house, and shot back. 


> Crouching behind a living room couch, the husband fired several shots at the robbers. The robbers returned fire with an automatic weapon and another gun. Bullets flew through the air, lodging into walls, paintings, the refrigerator, even a wedding portrait of the couple. A bottle of champagne was hit, sending it exploding onto the floor. At least five bullets traveled through two sets of walls.


If you visit the link, you can see the break in. This family had established security measures with visible cameras, an alarm system, and security walls. Today's criminal element does not care.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Glass Shatters said:


> So how is that crime in the UK without guns? Wasn't there a 40% increase in gun related crime in the first 2 years after your "ban" took effect, and gun crime nearly doubled that a decade later? Stop sticking your nose up in the air, your ban has failed to the umpteenth degree. It has done nothing but increase violent crime. A complete failure.
> 
> Try telling this family that they don't need guns to defend themselves, after 4 robbers armed with a black rifle and handguns busted in their home. Lucky for them, they had guns in the house, and shot back.
> 
> If you visit the link, you can see the break in. This family had established security measures with visible cameras, an alarm system, and security walls. Today's criminal element does not care.


The UK has one of the lowest gun fatality rates in the world, hell look at Japan. 

Will banning guns stop shootings from happening? Of course not, but it seems pretty obvious that the current system used in the US is not working.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

20 kids 6 adults....... shot by an asshole. These things should not happen, my prayers go to all families in connecticut involved.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Japanese people just kill themselves when they can't cope with life. Americans go big and then go hom(icidal).


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

For the record, I don't think guns should be banned, I was just replying to the guy. 

As for the gun crime here, I'm blaming that soley on immigrants. Increase in eastern Europeans, increase in illegal gun ownership. Yeah.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Nightmare_SE said:


> The UK has one of the lowest gun fatality rates in the world, hell look at Japan.
> 
> Will banning guns stop shootings from happening? Of course not, but it seems pretty obvious that the current system used in the US is not working.


Did you even read what I said, much less visit the links? Gun fatality is not gun crime in its entirety. Armed robbery, aggravated rape, aggravated assault, etc., are all gun crimes (or could be). There was an increase in gun crime in the UK after the ban was imposed. That's what I said. Britain has acknowledged that fact. Period.

EDIT: 


> The latest Government figures show that the total number of firearm offences in England and Wales has increased from 5,209 in 1998/99 to 9,865 last year - a rise of 89 per cent.
> In some parts of the country, the number of offences has increased more than five-fold.
> In eighteen police areas, gun crime at least doubled.
> *The number of people injured or killed by guns, excluding air weapons, has increased from 864 in 1998/99 to a provisional figure of 1,760 in 2008/09, an increase of 104 per cent *


Read more...

You know, actual government statistics acknowledging that their shit failed.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Figure4Leglock said:


> 20 kids 6 adults....... shot by an asshole. These things should not happen, my prayers go to all families in connecticut involved.


How do you feel knowing that if you had prayed sooner then 20 little kids might still be alive?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

CokaCoola said:


> You mug. Of course banning guns doesn't solve the problem, but it makes it a little harder for these nuts to get ahold of them, k? You do not need a gun to protect yourself. We do have guns in the UK, and people own them illegally, but do you see everyone here staking a claim for a rifle for protection, just in case some nutter knocks down their door and points a gun in their face? No. Unfortunately, this shit happens all too often in the US. If this was an isolated incident, no problem, but it isn't. It's time to sort this shit out, frankly. Your country is a fucking joke.
> 
> People already obtain firearms illegally anyway. Yanks. Too paranoid.


Well anyone with a rifle legally probably would us that for hunting, at least I hope so. Now a handgun, simple little handgun can is what would be for protection. Now I only said what I did because no one seems to have any answer to it, any answer too why should the only people with guns be cops, who would legally have them being cops and the criminals, who'd have them illegally as a criminal, I'm glad you don't think guns should be banned, it shows that you're a pretty smart guy who know's how criminals minds work, they won't let anything stop them from doing what they want to do.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Anark said:


> How do you feel knowing that if you had prayed sooner then 20 little kids might still be alive?


Quoting this in case Anark tries to edit.

Are you trying to be WF's resident asshole?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Anark said:


> How do you feel knowing that if you had prayed sooner then 20 little kids might still be alive?


i tend to think that when tragedy occurs in small town or community, people gather to support each other. It doesnt really need to be anything involved around religion. its just a saying. Someone prays, someone doesnt.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> So how is that crime in the UK without guns? Wasn't there a 40% increase in gun related crime in the first 2 years after your "ban" took effect, and gun crime nearly doubled that a decade later? Stop sticking your nose up in the air, your ban has failed to the umpteenth degree. It has done nothing but increase violent crime. A complete failure.
> 
> Try telling this family that they don't need guns to defend themselves, after 4 robbers armed with a black rifle and handguns busted in their home. Lucky for them, they had guns in the house, and shot back.
> 
> If you visit the link, you can see the break in. This family had established security measures with visible cameras, an alarm system, and security walls. Today's criminal element does not care.


I completely get what your saying, and the arguments against you, but relating to your side of the argument:

"Number of Murders, United States, 2010: 12,996

Number of Murders by Firearms, US, 2010: 8,775

Number of Murders, Britain, 2011*: 638
(Since Britain’s population is 1/5 that of US, this is equivalent to 3,095 US murders)

Number of Murders by firearms, Britain, 2011*: 58
(equivalent to 290 US murders)

The international comparisons show conclusively that fewer gun owners per capita produce not only fewer murders by firearm, but fewer murders per capita over all. In the case of Britain, firearms murders are 30 times fewer than in the US per capita."

This is from a website called JuanCole which I just seen, but he cites BBC & various other sources I think behind the statistics. Believable statistics cited sources or not anyway.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

A new thing, seems the shooter tried to buy a gun Tuesday, but he was turned away and denied a gun, so the system did what it could do. So yes they need tighter testing before people buy a gun as some people have gotten guns legally, but this case wasn't one of them times. 

That post wasn't aimmed at anyone, it was just me saying that the system that's in placed worked, he just got his hands on a gun he didn't legally own.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

AJBurnett said:


> I completely get what your saying, and the arguments against you, but relating to your side of the argument:
> 
> "Number of Murders, United States, 2010: 12,996
> 
> ...


So how do you explain the 104% increase in the number of firearm shootings? Or the 250% increase in gun crimes in select parts of the UK? 

We get that the UK has less murders, etc. BUT IT DOESN'T MATTER IF ALMOST EVERY SINGLE CRIMINAL OFFENSE INVOLVING A GUN HAS INCREASED WITH THEIR SUPPOSED BAN. They have less than the US, but more than they had previously when guns were legal. Simply having less murders than the US is not indicative of success, because I already provided a link earlier saying shootings have gone up in the UK after their ban.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> CNN is having an absolute mare of a time.
> 
> Reporting the wrong gunman, blaming mass effect. Are they always this incompetent ?


Yeah. Doesn't help that they employ that statist Piers Morgan.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Anark said:


> How do you feel knowing that if you had prayed sooner then 20 little kids might still be alive?


What's wrong with you man? How do you pick this thread to say some dumbass shit like this?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Quoting this in case Anark tries to edit.
> 
> Are you trying to be WF's resident asshole?


No, not resident. I just pop in every now and then.




Figure4Leglock said:


> i tend to think that when tragedy occurs in small town or community, people gather to support each other. It doesnt really need to be anything involved around religion. its just a saying. Someone prays, someone doesnt.


Prayer is for people who do nothing. End of. Full stop. Next conversation. If you meant it as just a figure of speech, then that's cool. But actual prayer is for wimps.



A$AP said:


> What's wrong with you man? How do you pick this thread to say some dumbass shit like this?


It's not dumbass shit. I was stating that praying about these kinds of things is completely pointless and people who advocate that kind of action need to step away.


----------



## X3iE (Sep 5, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/conn-school-victims-shot-rifle-multiple-times-205207737.html

All the victims of the Connecticut elementary school shooting were killed up close by multiple rifle shots, a medical examiner said.

Dr. H. Wayne Carver said at a news conference Saturday the deaths are classified as homicides. He said he believes "everybody was hit more than once."

"This is a very devastating set of injuries," Carver said.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm just glad the school had a "gun free zone" sign out front so the shooter knew he would be perfectly safe in carrying out his plans. Very thoughtful of the state.

How many of these school shootings have happened at private schools, btw? Perhaps it's time to abolish the department of education and public schools and return that 100 billion to the taxpayers (4,000 dollars per child per year) so we can educate our own children with our own money as we see fit. That way we can make sure they're in a safe environment instead of relying on the horribly inefficient and ineffective government for their safety. 

I know these thoughts have nothing to do with the GUN CONTROL media narrative, but what can I say, I'm a solutions-oriented kind of guy. Prohibition doesn't work and creates more problems than it solves. For people saying "stricter gun control =/= prohibition", well what is the next step? What degree of gun control short of prohibition could've prevented this shooting?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> So how do you explain the 104% increase in the number of firearm shootings? Or the 250% increase in gun crimes in select parts of the UK?
> 
> We get that the UK has less murders, etc. BUT IT DOESN'T MATTER IF ALMOST EVERY SINGLE CRIMINAL OFFENSE INVOLVING A GUN HAS INCREASED WITH THEIR SUPPOSED BAN. They have less than the US, but more than they had previously when guns were legal. Simply having less murders than the US is not indicative of success, because I already provided a link earlier saying shootings have gone up in the UK after their ban.


Okay, I'll say it again, I completely understand what your're saying, I didn't say who I agreed or disagreed with, I hadn't commented on the argument going on for 20+ pages of this thread until this post, I was just posting information that was relevant to you and other posters argument, who - together - have got drastically away from the very basis of this thread and event.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

AJBurnett said:


> Okay, I'll say it again, I completely understand what your're saying, I didn't say who I agreed or disagreed with, I hadn't commented on the argument going on for 20+ pages of this thread until this post, I was just posting information that was relevant to you and other posters argument, who - together - have got drastically away from the very basis of this thread and event.


I got you the first time, but fail to see the relevance considering that all in all gun crime skyrocketed following the ban. If there is more shootings, robberies, etc. now than there were pre-ban, what good does knowing how the numbers compare to America do if the simple fact of the matter is that gun crime did nothing but increase in the face of the ban in the UK?


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> I got you the first time, but fail to see the relevance considering that all in all gun crime skyrocketed following the ban. If there is more shootings, robberies, etc. now than there were pre-ban, what good does knowing how the numbers compare to America do if the simple fact of the matter is that gun crime did nothing but increase in the face of the ban in the UK?


It's not just you arguing from that point of view, so it wasn't solely directed to you, or anyone else, it was just 'relevant, I only quoted you because you've been most active in arguing that point of view. What I meant - mostly, by my post - was that the way some people were talking was as if to say: the UK is smaller so so obviously they will have smaller gun crime/deaths, end of argument, which isn't right, logically or literally proportionately.

I know you got that, but by quoting you, other people will 'get it'. 

For the record, I agree that legal or illegal, gun crime doesn't drastically change off the bat.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

AJBurnett said:


> It's not just you arguing from that point of view, so it wasn't solely directed to you, or anyone else, it was just 'relevant, I only quoted you because you've been most active in arguing that point of view. What I meant - mostly, by my post - was that the way some people were talking was as if to say: the UK is smaller so so obviously they will have smaller gun crime/deaths, end of argument, which isn't right, logically or literally proportionately.
> 
> I know you got that, but by quoting you, other people will 'get it'.
> 
> For the record, I agree that legal or illegal, gun crime doesn't drastically change off the bat.


I got you. Me, personally, however? I don't care that the UK is smaller, seeing as how it has nothing to do with the simple fact shootings, robberies, rapes, etc. involving guns increased. The numbers you provided are less than America, but more than what they had pre-ban, that is indicative of total failure, I think.

Good job not getting defensive, by the way. I've read some of your posts and you do a good job of putting your view across harmlessly.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> I got you. Me, personally, however? I don't care that the UK is smaller, seeing as how it has nothing to do with the simple fact shootings, robberies, rapes, etc. involving guns increased. The numbers you provided are less than America, but more than what they had pre-ban, that is indicative of total failure, I think.
> 
> Good job not getting defensive, by the way. I've read some of your posts and you do a good job of putting your view across harmlessly.


I agree with you, from the aims of the government, forces, and organisations who got laws changed after the incident at Dunblane, it would be a failure, it was just for clarity that, proportionately - which was the most important contradiction people's arguments here - the UK would be lower if put on a level scale, population wise.

Thanks too. Your argument makes sense, peoples interpretations don't.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

There was a shooting at a hospital and a hotel? I really hope peeps aren't losing their shit.


----------



## Aram (Jun 28, 2011)

I love how some people think they have the absolute answer for this by either banning guns, or getting more guns. Truth is, there is no black or white answer for a complex issue such as gun control. If we outlaw guns, who's to say the underworld black market for guns won't get much bigger? If some crazy motherfucker wants to get a gun and fuck shit up, chances are he/she could get one illegally if he/she really wanted to. But on the other side of the spectrum, getting more guns won't solve this shit entirely too. Sure, you can look at a gun-armed country like Switzerland and how low their gun crimes are. But then again, America is one of the most (if not the most) violent developed-countries, and studies show that more guns tend to mean more gun crimes. People on both sides need to stop being so fucking arrogant (including some people in this thread), look at opposite sides of the spectrum, and work together to come up with a solution, because something NEEDS to change. 

btw, everyone arguing over this should have a look at this article about the facts of guns and gun violence: 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2012/12/14/nine-facts-about-guns-and-mass-shootings-in-the-united-states/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Prohibition on all guns would be the worst possible solution for sure.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL this Lanza dude's mother quit her job to look after him, because of his autism, and spent her time taking him to shooting ranges.

Americans are fucking retarded.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> How many of these school shootings have happened at private schools, btw? Perhaps it's time to abolish the department of education and public schools and return that 100 billion to the taxpayers (4,000 dollars per child per year) so we can educate our own children with our own money as we see fit. That way we can make sure they're in a safe environment instead of relying on the horribly inefficient and ineffective government for their safety.


That's right, lower class people do not deserve the chance of a good education.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Just found this article elsewhere online and was going to post it but I see we're 14 (longer) pages in already. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2248197/Adam-Lanza-How-honor-student-goth-killer-massacring-20-children-Sandy-Hook-Elementary.html?ICO=most_read_module

This shooting is different because he picked an elementary school of all places. 
And he killed his own mother before going to the school. 
What possible motive is there for the elementary school? Insanity is all that makes sense. 

This is as puzzling as the Benoit tragedy. Seemingly no motive for heinous acts.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

In 1764, kids in a school were scalped.

In 1898, an 8 year old student was stabbed to death.

In 1927, a school board member set up dynamite in an elementary school and blew a portion of it up (if I remember correctly, he had more rigged, but they failed, so that is why only part of the school blew up). 45 dead, 28 injured.

In 1940, a 3rd grade student was stabbed to death.

In 1944, a student held down another student while a third student stabbed her to death.

In 1959, a parent detonated a bomb in the school yard during recess, killing 6, injuring 19.

In 1961, a 14 year old student sexually assaulted his teacher and then stabbed her to death.

In 1964, a student in Germany turned an insecticide sprayer in to a flame thrower and killed 11, injured 22.

In 1970, Israeli Air Force bombed a school, killing 46, injuring more than 50.

In 1977, a guy ran in to a school and killed 4 kids, one adult, with a machete.

In 1982, a guy entered a kindergarten in China, stabbing everyone. 5 died, 43 injured.

In 1983, a guy attacked a nursery, hacking up 3 people and injuring 2 others.

In 1986, a man and his wife took hostages at a school and their bomb went off, killing 2 and injuring 79.

In 1994, a psycho with a club beat 4 kids to death in a school.

In 1996, a man slashed kids and teachers with a machete at a school holding a picnic.

In 1996, a man set a 6 year old student on fire.

In 1998, a teacher stabbed 2 kids, injured 15.

In 1998, a teacher stabbed 8 students, 3 teachers, at a school in Hungary.

In 1998, a man in China stabbed 23 elementary kids.

In 1999, a man entered a school and chopped 3 students to death with a meat clever in Latvia.

In 1999, a man intentionally drove his car in to a school playground and killed 2 kids, injured 4.

In 2001, a man slashed a principal and two teachers with a machete, as well as injuring several kindergarten students.

In 2001, 4 students were stabbed in the neck in an elementary school.

In 2001, a janitor in Japan stabbed to death 8 kids, injured 15.

In 2002, a man in Korea injured 10 kids with a knife.

In 2002, a man in China stabbed and killed 5 elementary kids.

In 2003, a man in China stabbed and killed 4 elementary kids, and 4 teachers.

In 2004, an 11 year old girl in Japan killed another student by slashing her throat.

In 2004 in China, a man with a knife and explosives injured 28 kindergarten students.

In 2004, a man in China stabbed 25 students with a kitchen knife.

In 2004 in China, a primary school teacher killed 4 kids with a knife, injured 9 other kids and 3 teachers.

In 2004 in China, a man injured 12 students with a knife.

In 2005 in Japan, a 17 year old stabbed stabbed 3 teachers.

In 2005 in Japan, a teacher stabbed a student to death.

In 2006 in China, a man entered a kindergarten, sprayed the floor with gas, and set them on fire, killing 12 kids, injuring 4 students and teachers.

In 2006 in China, a man hacked his aunt, went to a school, and stabbed a 3rd grader to death.

In 2007 in China, a man stabbed 4 students, killing 1, aged 9.

In 2007 in China, a man threw students out of a window, killing one, aged 9.

In 2008, in Afghanistan, 15 students and teachers had acid thrown on them.

In 2009 in Belgium, a woman entered a kindergarten, stabbed 4 people, two babies included, and injured 12.

In 2009 in China, a woman killed 2 primary school students with a kitchen knife, injured two more.

In 2010 in China, 8 students were hacked to death with a machete, 5 injured.

In 2010 in China, 2 students were killed with a meat cleaver, 5 injured.

In 2010 in China, 17 were injured from getting stabbed at a primary school.

In 2010 in China, 29 kids, 2 teachers and a security guard were stabbed at a kindergarten.

In 2010 in China, a man broke through the gate with his motorcycle, injured 5 students with a hammer, and almost put two kids on fire (the kids were pulled away before he could do it and he ended up only setting himself on fire)

In 2010 in China, a man killed 7 students with a meat cleaver, injured 11.

In 2010 in China, a man killed 3 kids, injured 3 more, and 4 teachers, with a knife.

In 2010 in the Philippines, a 4 year old student was stabbed to death, 4 other kids wounded.

In 2011 in China, a woman injured 8 students by slashing them with a box cutter.

In 2011 in South Africa, a teacher was hacked to death with a machete in front of his class by his brother.



Let's use China as our example. Here is the sum of gun possession in China:



> Gun ownership in the People's Republic of China is heavily regulated by law. Generally, private citizens are not allowed to possess guns.Guns can be used by law enforcement, the military and paramilitary, and security personnel protecting property of state importance (including the arms industry, financial institutions, storage of resources, and scientific research institutions).
> 
> Civilian ownership of guns is largely restricted to authorised, non-individual entities, including sporting organisations, authorised hunting reserves and wild life protection, management and research organizations. The chief exception to the general ban for individual gun ownership is for the purpose of hunting.
> 
> ...



Now let's take another look at the list of non-gun related attacks and see how many occurred in China.

Banning guns will not prevent people from committing murder. They will just find other weapons to use. A gun is 'faster and easier', sure, but, it is not the only option. If you know how to use a weapon properly, ANY weapon can be fast, easy and very dangerous. Just like if someone knows how to use their hands and feet in a fight. They will be more dangerous than a person who doesn't know how to be quick and accurate.

Let's also think about illegal drugs. How's that holding out? Oh, right, people are still obtaining drugs and ODing on them.

I totally understand the way people look at guns. I don't think it is by any means a far fetched conclusion, but, IMO, people always jump to that conclusion without ever thinking of the full situation.

In pretty much all of the examples I gave, those people were mentally ill.

Weapons don't kill people. You need someone with a problem to use those weapons maliciously. 

The man who killed those kids yesterday suffered from multiple personality disorder.


I don't give a shit how 'innocent' your mental illness is. This guy could have been a real nice guy as Adam, but a real fucking tool as Johnny. Just because people saw nice guy Adam most of the time doesn't mean he is okay. Anyone with a mental illness should be in some kind of institution.

Using the nurse from the Kate Middleton prank, everyone loves to jump on the DJs, but they fail to look at this woman's mental state. A normal person like you and I would be embarrassed. Most people would. Anyone who actually goes off and kills themselves had something else going on. She already had issues and that prank was 'the last straw'.

All about mentalities, not weapons, and the stupid media flaunting these things for the next psycho to up the ante so he can get all over the news.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Anark said:


> I think he means 'evil' as an actual thing that influences events doesn't exist, rather than an interpretation of someone's actions, where evil is indeed an occasionally appropriate description.


You're probably right but I guess I'll never know cuz the motherfucker no-sold my post.



AJBurnett said:


> I completely get what your saying, and the arguments against you, but relating to your side of the argument:
> 
> "Number of Murders, United States, 2010: 12,996
> 
> ...


I've never double checked and have serious reservations about the accuracy, but there's a section in Michael Moore's Bowling For Columbine where he talks about 'gun attitudes' here in Canada as oppose to the US. His claim was that there were in fact more guns per capita in Canada than America (based on its small population) but that violent gun crime were much lower comparatively. Point being, that America seems to be an anomaly and having access to weapons doesn't necessarily mean a populace will be more prone to gun violence, Canada being the example.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Watching the news, and seeing all the families affected is heartbreaking. I normally don't even get that sad over the news.

Too bad the gunman had to be a coward and take his own life afterward. I'd like to be in a room alone with that guy.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Man, something has to change. I don't want shit like this to ever happen again.

You NRA supporters can surely refrain from shooting your precious deer in order to save our youth, right?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Gun control would not stop psychos from killing people.
An adult more likely than not could easily kill a child without any weapon at all - bare handed. 
Gruesome yes, but I'm just trying to illustrate a point.

Plus real hardcore criminals would still get their guns on the black market and citizens in rough neighborhoods would become easier victims due to denied access to home defense firearms.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> You have to give the teachers and security guards guns


You dumbass roach fpalm


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Even in the International version of CNN, they're not showing any respect to the actual deaths and the families. And the killer's family is being dragged through the mud. They're going so far as to interviewing neighbours and just because 1 or 2 of them didn't know this particular family well, Mr. Wolf Blitzer comes to the conclusion that "from what you're saying, Ali, this family is a bit of a group of loners". fpalm

Sure, the family was at fault for not reporting this sick pathetic guy or getting him the help he needed, but the mother was ONE of the victims for crying out loud! Sick by the media.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ThePhenomRises said:


> Even in the International version of CNN, they're not showing any respect to the actual deaths and the families. And the killer's family is being dragged through the mud. They're going so far as to interviewing neighbours and just because 1 or 2 of them didn't know this particular family well, Mr. Wolf Blitzer comes to the conclusion that "from what you're saying, Ali, this family is a bit of a group of loners". fpalm
> 
> Sure, the family was at fault for not reporting this sick pathetic guy or getting him the help he needed, but the mother was ONE of the victims for crying out loud! Sick by the media.


The media are just spinning their wheels at this point as they wait for more details and they're just embarrassing themselves. I've heard some really dumb discussions from these so called journalists with info that hasn't even been verified.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

How many more massacres will it take for America to do something about gun control? Its beyond a joke.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Almost all of these massacres have been caused by someone who was on SSRIs, combine that with the fact that 80% of prescription drugs in the world are consumed by the US. They even said that the guy had autism, yet I haven't heard any of the journalist on TV bring up the possibility that the killer might of been on some sort of medication.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

America: where gay and reproductive rights are subject to debate, but the right to carry a fucking MURDER MACHINE shall not be questioned.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

#Mark said:


> You NRA supporters can surely refrain from shooting your precious deer in order to save our youth, right?












You do know that the NRA actually only has 4 million members, of the 80-90 million legal gun owners in the US, right? Pure ignorance, bordering on jackassery.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> You do know that the NRA actually only has 4 million members, of the 68 million legal gun owners in the US, right? Pure ignorance, bordering on jackassery.


Wow... 

68 million people own guns? That's really frightening actually.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

punx06 said:


> America: where gay and reproductive rights are subject to debate, but the right to carry a fucking MURDER MACHINE shall not be questioned.


Guns laws have been debated in DC for a while now...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This story is so saddening to hear. I can't believe anyone would want to shoot at little kids. They don't deserve this at all. I hope we find out the killer's motives soon. The news are reporting he might have autism but how could someone with autism be able to plan and commit to a crime like this? It doesn't make sense. What a sad way to end the year with too. That's before we find out if the world will really end.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I've stayed away from this thread mainly because I think it just ends up with a bunch of people going back in forth with very little of people actually knowing what they're talking about. 

I'm sick of listening to this gun law crap. If someone is in the frame of mind to go into a school to shoot up the place CLEARLY whether guns are legal or not be the difference between whether they do it or not. Or how difficult it is to get a registered weapon etc. If they can't get weapons legally, they'll just get weapons illegally. Did people stop drinking because of prohibition? No. These things are far more complicated than this and a lot of variables are involved. If they need a gun they'll get a gun. Simple as that. 

People need to focus on what's causing these people to do these things. Not simply the weapon they use after they're in this state of mind. Weapons are just a killing tool. The actual desire to kill is inside the person. Fix that. 

The best thing I've read is what Morgan Freeman said, he hit the problem right on the head as far as I'm concerned. Agree 150%. 



> TURN OFF THE NEWS.......
> 
> Morgan Freeman's brilliant take on what happened yesterday :
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

many people of the said that before Freeman, but it is absolutely right. although it wouldn't stop these shootings totally it would probably make them a lot less common.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I know, I've heard it before too, I just saw it tonight and it pretty much expresses the way I feel on the subject and explains it better than I can.

Gun law activism is a cop out when dealing with this. Mental health is a huge issue. Media depiction. If people want a gun they'll find a way to get a gun. This really can't be stressed enough.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah I read that Morgan Freeman part earlier. 100% agree with him. There's a big selfishness amongst individuals in society.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Anderson Cooper said last night they weren't mentioning his name because they didn't want him to become a household name. Turn on CNN now and that fat southern bitch is interviewing random neighbors asking them dumb questions when they know just as much as every one else does. 

Now they're going on and on about how this kid was raised and all this other shit. Including random fucking information like "Well we've learned he was on the honour roll" like it made him any less likely to fucking snap. And you know they're going to continue this "coverage" for the net 30 days without focusing on the real issue at hand here which Freeman's statement was very accurate about.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Heartbreaking seeing the father of one of the little girls who died speaking on CNN. :sad: They said all of the kids were only 6 and 7 year olds.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

And then _groundbreaking_ opinions from some of the world's "leading" journalists such as










Well holy fucking shit Piers, how on earth did you ever come to such a blatantly obvious and already apparent conclusion? You fucking genius you.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

> All I am stating by writing this post is that we as humans...and I mean all 7 billion of us, need to stop trying to find ways of projecting blame in order to console ourselves when we hear of tragedies such as these. Instead we need to understand that every person on this planet can﻿ positively or negatively contribute to the emotional well-being of every single person they react with during their life.


Just read that in a youtube comment. Wow. 

This is the stuff that needs to be discussed now. Not guns and who has them and how they got them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lolz, JM continue hoping for that discussion as it is very hard to have with the masses. Most people only care about the things that the media tell them to care about and think that the problems are caused by what the media tells them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

This is why I don't watch the news!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with watching the news, but people have to form their own opinions, not let what the media says dictate what they think. News stations are incredibly bias and their views are very much based off of what they're told to say by the companies backing them or whatever political side they support.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

SNL just did a classy tribute in their cold open tonight.

http://deadspin.com/5968804/tonight...nhattan-childrens-chorus-singing-silent-night


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I just think the news is an absolute horrible representation of what actually happens in society. All these things happen obviously, not necessarily exactly how they document them but if a theoretical outsider to global society was to watch a CNN global news broadcast for example, they'd probably think we live in a world of mass global chaos and turmoil based on the fact that there's a few isolated incidents that they depict while ignoring everything good that's also happening. I stay informed and I know what's going on. I just can't be bothered to watch the horror story they make the world out to be. 

I know these are the things people want to see and what not, I just don't fall into that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

http://cdn.inquisitr.com/440462/morgan-freemans-newtown-statement-almost-definitely-a-hoax/

Statement is still right, though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm glad they used Morgan Freeman. He's the best voice to use to say anything.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

JM said:


> I know, I've heard it before too, I just saw it tonight and it pretty much expresses the way I feel on the subject and explains it better than I can.
> 
> Gun law activism is a cop out when dealing with this. Mental health is a huge issue. Media depiction. If people want a gun they'll find a way to get a gun. This really can't be stressed enough.


Take Australia as a case study. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2012/08/02/did-gun-control-work-in-australia/



> But one of Howard’s other lasting legacies is Australia’s gun control regime, first passed in 1996 in response to a massacre in Tasmania that left 35 dead. The law banned semiautomatic and automatic rifles and shotguns. It also instituted a mandatory buy-back program for newly banned weapons.
> 
> So what have the Australian laws actually done for homicide and suicide rates? Howard cites a study (pdf) by Andrew Leigh of Australian National University and Christine Neill of Wilfrid Laurier University finding that the firearm homicide rate fell by 59 percent, and the firearm suicide rate fell by 65 percent, in the decade after the law was introduced, without a parallel increase in non-firearm homicides and suicides. That provides strong circumstantial evidence for the law’s effectiveness.


Now in Australia, we have a far lower rate of homicide than the States and so what worked for us may not work for them but as a country we're pretty similar to the States. 



JM said:


> I just think the news is an absolute horrible representation of what actually happens in society. All these things happen obviously, not necessarily exactly how they document them but if a theoretical outsider to global society was to watch a CNN global news broadcast for example, they'd probably think we live in a world of mass global chaos and turmoil based on the fact that there's a few isolated incidents that they depict while ignoring everything good that's also happening. I stay informed and I know what's going on. I just can't be bothered to watch the horror story they make the world out to be.
> 
> I know these are the things people want to see and what not, I just don't fall into that.


wow, what a horribly naive outlook you have. Obviously the world isn't as bad as the news makes out, and as you point out there isn't mass global chaos. However acting like there are only minute isolated incidents is ridiculous.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> Take Australia as a case study.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2012/08/02/did-gun-control-work-in-australia/
> 
> ...


Australia also doesn't have illegal guns from Mexico in the south and a whole culture of people who will spark a civil war if guns are banned. There is no way a banning of guns can work out well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

well Howard also got the numbers of boat people down heaps as well so he could help with those damn Mexicans :troll I'm not saying there has to be a total ban on guns, just restrict the availability of them.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> Take Australia as a case study.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2012/08/02/did-gun-control-work-in-australia/
> 
> ...


Did Australia have a National Gun Registry, though? As in, did everyone who previously owned a firearm pre-ban have to register their weapons with the local law enforcement agency for tracking purposes? I'm asking because I can tell you right now, of the estimated 310,000,000 legal firearms on the street right now the government can have all of the "buy back" programs at 10% of the weapons worth with Wal Mart gift cards they want, but they're not getting 310 million weapons back. It's a pipe dream.

Unarmed couple were home during home invasion in affluent Aussie suburb, savagely attacked with knife and unknown firearm, possibly a sawed off shotgun. 
Firearms are the great equalizer. The single mom at home with 2 kids, and an intruder enters the home needs a firearm. Or the 92 year old WWII veteran that fends off 3 home invaders, killing 1. That's just logic.


----------



## Aram (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a real shame that no-one is really discussing the piss-poor state of mental healthcare in this country, and instead just blaming this whole situation solely on guns. Don't get me wrong, guns are an important issue too, but something really needs to be done about the state mental health in this country, and it's really fucking annoying to see people ignoring this seemingly obvious issue.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm not saying you're going to get every weapon back, and its not going to reduce gun crime to 0. You pull up 1 example of 'gun crime' (nothing confirmed as to whether it was a gun, and no one was shot) in Australia to back up your point? cmom really? :kobe 

You really think that doing nothing will help? Going to blame it entirely on the media? Give me a fucking break. Either you do something about gun control, or you fix your broken as fuck medical system and help those suffering from mental illness (or you essentially admit that you're a first world country with 3rd world citizens who are incapable of behaving 8*D)


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I know I'm late to the discussion again, but whatever.

Anyone who thinks firearms and any laws related to firearms are the main problem in this may as well be braindead because it's pure wrong.

I know I'm from Australia but I wouldn't be surprised if the same thing happened in the US.

I used to get suspended from school all the time because I was a stubborn, angry child, from years 2-7, so I was like 7-12, getting suspended all the time. In year 7 both me and my best friend (simply because he associated with me) had to take a "test", and this "test" asked us if Superman was real. I'm pretty sure people know what this "test" would probably be.

After I went in to high school I turned out to be a perfectly fine person, at least I think I am. I hadn't misbehaved in the entirety of my high school life, spanning five years.

What's that say? Because I acted angrily towards people I simply did not like when I was a child, some people thought I had some mental problem of some sort.

The problems are healthcare and the policing of schooling.

All the government do to prevent (however much I hate to say this word _bullying_ in school, is to simply get people to say "It's bad mmmkay?". It doesn't work. It never will.

Take the Virginia Tech incident. Cho, the mass murderer left notes of hatred of other students for reasons including a highly likely chance of being bullied his entire school life - even into college.
Other cases include numerous suicides, including the recent Amanda Todd suicide.

Anyway I guess if you read this you know where I'm coming from.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Also comparing Australia to America in gun laws is ridiculous, considering the US has many more serious gangs and shit, and have countries on their border (namely Mexico wink wink), most people who kill with guns don't actually have them licensed anyway.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> I'm not saying you're going to get every weapon back, and its not going to reduce gun crime to 0. You pull up 1 example of 'gun crime' (nothing confirmed as to whether it was a gun, and no one was shot) in Australia to back up your point? cmom really? :kobe


If I wanted to use it as a point, I would have found something like this, where the homeowner was shot dead by 2 home invaders. Or this, where an elderly man was beaten, and stabbed in the face with a screwdriver to prove that the criminal element would still do what the fuck they wanted to do with whatever they could find. I think I've been here for a little bit, and you've read enough of my posts to know that I wouldn't use a story where no firearm was used (although the simple presence of one in a home invasion is a crime in and of itself) as a point to back up gun control. I posted it mainly to show although there was suspicion of a firearm, it was not actually used and the homeowners were STILL savagely attacked. 



> You really think that doing nothing will help?


I've gone on record in this thread numerous times that I'm an advocate for making it more stringent to legally acquire a weapon. I also think there is something gravely wrong with American mentality, and as such, something needs to be done about mental health on an extremely broad and sweeping measure. 



> Going to blame it entirely on the media? Give me a fucking break.


I've done no such thing.




> Either you do something about gun control, or you fix your broken as fuck medical system and help those suffering from mental illness (or you essentially admit that you're a first world country with 3rd world citizens who are incapable of behaving 8*D)


unk2


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2012/12/14/bc-gun-controls.html

This is probably the best idea in my opinion. Most Canadians own guns yet gun murdering rate is extremely low there compared to the US. I recommend watching Bowling For Columbine if you're interested in the subject.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

JiGSaW said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/story/2012/12/14/bc-gun-controls.html
> 
> This is probably the best idea in my opinion. Most Canadians own guns yet gun murdering rate is extremely low there compared to the US. I recommend watching Bowling For Columbine if you're interested in the subject.


Or y'know the majority could stop blaming firearms and realise the actual problems and worry about them more.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Bloomberg talking gun laws on Meet the Press right now.


----------



## B.B Initials (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm personaly sick an tired of hearing those shootings happening again and again...a lot of European countries won't ever understand this absolute need of owning guns for some peep and even more semi automatic guns for what exactly ? it's very simple to understand that making it easy access to anyone esp deranged ones is making it worse! Most of the shootings were guns bought at the gun shop..

Now let's look at the amount of peep killed or seriously injured by guns every year in the states, the amount of victims that we will never hear of ..I'm not only talking about mass shootings..

Nobody can't really say with real proof that it would be useless to reform this policy everybody can fantasies it and make up stories, loosing it without trying it though nothing has ever been done! All I can say is that in France I've never been afraid of going to school though while I was in the states a senior at high school in 1993 I once have been scared of it after a gang shooting occured at one of the high school close to mine ...few months later one of my school mate killed himself with his parent's handgun these souvenirs will always remain in my mind and I've been very attentive about these issues since then ..

Forbidding weapons and increasing regulations will lessen the recurrence of these shootings, but will clearly not eradicate it. This should be enough for the government to take action. Any saved life is a small victory. America is a great nation and should set the example..


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> wow, what a horribly naive outlook you have. Obviously the world isn't as bad as the news makes out, and as you point out there isn't mass global chaos. However acting like there are only minute isolated incidents is ridiculous.


That's the thing though, there's countries of the world bombing eachother back and forth but they spend more time focusing on what one guy did in one city in one school. These incidents are isolated. These are not happening everywhere all the time. That being said, they clearly are happening more than they should. 

Gun laws could lower percentages, sure. They may lower the number of known guns in circulation. They may lower gang related deaths, sure. But like I said, if someone is in the state of mind to kill themself and take a bunch of innocent people down with them, they're going to do it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

So you guys are actually saying banning or restricting fire arms would solve nothing? Give me a break


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Getting in to a debate on my FB status.

I love my friends and family but I am tired of them posting the fucking stupid picture of a shirt that says:

'Dear God, 

Why do you allow so much violence in our schools?

Signed, 

A concerned student

Dear concerned student,

Because I am not allowed in schools.

God'


This shit burns my ass, it has NOTHING to do with why a crazy man walked in to the school and shot people. NOTHING. Stop trying to find a reason that strays away from the REAL core of the problem.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes that is the answer ban the fucking guns in America


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What problem would it _solve_? No one is going to say it doesn't in some way contribute. It's easy to get a gun. Ok. Yes. There's a number of factors that contribute. Fixing one of them won't solve anything.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

#Mark said:


> So you guys are actually saying banning or restricting fire arms would solve nothing? Give me a break


Did making drugs illegal solve anything?


No.


As I said, people still obtain them.


There will always be people willing to sell.


If you want a gun badly enough, you will find a way to get one.

If you can't get one, you will use another kind of weapon.

Bombs can kill more people in a second than a gun can.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

JM said:


> That's the thing though, there's countries of the world bombing eachother back and forth but they spend more time focusing on what one guy did in one city in one school. These incidents are isolated. These are not happening everywhere all the time. That being said, they clearly are happening more than they should.
> 
> Gun laws could lower percentages, sure. They may lower the number of known guns in circulation. They may lower gang related deaths, sure. But like I said, *if someone is in the state of mind to kill themself and take a bunch of innocent people down with them, they're going to do it.*


This.

What people are forgetting and fail to understand is this: *you cannot stop this kind of madness*. Barring an act of God on his way to the school Friday morning, there was nothing really that could have been done to stop this unfathomable act from happening. He tried to buy a gun legally, but couldn't and still found a way. The school doors were locked to prevent people from coming in, he still found a way.

Gun control takes the guns out of the "good guy's" hands because criminals will still find them illegally cause, you know, they're criminals and they're not law abiding citizens. As someone earlier said: did prohibition stop people from consuming alcohol? Fuck no. Also love when nobody ever mentions when guns save lives.

That being said, had he done this with a knife I do understand that people would be calling for all knifes to be abolished as well because people are fucking morons. He could have used a litany of other weapons and the end result would have been similar if not worse.

This isn't a "gun" problem per se, this is a "what kind of sick fuck wakes up and determines he is gonna murder his mother, 20 children and 6 innocent adults" problem.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gun laws need to be much much stronger. Any gun that doesn't have an actual use should be illegal. Hunting rifles in areas where people hunt, ok I get that. Semi-automatics or high powered hand guns have no use and there is no legitimate arguement for it.
There should be ZERO tolerance for assault weapons.
Mental health issues need to be fixed up as well.


As for the gunmen, i dont give a fuck why he did it or who he is. He lost the right to be cared about, the fucker can burn in hell.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

It's gonna be funny when all these people who blame this on no God in schools find out he was a Christian.

OMG GOD DIDN'T STOP HIM ~~~~


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> It's gonna be funny when all these people who blame this on no God in schools find out he was a Christian.
> 
> OMG GOD DIDN'T STOP HIM ~~~~


"Oh, it was God's will for the kids to die? He's testing us..."

etc.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> It's gonna be funny when all these people who blame this on no God in schools find out he was a Christian.
> 
> OMG GOD DIDN'T STOP HIM ~~~~


or, even better....what happens when a Catholic school gets shot up next? Who will the religinuts blame then? 

Also:

http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/local/Newtown-Church-Evactuated-183704271.html


----------



## Jimmy King 09 (May 11, 2009)

This is one of the few things that have bothered me in quite some time. I have a 5 and 7 year old little girls and I couldnt understand how someone could hurt children of such a young age. I just dont get why someone would want to hurt kids that little that truely are innocent. 

My thoughts and prayers are out to the family and parents


----------



## fergieska (Apr 22, 2011)

It seems what a lot of people on the pro-gun side seem to be ignoring is that the argument against the legality of guns isn't on the grounds that the fault lies in the guns.

On the contrary any rational human being could easily point out that it's the user of the gun that is the problem. A gun can't kill unless fired.

The argument against the legality of guns is on the grounds that we shouldn't be making it easier for said people to obtain weapons because the harder it is to obtain a gun then the easier it is to catch the people who would do the events like the school shooting before said event occurs.

Why put a specific piece of straw in a pile instead of on a table?

People aren't claiming that stricter restrictions will stop events like these from happening; the argument is to reduce the likelihood of them happening.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> Getting in to a debate on my FB status.
> 
> I love my friends and family but I am tired of them posting the fucking stupid picture of a shirt that says:
> 
> ...


Its shit like that that makes me glad I don't use facebook, I'd go apeshit on my friends and family for saying shit like that.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Ziggler Claus said:


> Also:
> 
> *http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/local/Newtown-Church-Evactuated-183704271.html*


What the hell is going on over there?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

el dandy said:


> What people are forgetting and fail to understand is this: *you cannot stop this kind of madness*. Barring an act of God on his way to the school Friday morning, there was *nothing really that could have been done to stop this unfathomable act from happening*.





> *Gun control takes the guns out of the "good guy's" hands* because criminals will still find them illegally cause, you know, they're criminals and they're not law abiding citizens. As someone earlier said: did prohibition stop people from consuming alcohol? Fuck no. Also love when nobody ever mentions when *guns save lives*.


:hmm:

Translation: Guns couldn't stop this...BUT I WANT MOAR GUNZ ANYWAY DAMMIT~!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Ziggler Claus said:


> or, even better....what happens when a Catholic school gets shot up next? Who will the religinuts blame then?
> 
> Also:
> 
> http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/local/Newtown-Church-Evactuated-183704271.html


Oh man, the stupid girl talking about the Devil, SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

el dandy said:


> What people are forgetting and fail to understand is this: *you cannot stop this kind of madness*.


That's the scary thought that comes to mind when these incidents occur, is there truly a way/law/measure to be taken to prevent something like this from taking place? For reasons already stated in this thread, it is extremely difficult to tackle crazy and random acts of violence. There are a people who have issues and show "signs" that are clearest in hindsight so it's going to be very hard to find a real solution to stop innocent lives from being lost in huge massacres like this elementary school, the movie theater, the temple, etc.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Here's a thought for all you people whining that guns should be banned/controlled more tightly because they are easy to get and kill.


Tobacco kills more people than guns do and getting them is as easy as getting a gun, yet, no one calls on a tobacco ban.


Come at me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The difference is people that use tobacco choose to do so. People killed by guns most of the time don't want those bullets in their brains.


lol @ that shirt about God not allowed in schools. I thought that fucker was omnipotent.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> The difference is people that use tobacco choose to do so. People killed by guns most of the time don't want those bullets in their brains.
> 
> 
> lol @ that shirt about God not allowed in schools. I thought that fucker was omnipotent.


That wasn't the point.

People complain that guns kill so we must ban it.

Tobacco kills more people, INCLUDING people who don't want to die (second hand smoke, sometimes not entirely avoidable).

People like to pull up stats on everything but the thought of banning tobacco doesn't cross their minds.

Also, not everyone who smokes WANTS to. A lot of people pick it up in situations that involve peer pressure/wanting to feel 'cool' or a part of a group of people, especially at school. It isn't easy for everyone to quit. The majority of people I know hate smoking but have a hard time quitting because they are addicted to it.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> That wasn't the point.
> 
> People complain that guns kill so we must ban it.
> 
> ...


Worst..analogy...ever...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

charmed1 said:


> Worst..analogy...ever...


Probably because you aren't fucking getting it.

I am talking about stats here.

STATS.


Everyone goes on stats and because guns kill a lot of people, let's ban them.

Tobacco kills more so let's ban tobacco.

Not really hard to understand.


The rest of that post is basically a side point since that comment was brought up.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The tobacco argument is a whole different discussion.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

It's pathetic this has turned into a pro- or anti- firearm argument basically everywhere, regardless of stance.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> Oh man, the stupid girl talking about the Devil, SHUT THE FUCK UP.


who is that fool on your fb status? that bitch is fucking stupid on this issue.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

^ Holly? lol, she is my friend. She isn't a moron or anything, just gets a little....godly....once in a while. That devil comment there wasn't her, though, it was in the link you posted.

To the earlier comments:
I am not comparing guns and tobacco in the way people think.


You obviously wont get a guy walking in to a school and forcing people to smoke packs of cigarettes until they get sick or die, it was just a stats comparison. I used tobacco because it is the top killer but there are also other things.

Let's have a look at this list:

http://www.theegglestongroup.com/writing/deathstats/index.php


Even alcohol kills more than guns do (and this obviously includes innocent people being killed by drunks).

If people want to use stats as an argument, maybe they should actually look at ALL the stats. Guns are not the #1 killer. Alcohol, prescription drugs, tobacco...these are all just as easy to get as guns, and result in death, whether it be the person themselves using it, or innocent people who happen to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.


That is what I meant, not so much what people apparently think I meant, lol.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Holy shit, seems like doctors need to be somewhat more educated.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I was referring earlier as well to this picture that keeps getting plastered in my FB feed:










My bad, I tend to look at a bunch of stuff at once, respond, and forget that what I am responding to is not posted here, lol.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> That wasn't the point.
> 
> People complain that guns kill so we must ban it.
> 
> ...


They still originally chose to start something they knew was extremely addictive. 

But I don't disagree with you that guns themselves are the problem. Banning guns is the worst solution here. I'm not sure what the best solution is, but prohibition is bad news. At least here in the United States it is.

LET'S CREATE ORGANIZED CRIME BASED ON THE GUNS MARKET. Such a bad idea.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr. Christmas Joe Diffie said:


> They still originally chose to start something they knew was extremely addictive.
> 
> But I don't disagree with you that guns themselves are the problem. Banning guns is the worst solution here. I'm not sure what the best solution is, but prohibition is bad news. At least here in the United States it is.
> 
> LET'S CREATE ORGANIZED CRIME BASED ON THE GUNS MARKET. Such a bad idea.


Yeah, I think my wording was a little retarded, that's my fault. I am slightly distracted so my posts are not being as clear as I mean, lol.

People pick up a gun knowing full well it can kill. People pick up tobacco knowing full well it can kill. The difference though is who exactly it kills. Certainly not comparing it in any other way than death stats, that's for sure.


I have to say, though, the notion that this was staged is just as fucking stupid as the lack of god argument.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> I have to say, though, the notion that this was staged is just as fucking stupid as the lack of god argument.


That's probably coming from those Alex Jones followers who look for a conspiracy theory in everything.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

http://www.inquisitr.com/440355/westboro-baptist-church-to-picket-sandy-hook-elementary-praise-god-for-shooting/

:no:


----------



## trish2 (Mar 6, 2005)

The Newtown CT horror is an example of someone committing an evil act. What makes this so troubling is the man shot 20 6-7 year old young children multiple times in a school. We need to look @ mental health issues and get people the help they need. Also, we do not need gun control. Gun control would not have stopped this horrible massacre.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Striketeam said:


> http://www.inquisitr.com/440355/westboro-baptist-church-to-picket-sandy-hook-elementary-praise-god-for-shooting/
> 
> :no:


I wouldn't pay them any attention. They're just trolls. These are the same people who posted from their iPhones that they would boycott Steve Jobs' funeral.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> Here's a thought for all you people whining that guns should be banned/controlled more tightly because they are easy to get and kill.
> 
> 
> Tobacco kills more people than guns do and getting them is as easy as getting a gun, yet, no one calls on a tobacco ban.
> ...


But for the most part, people kill _themselves _with tobacco.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

trish2 said:


> The Newtown CT horror is an example of someone committing an evil act. What makes this so troubling is the man shot 20 6-7 year old young children multiple times in a school. We need to look @ mental health issues and get people the help they need. Also, we do not need gun control. Gun control would not have stopped this horrible massacre.


Seems to me that although it was a madman holding the gun that the tragedy may not have been on such a grand scale if he couldnt have gotten a gun so easily.

I strongly believe that you need a much tougher gun control law and an out and out ban on automatic weapons/assault rifles.

People can argue that someone can use a knife or he could get an illegal gun but people survive knife attacks and in a large crowd its easier to stop one guy with a knife.

Nothing is lost by making it harder for someone to obtain a weapon.

Guns dont save lives. People who use the arguement that you need guns to protect themselves are incredibly naive.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes people do kill themselves with tobacco, they kill themselves with alcohol and sometimes even with video games (we've all heard about crazy gaming marathons). Should we ban all of these things then? Guns are completely different from all the things I've mentioned.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> But for the most part, people kill _themselves _with tobacco.


I never said it didn't <.<


I said that people go by stats when it comes to guns and how many people die from it but tobacco stats show that kills more than guns. If people are going to come to the conclusion that high stats alone = it must be banned then everything above gun related deaths should be banned. It is just not a solution.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Why are there people out there blaming Mass Effect for the shooting? What mass effect go anything to do with Shooting kids.

http://www.examiner.com/article/mas...ed-with-sandy-hook-elementary-school-shooting


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Striketeam said:


> http://www.inquisitr.com/440355/westboro-baptist-church-to-picket-sandy-hook-elementary-praise-god-for-shooting/
> 
> :no:


WBC, such bottom feeders.



> Come to my state of Connecticut and you will be sorry you came! You sick lunatics!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol at blaming video games when there is much worse violence on TV.

Hell, Spongebob has some violent things.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Striker said:


> Lol at blaming video games when there is much worse violence on TV.
> 
> Hell, Spongebob has some violent things.


We should blame The Three Stooges.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Good idea.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Max Mouse said:


> Why are there people out there blaming Mass Effect for the shooting? What mass effect go anything to do with Shooting kids.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/mas...ed-with-sandy-hook-elementary-school-shooting


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAA

SOME PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKING STUPID HOLY FUCKING SHIT THEY SHOULD'VE BEEN THE ONES TO DIE.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

fucking religious cunts...look at this shit


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Every second status on FB about how the "Lord" has the answers here. :no:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Ziggler Claus said:


> fucking religious cunts...look at this shit


Wow.

Just fucking wow.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Someone should find that guy and connect him with Jesus. Fuck these people piss me off.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I put his name in on facebook and other people with that name came up so might be a fake.


Still, some hardcore assholes out there have that thought.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> I was referring earlier as well to this picture that keeps getting plastered in my FB feed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What would really be an interesting statistic is the number of firearms used to deter crime in self defense or defense of others by country.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wondering what the vehicular homicide rate is in the US, could be a counter argument to those calling for abolition.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm getting sick of all these people posting shit on Facebook about who if their wasn't a separation between Church and State the magical power of god would have saved those children.

Go fuck yourselves God Squad. I wish the rapture was real so I wouldn't have to deal with these super religious fucks anymore.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Shouldn't people know by now to stay away from Twitter and Facebook after a major event to avoid stupid people?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You have a point there sir.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Mom probably told him he aint getting anything for Christmas. That pissed him off ...

Didn't want the kids to get anything either.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

kobra860 said:


> Shouldn't people know by now to stay away from Twitter and Facebook to avoid stupid people?


Fixed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The guy's point is the kids are going to Heaven which is a better place than earth..Im not in the mood for a religious war on here, I just hate when ppl mock it, take things out of context, & generalize..continue on


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Published on 7th December


----------



## Bad_Influence (Nov 20, 2007)

greendayedgehead said:


> But for the most part, people kill _themselves _with tobacco.


The same can be said of guns. According to the data the majority of gun deaths in the United States are suicides.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Ziggler Claus said:


> fucking religious cunts...look at this shit


WTF is this shyte, good god this dumb fuck :cuss:


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I feel bad for laughing at any point during a situation like this, but some of those Mass Effect comments had me in stitches over how ignorant and idiotic they were.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> Wow.
> 
> Just fucking wow.


the thing that gets me is that 45 people "liked" it...


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Ziggler Claus said:


> the thing that gets me is that 45 people "liked" it...


Those fuckers are mental.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Glass Shatters said:


> If I wanted to use it as a point, I would have found something like this, where the homeowner was shot dead by 2 home invaders. Or this, where an elderly man was beaten, and stabbed in the face with a screwdriver to prove that the criminal element would still do what the fuck they wanted to do with whatever they could find. I think I've been here for a little bit, and you've read enough of my posts to know that I wouldn't use a story where no firearm was used (although the simple presence of one in a home invasion is a crime in and of itself) as a point to back up gun control. I posted it mainly to show although there was suspicion of a firearm, it was not actually used and the homeowners were STILL savagely attacked.


Okay, you can bring up all the gun crime in Australia you want from this year. Take our national average of 30 deaths per year from handguns and wait oh what, did you just pretty much make up our entire national average for gun related homicide in ONE incident? Yeah you did 




> I've gone on record in this thread numerous times that I'm an advocate for making it more stringent to legally acquire a weapon. I also think there is something gravely wrong with American mentality, and as such, something needs to be done about mental health on an extremely broad and sweeping measure.


Then we're arguing the same point. When i say i advocate gun control it doesn't mean i support the abolition of guns in general. It means it should be harder to acquire weapons, and like someone said earlier the guns they should ban are assault weapons and the like which serve no purpose from a hunting, or self defense perspective. 

Its not going to eliminate homicides, and fucked up people will still find a way to acquire the weapons they need however it will be harder for them to carry out their attacks and combined with improvements in the mental health sector then just maybe these people can get the help they need before they go on a rampage through a school. Thats the thing that everyone who is pro-gun in this thread is ignoring, no one is calling for a complete ban on guns, and no one thinks that a ban on guns is going to completely eliminate the problem. The simple fact is that by doing nothing to combat the problem then don't be surprised when the next crazy person shoots up a school or a bunch of people in a public place. 



JM said:


> That's the thing though, there's countries of the world bombing eachother back and forth but they spend more time focusing on what one guy did in one city in one school. These incidents are isolated. These are not happening everywhere all the time. That being said, they clearly are happening more than they should.
> 
> Gun laws could lower percentages, sure. They may lower the number of known guns in circulation. They may lower gang related deaths, sure. But like I said, if someone is in the state of mind to kill themself and take a bunch of innocent people down with them, they're going to do it.


News networks will always focus on local tragedies. Which is fine in the short term, report on a story that has national interest but take for example the Aurora shootings. They dragged it on for ages and ages and completely ignored anything else that happened worldwide. Not only does that type of reporting perpetuate the perception of Americans being arrogantly concerned with only themselves but as Morgan Freeman said, it provides incentive for the next psycho to ramp it up a notch to get himself in the spotlight. 

Which is what i'm saying. Banning guns won't eliminate the problem but it may help to reduce it. By doing nothing it will not only never solve anything but it means enjoy the next 3 months before the next guy picks up a weapon and starts shooting everyone in sight. 



How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> Did making drugs illegal solve anything?
> 
> 
> No.
> ...


Yeah lets all just stick our heads in the sand and hope that this doesn't happen again. Thats going to work right? 

Doing nothing about any of the factors involved is ridiculous. 



fergieska said:


> It seems what a lot of people on the pro-gun side seem to be ignoring is that the argument against the legality of guns isn't on the grounds that the fault lies in the guns.
> 
> On the contrary any rational human being could easily point out that it's the user of the gun that is the problem. A gun can't kill unless fired.
> 
> ...


(Y) repped.



How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> Here's a thought for all you people whining that guns should be banned/controlled more tightly because they are easy to get and kill.
> 
> 
> Tobacco kills more people than guns do and getting them is as easy as getting a gun, yet, no one calls on a tobacco ban.
> ...


To use Australia as an example again, tobacco has had numerous restrictions placed on it. From heavy ad campaigns to disgusting pictures of all the cancers you can get on each box to plain packaging, to heavy taxes on tobacco to banning smoking in public buildings such as hospitals, pubs, clubs etc. All of it has reduced the amount of tobacco users and lowered the amount of tobacco related deaths each year. 

A complete ban on guns is ridiculous, doing absolutely nothing about them is just as bad. 

Guns aren't the sole reason for these crimes, there are a number of factors involved. In order to fix the problem you have to start somewhere and seeing as your health care system is completely fucked then that + gun control isn't a bad place to start.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'm getting sick of all these people posting shit on Facebook about who if their wasn't a separation between Church and State the magical power of god would have saved those children.
> 
> Go fuck yourselves God Squad. I wish the rapture was real so I wouldn't have to deal with these super religious fucks anymore.


That really doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Rush being ignorant again and ignoring the real issue at hand.

We don't need a gun ban, we need better mental care.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jolly Ol' St.Tkok. said:


> That really doesn't even make sense.


My statement or the general logic.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> Rush being ignorant again and ignoring the real issue at hand.
> 
> We don't need a gun ban, we need better mental care.


So you didn't read anything i said then. 



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> Its not going to eliminate homicides, and fucked up people will still find a way to acquire the weapons they need however it will be harder for them to carry out their attacks *and combined with improvements in the mental health sector* then just maybe these people can get the help they need before they go on a rampage through a school.
> 
> Doing nothing about any of the factors involved is ridiculous.
> 
> *Guns aren't the sole reason for these crimes, *there are a number of factors involved. In order to fix the problem you have to start somewhere and seeing as your health care system is completely fucked then that + gun control isn't a bad place to start.





MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> Either you do something about gun control, or you fix your broken as fuck medical system and help those suffering from mental illness


So anyway, as i said (and i'll slow this down for you cat)

- There are a number of factors involved
- Mental health is obviously one of them
- Gun control or lack thereof is another
- Nothing is being done about either
- Start fixing one or more otherwise don't be surprised when the next guy does this type of thing


Doing absolutely nothing is the option that has been taken by the States after every single tragedy. Its beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> So you didn't read anything i said then.
> 
> So anyway, as i said (and i'll slow this down for you cat)
> 
> ...


I was talking about this, actually:



> Yeah lets all just stick our heads in the sand and hope that this doesn't happen again. Thats going to work right?
> 
> Doing nothing about any of the factors involved is ridiculous.


Was that not a response to me?

I mean, I could certainly slow things down for YOU.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Meh speech by Obama.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> Okay, you can bring up all the gun crime in Australia you want from this year. Take our national average of 30 deaths per year from handguns and wait oh what, did you just pretty much make up our entire national average for gun related homicide in ONE incident? Yeah you did


You can roll your eyes all you want, but the simple fact that your sheer ignorance of the situation at hand is blinding you from making a logical conclusion is worthy of note. The simple fact of the matter is that there are 80,000,000-plus gun owners who abide by the gun laws. 80,000,000-plus that don't go out and kill people; that don't get a rifle for the sole intent of walking into a movie theater or a school or a mosque and reliving a scene from "Rambo". The availability of guns has nothing to do with the crimes being committed, because there were 310,000,000-plus weapons that didn't kill anyone yesterday. 

I fully support mental health reform. I'm all for stricter laws being enforced in order for someone to acquire a gun. Laws being: mandatory weapons qualification prior to full purchase, cleaning instructions, and everything that will delay the purchase of the weapon, in turn allowing legal weapons dealers time to analyze the prospective purchasers proficiency with the weapon, how they respond to success or failure, in turn allowing more time for deeper background checks and mental eval. I'm also going to continue to bring gun crime up in Australia as I please, but I don't even feel the need to any further. What happens in Australia is just what's going to happen here: citizens will be unarmed, and criminals will have ample opportunity to take advantage of children, elderly, disabled, etc. by stabbing them in their faces with screwdrivers or busting in their homes with illegal firearms.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Glass Shatters said:


> You can roll your eyes all you want, but the simple fact that your sheer ignorance of the situation at hand is blinding you from making a logical conclusion is worthy of note. The simple fact of the matter is that there are 80,000,000-plus gun owners who abide by the gun laws. 80,000,000-plus that don't go out and kill people; that don't get a rifle for the sole intent of walking into a movie theater or a school or a mosque and reliving a scene from "Rambo". The availability of guns has nothing to do with the crimes being committed, because there were 310,000,000-plus weapons that didn't kill anyone yesterday.
> 
> I fully support mental health reform. I'm all for stricter laws being enforced in order for someone to acquire a gun. Laws being: mandatory weapons qualification prior to full purchase, cleaning instructions, and everything that will delay the purchase of the weapon, in turn allowing legal weapons dealers time to analyze the prospective purchasers proficiency with the weapon, how they respond to success or failure, in turn allowing more time for deeper background checks and mental eval. I'm also going to continue to bring gun crime up in Australia as I please, but I don't even feel the need to any further. What happens in Australia is just what's going to happen here: citizens will be unarmed, and criminals will have ample opportunity to take advantage of children, elderly, disabled, etc. by stabbing them in their faces with screwdrivers or busting in their homes with illegal firearms.


I'm blind? I'm beginning to think you cannot read. I don't think there should be a total ban on guns. I AGREE with you about the gun laws. Thats is exactly what i mean by gun control. Hence the word CONTROL over REMOVAL. You're so determined to think i'm saying take all the guns away when that simply isn't the case. 

Yeah those 30 people who get killed here by guns is alarming, our minute violent crime rate is so alarming :kobe oh wait it isn't. You guys have more people getting killed than us by a long long way (and thats adjusting for population difference obviously, you will always have a higher gross number). Citizens are unarmed, and we have fuck all home invasions. Picking up a few examples in the news is amusing. You guys have had numerous school shootings in the past year alone, let alone incidents like Aurora + every day violent crimes. 



How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> I was talking about this, actually:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that was a response to you. In that respone i never mentioned gun control. As you can see the quote was exactly



> Doing nothing about any of the factors involved is ridiculous.


So please tell me how exactly is that being ignorant of any issue and how is that saying you need a gun ban over mental health care?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> I'm blind? I'm beginning to think you cannot read. I don't think there should be a total ban on guns. I AGREE with you about the gun laws. Thats is exactly what i mean by gun control. Hence the word CONTROL over REMOVAL. You're so determined to think i'm saying take all the guns away when that simply isn't the case.
> 
> Yeah those 30 people who get killed here by guns is alarming, our minute violent crime rate is so alarming :kobe oh wait it isn't. You guys have more people getting killed than us by a long long way (and thats adjusting for population difference obviously, you will always have a higher gross number). Citizens are unarmed, and we have fuck all home invasions. Picking up a few examples in the news is amusing. You guys have had numerous school shootings in the past year alone, let alone incidents like Aurora + every day violent crimes.


No, after much thought on it and swaying back and forth, I'm against gun control. My proposals are the delaying of purchases and nothing more. I'm not agreeing with you at all. How could you enforce said control? What laws could you muster up that would make it more difficult to get guns? There is already the Lautenberg Amendment. Can't have any felony convictions. Can't be dishonorably discharged from military service. The only thing that you could possibly come up with is mental health reform - and I'm all for it. What could you possibly add to what is ALREADY IN PLACE with the exception of a psych eval? But would making someone see a psychiatrist against their will truly be lawful when it's written into law that the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed? Do you not think someone would slip under the cracks? You going to up the ante with lie detector tests prior to purchasing weapons? Please, entertain me, oh enlightened one.

Also, statistically, how could you even say that there should be gun control when there are 80,000,000+ law abiding owners and less than 1% of gun owners, both legal and illegal, kill someone with them? What's next, knife control? DUI control? Roller coaster getting stuck control? A single mom can't have a firearm because her son is autistic - control?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I don't have the solution to the problem, but yeah you guys keep buying all your weapons as easy as you like. Don't expect me to be shocked when another 20 children die. Thats just the American way right? The right to bear arms is magical :kobe


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

You wanna shoot some deer? Fine.. Use Rifles.. Why on earth are fully automatic fire arms even legal?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> I don't have the solution to the problem, but yeah you guys keep buying all your weapons as easy as you like. *Don't expect me to be shocked when another 20 children die.* Thats just the American way right? The right to bear arms is magical :kobe


Why are you referencing this situation at all? He stole the guns from his mother and killed her with them. This was not a straw purchase. She legally purchased the guns because it was her right to do so. She liked to shoot. She wanted to protect herself and refused to be a victim to an outside invader. Unfortunately, and may God rest her soul, the invader was from inside, and you simply cannot formulate a law to where she would not have gotten weapons, and her son would not have gotten them. This falls in line with the last hypothetical "-control".



> A single mom can't have a firearm because her son is autistic - control?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

There is no point in guns in an everyday household for an everyday person and making them as easily accessible as they are is just ridiculous it's as simple as that. It seems like Americans have almost become accustomed to things like this happening, the fact there is 80 million people just casually owning guns legally is just worrying and it's no surprise that tragic things like this happen just because of some bullshit amendment.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

#Mark said:


> You wanna shoot some deer? Fine.. Use Rifles.. Why on earth are fully automatic fire arms even legal?


Oh my God. Leave the thread.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

If someone starts firing like this in public and you pull out a concealed fire arm and kill them, are you charged with anything?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Striker said:


> If someone starts firing like this in public and you pull out a concealed fire arm and kill them, are you charged with anything?


No, CWP's are encouraged, but in England if you shoot an invader inside your own home, you are subject to jail time. You are supposed to let them take your shit, don't you know that?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> Oh my God. Leave the thread.


Since you're obviously a gun enthusiast can you please explain that to me.. I can somewhat understand the legality of rifles and hand guns but why do people feel the need to have a fully automatic fire arm?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Striker said:


> If someone starts firing like this in public and you pull out a concealed fire arm and kill them, are you charged with anything?


It'd fall under self defense i beleive. I think the only way you'd get charged is if they were incompacitated through some other means then you shot them.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Since you're obviously a gun enthusiast can you please explain that to me.. I can somewhat understand the legality of rifles and hand guns but why do people feel the need to have a fully automatic fire arm?


Fully automatic firearms are completely illegal everywhere I think, the gun that was used in the shooting was a semi automatic assault rifle.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Glass Shatters said:


> Why are you referencing this situation at all? He stole the guns from his mother and killed her with them. This was not a straw purchase. She legally purchased the guns because it was her right to do so. She liked to shoot. She wanted to protect herself and refused to be a victim to an outside invader. Unfortunately, and may God rest her soul, the invader was from inside, and you simply cannot formulate a law to where she would not have gotten weapons, and her son would not have gotten them. This falls in line with the last hypothetical "-control".


you want me to reference aurora? or any of the mulitple school, workplace or spree killer over the past few years? Or do you want me to be vague about the victims? okay here we go, Don't expect me to be surprised the next time someone goes on a murderous rampage and kills multiple Americans of any age or race with guns that may have been stolen, purchased legally, purchesed illegally with many many rounds of ammunition that are available everywhere because i won't be. Happy now?

Gun control will not stop every psycho from getting their hands on weapons. No one is saying that it will. Don't try and strawman here. These things will happen but yeah you go ahead and do nothing about it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

AlexHoHoHumph said:


> Fully automatic firearms are completely illegal everywhere I think, the gun that was used in the shooting was a semi automatic assualt rifle.


I think the automatic weopons ban expired a few years ago, but i'm not sure if Obama renewed it.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> you want me to reference aurora? or any of the mulitple school, workplace or spree killer over the past few years? Or do you want me to be vague about the victims? okay here we go, Don't expect me to be surprised the next time someone goes on a murderous rampage and kills multiple Americans of any age or race with guns that may have been stolen, purchased legally, purchesed illegally with many many rounds of ammunition that are available everywhere because i won't be. Happy now?
> 
> Gun control will not stop every psycho from getting their hands on weapons. No one is saying that it will. Don't try and strawman here. These things will happen but yeah you go ahead and do nothing about it.


This is my point exactly. You are rambling on about how there needs to be gun control short of banning weapons, but that is the only way that citizens - both law abiding and psychopaths - will not get them! You have nothing to offer in the way of your "gun control" theories outside of the fact that there apparently needs to be one, although you fail to understand not just anyone can walk into a FFL and purchase a firearm. James Holmes purchased the weapons legally. There is nothing that can be done about that short of TOTAL BANISHMENT of firearms, AND THAT'S NOT HAPPENING.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

AlexHoHoHumph said:


> Fully automatic firearms are completely illegal everywhere I think, the gun that was used in the shooting was a semi automatic assault rifle.


Shit, I look like an idiot.. Just did some research, they are legal in the US but are a bit harder to purchase.. Semi automatic weapons still seem unnecessary imo.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Shit, I look like an idiot.. Just did some research, they are legal in the US but are a bit harder to purchase.. Semi automatic weapons are still seem unnecessary imo.


No, they're not. They're no different from purchasing a regular firearm, you just pay a tax on the weapon once it's altered and you have to have it registered with law enforcement if you acquired it legally.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Glass Shatters said:


> This is my point exactly. You are rambling on about how there needs to be gun control short of banning weapons, but that is the only way that citizens - both law abiding and psychopaths - will not get them! You have nothing to offer in the way of your "gun control" theories outside of the fact that there apparently needs to be one, although you fail to understand not just anyone can walk into a FFL and purchase a firearm. James Holmes purchased the weapons legally. There is nothing that can be done about that short of TOTAL BANISHMENT of firearms, AND THAT'S NOT HAPPENING.


No, i don't want to ban all guns. Most handguns are fine if you absolutely feel the need to protect your civil liberties or for self defense or however you want to justify it. I think that semi automatic rifles and the like should be banned. There is absolutely no reason why a private citizen needs to own what is essentially a military weapon. 

I also don't think one goes without the other re mental health. You need to do something regarding the entire issue. I'm not putting this entirely on guns, that would be naive.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> No, i don't want to ban all guns. Most handguns are fine if you absolutely feel the need to protect your civil liberties or for self defense or however you want to justify it. I think that semi automatic rifles and the like should be banned. There is absolutely no reason why a private citizen needs to own what is essentially a military weapon.
> 
> I also don't think one goes without the other re mental health. You need to do something regarding the entire issue. I'm not putting this entirely on guns, that would be naive.


So, you just think semi-automatic rifles need to be banned? You don't think that a semi-automatic handgun or two loaded with Hornady Critical Defense hollow points could inflict the same amount of damage? They have high capacity pistol magazines, ban those too? What's next? No hollow points? Clay bullets?

Edit: Even 6 shot revolvers with hollow points can cause more damage than an untrained person with an "assault rifle" if someone is proficient with them. Look up "speed loaders".


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Why does a civilian need a semi-automatic? When does he/she need to shoot dozens of bullets within seconds?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Myers said:


> Why does a civilian need a semi-automatic? When does he/she need to shoot dozens of bullets within seconds?


To fight off the Illuminati.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

haha yeah I forgot about them


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Myers said:


> Why does a civilian need a semi-automatic? When does he/she need to shoot dozens of bullets within seconds?


The same reasons, but for different purposes, criminals acquire fully automatic AK47's and AR15's.

Situations like this.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Glass Shatters said:


> So, you just think semi-automatic rifles need to be banned? You don't think that a semi-automatic handgun or two loaded with Hornady Critical Defense hollow points could inflict the same amount of damage? They have high capacity pistol magazines, ban those too? What's next? No hollow points? Clay bullets?
> 
> Edit: Even 6 shot revolvers with hollow points can cause more damage than an untrained person with an "assault rifle" if someone is proficient with them. Look up "speed loaders".


As i said, most handguns are fine and 'semi automatic rifles and the like' being a general point against the semi automatics that i have little knowledge on. 

What on earth do you need hollow points for in a handgun? I can see the argument for them to hunt but cmon, you need hollow points for self defense? really? 

What the fuck is the point of comparing a trained shooter with a 6 shot revolver and hollow points against an untrained shooter with a rifle? Its a useless comparison. How about a trained shooter with a revolver vs a trainer shooter with an assault rifle, think that the revolver does more damage in this case? Because thats how you should compare it :hmm:


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> As i said, most handguns are fine and 'semi automatic rifles and the like' being a general point against the semi automatics that i *have little knowledge on*.


Gee, I couldn't tell. Honest to God.



> What on earth do you need hollow points for in a handgun? I can see the argument for them to hunt but cmon, you need hollow points for self defense? really?


The same reasons criminals have them.



> What the fuck is the point of comparing a trained shooter with a 6 shot revolver and hollow points against an untrained shooter with a rifle?


Over your head. How are you going to be against the banning of a certain type of rifle although it is not nearly as proficient in the hands of an untrained person compared to someone trained with a handgun? How is it that only the rifle needs to be banned, as if it is the rifle doing the work and not the person behind it? That makes zero sense, just so you know. Damage inflicted is damage inflicted. A person trained and proficient with a handgun can do just as much physical damage with that handgun in close quarters compared to someone with a rifle. And they have 30 round pistol clips, just so you know. But again, you don't know, because you have little knowledge on it, right?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

This should just be simple math, 64 percent of homicides last year were by handguns. I can't tell you how many times a handgun protected a family last year, but I know about 9000 people were killed by guns homicidally.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

You're just coming across as a giant arse now GS.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

AlexHoHoHumph said:


> You're just coming across as a giant arse now GS.


If being an ass means pointing out continued flawed logic in someone who admittedly doesn't know jack shit about firearms yet continues to argue as if he has a clue about them, then I'm a straight up asshole. Ain't even mad.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah sorry that i'm not a gun nut like yourself. At least i can sleep safe knowing that i'm not at risk of getting murdered by a moron with a gun. You guys rock America, crime rates higher than most western nations and a broken health and political system living in constant danger from all the middle eastern countries you pissed off. best nation on earth right? 

A trained person will do more damage than any untrained person. No matter what, if you have a psycho who is training with guns then they will do damage. That same trained killer will do damage with a handgun, he will do far far more with an assault rifle. 

Comparing the amount of damage a trained person will do with a handgun compared to an untrained person with an assault rifle is beyond retarded. The fact that you can't see that is hilarious. Gun control is about minimising the damage, its not going to eliminate it. So a trained killer with an assault rifle can kill a lot more people than a trained killer with most handguns. You can be comparing trained vs untrained, or assault rifle vs handgun but you can't compare across 2 changing variables. You're comparing apples and oranges, you little genius.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> Yeah sorry that i'm not a gun nut like yourself. At least i can sleep safe knowing that i'm not at risk of getting murdered by a moron with a gun.


That you have less chance of being murdered by a moron with a gun, right? Didn't I link you to an .au news website earlier about home invaders shooting and killing someone in his OWN HOME? Surely you're not so naive as to think that that is the only gun possessed illegally by citizens? Although I have my doubts.



> A trained person will do more damage than any untrained person. No matter what, if you have a psycho who is training with guns then they will do damage. That same trained killer will do damage with a handgun, he will do far far more with an assault rifle.
> 
> Comparing the amount of damage a trained person will do with a handgun compared to an untrained person with an assault rifle is beyond retarded. The fact that you can't see that is hilarious. Gun control is about minimising the damage, its not going to eliminate it. So a trained killer with an assault rifle can kill a lot more people than a trained killer with most handguns.


You are flat out missing the point. You admittedly don't know jack shit about firearms, yet continue to argue like you do. When confronted about the situation, you write it off to "not being a gun nut", like it gives you some type of credibility. It gives you none. 

A rifle is not doing damage. The person behind the rifle is doing the damage. A person proficient with a Glock 26 (Baby Glock, because I know that you don't know), and a 30 round clip is going to wreak hell in closed quarters. Again, I know that you don't know this, because you admittedly haven't a clue. A person firing wildly around with a semi automatic rifle is going to do less damage. My point is banning a certain type of firearm isn't going to make things any better or worse because individuals have better proficiencies at certain things. If you put Larry Vickers in a room with a Baby Glock (which you have no problem with) and you put Adam Lanza in a room with a rifle (which you want banned), Lanza is losing. That makes no sense that you want a certain type of firearm banned as though that firearm is the be all end all or gives some type of advantage in close quarters to the person behind it.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Rush is jealous that the US is the GOAT.




Unrelated note, stories like this is exactly why i don't fuck with people and try to be nice. You never know what is wrong with someone.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Glass Shatters said:


> That you have less chance of being murdered by a moron with a gun, right? Didn't I link you to an .au news website earlier about home invaders shooting and killing someone in his OWN HOME? Surely you're not so naive as to think that that is the only gun possessed illegally by citizens? Although I have my doubts.


You seriously think that i'm as much risk as you of being murdered? With or without a gun? You're out of your mind lad. 



> You are flat out missing the point. You admittedly don't know jack shit about firearms, yet continue to argue like you do. When confronted about the situation, you write it off to "not being a gun nut", like it gives you some type of credibility. It gives you none.
> 
> A rifle is not doing damage. The person behind the rifle is doing the damage. A person proficient with a Glock 26 (Baby Glock, because I know that you don't know), and a 30 round clip is going to wreak hell in closed quarters. Again, I know that you don't know this, because you admittedly haven't a clue. A person firing wildly around with a semi automatic rifle is going to do less damage. My point is banning a certain type of firearm isn't going to make things any better or worse because individuals have better proficiencies at certain things. If you put Larry Vickers in a room with a Baby Glock (which you have no problem with) and you put Adam Lanza in a room with a rifle (which you want banned), Lanza is losing. That makes no sense that you want a certain type of firearm banned as though that firearm is the be all end all or gives some type of advantage in close quarters to the person behind it.


No, you're the one completely missing the point. All of your comparisons are ridiculous. Do you understand anything about scientific method? You have a few variables in this situation, trained vs untrained, rifle vs handgun. You can compare trained-rifle vs untrained-rifle, trained-handgun vs untrained-handgun trained-rifle with trained-handgun but you cannot compare untrained rifle vs trained hangun. You can't make any sort of proper comparison when you're changing both variables. 

Larry Vickers, as in the Delta force soldier? Give him a knife and give Lanza a rifle and Lanza is still going to get killed.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> You seriously think that i'm as much risk as you of being murdered? With or without a gun? You're out of your mind lad.


No, that's kind of why I said, "LESS OF A CHANCE...".



> You have a few variables in this situation, trained vs untrained, rifle vs handgun. You can compare trained-rifle vs untrained-rifle, trained-handgun vs untrained-handgun trained-rifle with trained-handgun but you cannot compare untrained rifle vs trained hangun. You can't make any sort of proper comparison when you're changing both variables.


Yes, you can, when you are for banning a certain type of firearm at all costs like you are, yet support one that can be just as lethal. The only advantage a rifle gives you indoors over a pistol is possible wall penetration. If you take someone with a pistol and a 30 round clip with dead accuracy, how does it make him any less lethal than someone proficient with an AR15? It doesn't. But, you want AR15's banned, not handguns. There is a reason why elite combat soldiers carry sidearms.



> Larry Vickers, as in the Delta force soldier? Give him a knife and give Lanza a rifle and Lanza is still going to get killed.


My point exactly.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No you can't. A trained shooter will kill more people with an assault rifle than a handgun in general. Doesn't have to be close quarters, just in general. An untrained shooter will kill more people with an assault rifle than a handgun in general. Bans on these types of weapons will help limit the amount of damage a shooter can do, this backed up by work done in health care, on mental health will help to reduce the amount of massacres and the amount of damage caused by each such event. Gun control alone won't do a thing, thats not what i'm arguing for. Its about limiting the amount of damage that can be caused.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> No you can't. A trained shooter will kill more people with an assault rifle than a handgun in general. Doesn't have to be close quarters, just in general. An untrained shooter will kill more people with an assault rifle than a handgun in general. Bans on these types of weapons will help limit the amount of damage a shooter can do, this backed up by work done in health care, on mental health will help to reduce the amount of massacres and the amount of damage caused by each such event. Gun control alone won't do a thing, thats not what i'm arguing for. Its about limiting the amount of damage that can be caused.


I have vast firearm experience and disagree completely. There are pistols that can reach out and touch someone at long range outdoors. An M4/M16 variant must be grouped and zeroed to the shooter, you simply cannot pick up an AR15 and shoot it like Call of Duty. For admittedly not knowing shit, you sure act like you have a clue.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Depends on how accurate you consider the average untrained psycho needs to be when going on a shooting spree. Zeroing and grouping (if its what i think it is) is important if you're a 'proper' shooter but if you just want to cause mayhem then you don't really need to have a good grouping or your sight zeroed. Spray a bunch of ammo around, most will miss but you'll hit some people, some will be injured and you'll get your name in the news. Thats the dream :hmm:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why ban "certain types" of guns when you should ban all of them?


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Gun Obsessed mother kept taking the kid to the gun range after her husband divorce her. She wanted protection but got no protection from her own son. People with a mental illness shouldn't be carrying/touching a gun. Simple as that... Put that into gun laws..


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HoHoHovolution said:


> Why ban "certain types" of guns when you should ban all of them?


Hasn't he made that clear to you? Because the M4 variant holds special powers of doing more damage in trained hands by virtue of it simply looking more bad ass than a high powered semi automatic pistol with the same amount of ammunition. He doesn't have any experience with it, he just knows it, because, well, he knows it and he's right. 

The AR15 is nothing more than a semi automatic rifle with military furniture. It holds absolutely no specific advantages with the exception of distance, although there are pistols in the hands of some people more deadly. He makes no specific mention of actually having experience with any type of weapon, admittedly doesn't know jack shit, but argues like he does. 

I think he's confused that i'm attacking him on the gun rights thing, when I'm simply trying to convey that you can't be for banning "semi-automatic" rifles and be content with "semi-automatic" handguns. It's a total hypocrisy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm not content with semi automatic handguns :kobe


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

While we are at, let's ban cigarettes, alcohol, cars, and Bars/Pubs. Since the leading causes of death in America is seriously aided by all the above things mentioned. Are we going to shut down hospitals as well since so many people die in them due to simple errors? Connecticut has some of the most harsh gun laws in America today. When people want to do something, they will do it. When you restrict them, they come up with something better, and more than likely more damaging results. Friday was awful, but that doesn't mean should ban guns. What happened last Friday was something that may have never been avoidable.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ziggler Claus said:


> fucking religious cunts...look at this shit


My hatred towards christianity has risen to levels beyond words.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Gandhi said:


> My hatred towards christianity has risen to levels beyond words.


That dude needs to get his ass kicked, and kicked hard. There are probably Christians who find his words offensive, like the parents of the deceased children. That guy is just a dick, and hopefully this goes viral, and makes national news just so he can be humiliated. I have lost all hope in humanity.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Max Mouse said:


> Gun Obsessed mother kept taking the kid to the gun range after her husband divorce her. She wanted protection but got no protection from her own son. People with a mental illness shouldn't be carrying/touching a gun. Simple as that... Put that into gun laws..


They do background checks now, but it is only for criminal past I believe. If they added mental conditions, it might be a step in the right direction. However, aren't there laws protecting people's mental health conditions from being released (at least before the fact)?

Also who would then still be eligible? Everyone seems to have some sort of mental condition if you think about it. Anger issues, bipolar, autism, depression, anxiety, suicidal, OCD, PTSD, schizos, psychos, etc. 

Some are obvious for restriction (clinical psychopaths) but where do you draw the line for eligibility? That would be the subject of debate.

Also, some people with mental illness may never seek treatment, therefore going undiagnosed and under the radar should mental health restrictions enter the picture. It wouldn't stop the problem completely.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> I'm not content with semi automatic handguns :kobe


Alright, let's follow this train of thought. 



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> ...and like someone said earlier *the guns they should ban are assault weapons* and the like which serve no purpose from a hunting, or self defense perspective.





MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> *Most handguns are fine if you absolutely feel the need to protect your civil liberties or for self defense or however you want to justify it. I think that semi automatic rifles and the like should be banned.*


At this point, please take note that I introduce semi-automatic handguns into the fold, as well as 6 shot revolvers.



Glass Shatters said:


> So, you just think semi-automatic rifles need to be banned? You don't think that a semi-automatic handgun or two loaded with Hornady Critical Defense hollow points could inflict the same amount of damage? They have high capacity pistol magazines, ban those too? What's next? No hollow points? Clay bullets?
> 
> Edit: Even 6 shot revolvers with hollow points can cause more damage than an untrained person with an "assault rifle" if someone is proficient with them. Look up "speed loaders".


You reiterate your point, quoting my above post with



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> *As i said, most handguns are fine and 'semi automatic rifles and the like' being a general point against the semi automatics* that i have little knowledge on.


Giving your approval of "most handguns", all the while singling out semi automatic rifles and the like as your vitriol towards semi automatic weapons* after I specifically ask you* about semi autoamtic handguns. You reiterate that you're not against banning semi automatic handguns, but semi automatic rifles. If you were against them all along, why not give them a single mention? Instead, you once again state that "most handguns are fine", offering no variable towards semi automatics, revolvers, 1 shot pistols, etc. You did for rifles, though.

For emphasis



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> *As i said, most handguns are fine and 'semi automatic rifles and the like' being a general point against the semi automatics*





> that i have little knowledge on.


:favre4



MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> I'm not content with semi automatic handguns :kobe


:StephenA2


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Most of the crazy people committing these mass shootings don't have an extensive knowledge of guns and don't have a military background. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Since when does most handguns = ALL handguns? Only when you're an American gun enthusiast :bron4

If you want to bring up contradictions you went from the opinion that there should be gun control to the opinion there should be no gun control in the space of a few hours unk2


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> Since when does most handguns = ALL handguns? Only when you're an American gun enthusiast :bron4
> 
> If you want to bring up contradictions you went from the opinion that there should be gun control to the opinion there should be no gun control in the space of a few hours unk2


You are truly clueless. I should have left you alone when you admitted that you simply didn't know what the fuck you were talking about. Why you continue to argue about something you know nothing about is beyond me. Is your e-repuation a little bit hurt that you were called out for your bullshit by someone who knew what they were talking about? So much so that you feel the need to keep on responding with more bullshit?

I went from gun control to no gun control after I realized the fact that the measures currently in place prevent people that shouldn't have them from getting them legally. What measure of "gun control" would have stopped James Holmes from getting a weapon outside of flat out banning them? No criminal history, etc. He would have gotten that weapon. And if he wouldn't have gotten a "assault weapon", he could've walked in guns a blazing with a pistol in each hand. Two shots at a time. That's not contradictory, that's looking at the facts, pondering them, and making an informed change of opinion. Unfortunately for you, you are informed about nothing.

And stop grasping at straws. I specifically asked you about semi automatic handguns and you didn't say you had a problem with them. How you go from being content with them to not being content with them is just a blatant portrait of you going in circles.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao the level of hypocrisy in your posts is hilarious. There is literally no point in this seeing as you're incapable of reading anything anyone else posts seeing as i never said gun control would have stopped this. Or stopped Aurora. Or stopped any of the mass shootings. The only thing that is certain is that doing nothing doesn't stop anything. Keep on though bro, i'm sure it won't be long until you're personally affected by a tragedy such as this. Better be carrying all your guns with you because thats the only way to stop it amirite


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> :lmao the level of hypocrisy in your posts is hilarious. There is literally no point in this seeing as you're incapable of reading anything anyone else posts seeing as i never said gun control would have stopped this. Or stopped Aurora. Or stopped any of the mass shootings. The only thing that is certain is that doing nothing doesn't stop anything. Keep on though bro, i'm sure it won't be long until you're personally affected by a tragedy such as this. Better be carrying all your guns with you because thats the only way to stop it amirite


Honestly, from reading his stuff it just seems like he doesn't want guns banned because he likes guns, truthfully.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MILA KUNIS' CHRISTMAS EYES said:


> have little knowledge on.


That sums up your contributions to this thread. 

You admittedly have little knowledge on semi automatic's, yet have about 10 posts on the subject matter.

:lmao


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

For those who think having guns doesn't help watch these videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwrgvqlc8DA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwrgvqlc8DA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1yVlxdoC_A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZKVQVXLVSM

When you live in a society with 300 million, and guns you have crime. People have the right to defend themselves. More guns laws won't keep assholes from committing foolish acts of random violence with them. Granted we don't a society of shootouts, but criminals know folks arm themselves here, and that itself is a deterrent. Taking guns from people won't solve any real issues. Man will commit acts of violence despite a law.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ziggler Claus said:


> fucking religious cunts...look at this shit


Now we've got the Westboro Baptist Church making plans to protest at the school.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

There is also this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=tiiQQP4-Ijw

I forgot about this one as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp5gAY6aIjA


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Now we've got the Westboro Baptist Church making plans to protest at the school.


Its times like these I hate the idea of free speech....Just fuck....


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

truk83 said:


> While we are at, let's ban cigarettes, alcohol, cars, and Bars/Pubs. Since the leading causes of death in America is seriously aided by all the above things mentioned. Are we going to shut down hospitals as well since so many people die in them due to simple errors? Connecticut has some of the most harsh gun laws in America today. When people want to do something, they will do it. When you restrict them, they come up with something better, and more than likely more damaging results. Friday was awful, but that doesn't mean should ban guns. What happened last Friday was something that may have never been avoidable.


Yeah, just think of all the unavoidable school shootings that the UK has had since 1997.


I find it hilarious when people say that guns aren't the problem, people are. Because places that have bans/strict restrictions on guns don't have anywhere near the % of gun injuries/fatalities that the US has, so what you're actually saying is that guns aren't the problem... Americans are.


For the record, that's not something I agree with. Personally I think that if guns were banned then gun crime would fall to a level relative to that of the UK etc.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed. You no longer have a militia ergo you do not have the right to bear arms, well you do because of Supreme Court decsions but stop mouthing off by saying not having guns in unconstitutional.

Banning guns won't stop a problem but it'd hurt it. As if a loner like Lanza'd know the first thhings about obtaining guns illegally.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Swark said:


> A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed. You no longer have a militia ergo you do not have the right to bear arms, well you do because of Supreme Court decsions but stop mouthing off by saying not having guns in unconstitutional.
> 
> Banning guns won't stop a problem but it'd hurt it. As if a loner like Lanza'd know the first thhings about obtaining guns illegally.


If guns are banned there WILL be a civil war.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone see the "Sandy Hook" reference in TDKR yet? It's written to the far left, on the map, next to the walkie-talkie.

http://www.imgbox.de/users/Deckard666/Sonstiges/The_Dark_Knight_Rises___Sandy_Hook_1.jpg










I didn't believe it, figured someone used Photoshop to stick it in there...but I saw it with my own two eyes (since I have the movie on my computer), took a screenshot of it myself:

http://i46.tinypic.com/293k3g2.jpg

This isn't me saying it was all a conspiracy by our government, by the way...I don't have an opinion on any of that. Maybe Lanza and others planned a sequence of events based on the movie? I suppose you could take this in many different directions.

*EDIT: I left two images as links instead, since they are huge screenshots. Sorry guys.*


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

MovedManc said:


> Yeah, just think of all the unavoidable school shootings that the UK has had since 1997.
> 
> 
> I find it hilarious when people say that guns aren't the problem, people are. Because places that have bans/strict restrictions on guns don't have anywhere near the % of gun injuries/fatalities that the US has, so what you're actually saying is that guns aren't the problem... Americans are.
> ...


this has been the point made about tighter gun control all along and it isn't disputable but we still get dumb Americans whining about their fucking amendments and rights to have guns.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

2nd amendment is more to do with arms within a well regulated militia to protect the people from the state than every tom dick and harry having access to an assault rifle


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Swark said:


> A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed. You no longer have a militia ergo you do not have the right to bear arms, well you do because of Supreme Court decsions but stop mouthing off by saying not having guns in unconstitutional.
> 
> Banning guns won't stop a problem but it'd hurt it. As if a loner like Lanza'd know the first thhings about obtaining guns illegally.



mi·li·tia
[mi-lish-uh] Show IPA
noun
1.
a body of citizens enrolled for military service, and called out periodically for drill but serving full time only in emergencies.
2.
a body of citizen soldiers as distinguished from professional soldiers.
3.
all able-bodied males considered by law eligible for military service.
*4.
a body of citizens organized in a paramilitary group and typically regarding themselves as defenders of individual rights against the presumed interference of the federal government.*



There are legitimate reasons to be fearful of a disarmed populace vs an armed governing body.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh yeh there is definitely fears, but not legitimate probably not, most countries in the world manage to survive the threat of federal government without most of the populous owning guns. I just don't understand how anyone doesn't think that the availability of guns was not a larger factor in Lanza committing the shootings.

That's very weak interpretation of the word militia, revolutionary militias against oppressive governments fair enough but normal citizens of a free nation, I don't think they've got much to fear.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh and there is no point depicting the UK as some gun free haven. We still have psychopathic loners, they just tend be a bit more indiscriminate.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Obama should of created gun laws the minute he got into power but yet he does nothing no wonder all these sickos are going about killiing innocent people


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Real Deal said:


> This isn't me saying it was all a conspiracy by our government, by the way...I don't have an opinion on any of that. Maybe Lanza and others planned a sequence of events based on the movie? I suppose you could take this in many different directions.


where does the Oregon Mall Shooting fall on this "sequence of events based on the movie"? People like to grasp at straws to make news stories inter-connect, when that's really not the case. These violent crimes are a byproduct of shitty gun culture and the overall glorification of violent criminals.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Swark said:


> Oh yeh there is definitely fears, but not legitimate probably not, most countries in the world manage to survive the threat of federal government without most of the populous owning guns. I just don't understand how anyone doesn't think that the availability of guns was not a larger factor in Lanza committing the shootings.
> 
> That's very weak interpretation of the word militia, revolutionary militias against oppressive governments fair enough but normal citizens of a free nation, I don't think they've got much to fear.


That's a dictionary definition of 'militia', not an interpretation.

Looking around at present, realistically, the populace probably doesn't have anything to worry about. However, hypothetically, a leader/leaders in the near future could enact a coup, or a 'madman' could make his way to office, or an outside invading force could attack, or a myriad other scenarios. 

An unarmed citizenry is left defenseless. Especially if the threat is military based.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

777DaysOfChristmas said:


> That's a dictionary definition of 'militia', not an interpretation.
> 
> Looking around at present, realistically, the populace probably doesn't have anything to worry about. However, hypothetically, a leader/leaders in the near future could enact a coup, or a 'madman' could make his way to office, or an outside invading force could attack, or a myriad other scenarios.
> 
> An unarmed citizenry is left defenseless. Especially if the threat is military based.


Seriously, you need to stop watching TV so much. I think the plots are getting to you.

Politicians might be arseholes at the best of times, but do you really think it's possible, in a first world country, for a madman (your word) to use the militia against its own people, or carry out a fucking coup?? Seriously, cut down on the Bruce Willis films
We're not talking about Africa, you're not living in shit, fearing for you lives. You live in a country that would fucking riot if they closed the Apple stores.

...and just in case you're going to hide behind the word "hypothetically"... If you're LITERALLY allowing people to be murdered because of HYPOTHETICALS then you're literally an idiot.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

The last time I checked in Switzerland every adult is issued a gun when they are 18, and then trained to know how to use it. They have the lowest gun crime rate in the world. Take a second to allow that to sink in, and then thank me later for enlightening you.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

MovedManc said:


> Seriously, you need to stop watching TV so much. I think the plots are getting to you.
> 
> Politicians might be arseholes at the best of times, but do you really think it's possible, in a first world country, for a madman (your word) to use the militia against its own people, or carry out a fucking coup?? Seriously, cut down on the Bruce Willis films
> We're not talking about Africa, you're not living in shit, fearing for you lives. You live in a country that would fucking riot if they closed the Apple stores.
> ...


For one thing, I'm not talking about mine own opinions. Second, stop being a douchebag, I'm just having a conversation here fuckwad. 

Thirdly, look no further than Germany leading up to WWII for an example of a 'madman' weaseling his way into a position of political power.

And lastly, that final sentence is very witty, I hope you give yourself a Christmas cookie and a pat on the back. I don't know why your attacking me for raising hypothetical questions. I'm just having a discussion on gun law, you don't know me, you don't know what country I live in, you don't know if I'm packing or not or why. Cuz if you did know these things, you wouldn't be jumping the conclusions you have based on my posts.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

truk83 said:


> The last time I checked in Switzerland every adult is issued a gun when they are 18, and then trained to know how to use it. They have the lowest gun crime rate in the world. Take a second to allow that to sink in, and then thank me later for enlightening you.


Well Switzerland doesn't really have gun violence problems, if they had drastic ones like America did they would probably adapt. I'm assuming you're suggesting that loose gun control isn't the problem and looking at a country like Switzerland to prove this point. But Switzerland are a somewhat different culture to America where they don't have gang problems, where they're not as highly populated (i think, idk not the point) and where they require men to undergo some type of military training. They don't start at 18 btw. But they're not comparable especially as one country has gun problems and one doesn't.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i have no clue, but i'm willing to bet they have better mental health institutions in Switzerland than they do here. feel free to prove me wrong. i don't care enough to do research and win an argument on a wrestling forum.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

they're brought up differently around guns, brought up w/different attitudes to guns. tbh Switzerland isn't at all like the US so b/c one policy works in one country, doesn't mean it works in another. I think that's a simple concept but w/e.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

indeed it's a simple concept. they have comparative politics classes based on this very thing brother jupiter.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Ziggler Claus said:


> where does the Oregon Mall Shooting fall on this "sequence of events based on the movie"? People like to grasp at straws to make news stories inter-connect, when that's really not the case. These violent crimes are a byproduct of shitty gun culture and the overall glorification of violent criminals.


It was a mere suggestion, nothing more...but with that said, not every shooting, post-movie, is going to be connected to it. There were two cops gunned down in Topeka, KS, just hours from me...seemed like a set-up, but that doesn't mean it's connected.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> indeed it's a simple concept. they have comparative politics classes based on this very thing brother jupiter.


wasn't digging at you btw young Scrilla of Mexico.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Not-Jupes said:


> they're brought up differently around guns, brought up w/different attitudes to guns. tbh Switzerland isn't at all like the US so b/c one policy works in one country, doesn't mean it works in another. I think that's a simple concept but w/e.


Exactly. Proves the point that more gun regulation in a country like England, or Australia may work for them, but not here in the States. Meaning that those who think America needs to adopt the same gun laws from other countries is a moot point, based on your logic. Right?


----------



## B.B Initials (Sep 1, 2012)

The Switzerland policy has nothing to do with the US policy...it's mainly because they don't have a standing army..http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_politics_in_Switzerland.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_politics


----------



## Mlemr (Dec 17, 2012)

Tragic, as with many of the things happening around the world like innocent war deaths, starvation, etc.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

B.B Initials said:


> The Switzerland policy has nothing to do with the US policy...it's mainly because they don't have a standing army..http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_politics_in_Switzerland.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_politics


Regardless of whether, or not they have a standing it's worth mentioning. Obviously, it has nothing to do with US policy. Bottom line is they have the lowest Gun Crime rate in the world. I don't need a wiki to tell me anything. Thanks.


----------



## B.B Initials (Sep 1, 2012)

Switzerland has a lot of differences, they mainly have a people's milicia ready to step in as they don't have a standing army they also have different permits or records, ammunitions are restricted not allowed not to transport a gun with ammunitions in magazine, automatic firearms are forbidden. They don't worship guns, it's there they have it but it's a totally different culture.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

truk83 said:


> Exactly. Proves the point that more gun regulation in a country like England, or Australia may work for them, but not here in the States. Meaning that those who think America needs to adopt the same gun laws from other countries is a moot point, based on your logic. Right?


no it needs gun regulations or change bama b/c what it has atm doesn't work. I'd argue Britain is a lot similar to America than Switzerland though btw, wouldn't know about Australia.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

People, and guns in the United States isn't that big of a problem. These cases are rare. Guns are nowhere near the leading causes of death in the United States. Should we ban sweets, or fatty foods as well? We are the fattest nation in the world, and being fat has all sorts of health issues ranging from heart disease, various cancers, and diabetes. Cars, and alcohol are "one of" the leading causes of death of young adults between the ages of 16-30 other than suicide. Suicide can be done with a gun, and also pills. You act as if half the people could be saved from that shooting, then it wouldn't have been that bad. Numbers of fatalities means nothing to those that lost a loved one. I will agree that had he not had his semi-automatic assault weapon less people could have died. However, that still doesn't deny the fact that he broke in to an Elementary school, and murdered innocent people. Those handguns he had are more than capable of killing when fired as well. Regulating guns even more won't help.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

truk83 said:


> People, and guns in the United States isn't that big of a problem


ARE YOU BLIND OR JUST DELUSIONAL, SERIOUSLY?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

AlexHoHoHumph said:


> ARE YOU BLIND OR JUST DELUSIONAL, SERIOUSLY?


No you moron. You live in another country dick. Crime is down nearly %40 in our country. This includes violent crimes. More people die by accident every year. Go read a book you delusional bastard. What are you some British Soccer mom?


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

truk83 said:


> People, and guns in the United States isn't that big of a problem. These cases are rare. *Guns are nowhere near the leading causes of death in the United States. Should we ban sweets, or fatty foods as well?* We are the fattest nation in the world, and being fat has all sorts of health issues ranging from heart disease, various cancers, and diabetes. Cars, and alcohol are "one of" the leading causes of death of young adults between the ages of 16-30 other than suicide. Suicide can be done with a gun, and also pills. You act as if half the people could be saved from that shooting, then it wouldn't have been that bad. Numbers of fatalities means nothing to those that lost a loved one. I will agree that had he not had his semi-automatic assault weapon less people could have died. However, that still doesn't deny the fact that he broke in to an Elementary school, and murdered innocent people. Those handguns he had are more than capable of killing when fired as well. Regulating guns even more won't help.


stopped reading here tbh. comparing bad foods to gun violence. not going to get sucked in. Regulating doesn't mean banning. obviously gun violence is a problem and something that can be lowered but if children and civilians being killed needlessly is worth loose gun regulations then i must be insane.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

limiting access to guns isnt the main fucking problem here. (and im pretty vocal about my opposition to the "right to bear arms")

Media needs to start collectively blacking out any details about the shooter. Watch violent crimes dry the fuck up when these crazy bastards realize they wont be made a celebrity.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Not-Jupes said:


> stopped reading here tbh. comparing bad foods to gun violence. not going to get sucked in. Regulating doesn't mean banning. obviously gun violence is a problem and something that can be lowered but if children and civilians being killed needlessly is worth loose gun regulations then i must be insane.


Connecticut is one of the most regulated gun controlled states in America. School shootings are awful, but rare. You can fool yourself, and think otherwise, but you are wrong. We don't need to make more regulations on guns just because some asshole decided to ruin so many innocent lives. Our members of Congress need to address more important issues, and not waste their time on figuring out how to prevent school shootings. We don't live in a perfect world. Certain things just aren't preventable no matter how awful they may be. Regulations don't save people they restrict them.

I made the comparison for real reasons. Obviously these reasons are to much for your brain to fathom. Guns kill people. Eating unhealthy foods will also kill you. Not to mention alcohol. Since you didn't read any further because you are ignorant I have decided to bring this to your attention as well. Alcohol kills more people, and has ruined more lives in America more than any gun, or rifle. Some violent crimes with guns can be directly linked to alcohol consumption, and being intoxicated. You have any idea how many guns are on the street? What's the solution to getting all those guns? Would love to hear that.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

truk83 said:


> Connecticut is one of the most regulated gun controlled states in America. School shootings are awful, but rare. You can fool yourself, and think otherwise, but you are wrong. We don't need to make more regulations on guns just because some asshole decided to ruin so many innocent lives. Our members of Congress need to address more important issues, and not waste their time on figuring out how to prevent school shootings. We don't live in a perfect world. Certain things just aren't preventable no matter how awful they may be. Regulations don't save people they restrict them.
> 
> I made the comparison for real reasons. Obviously these reasons are to much for your brain to fathom. *Guns kill people. Eating unhealthy foods will also kill you*. Not to mention alcohol. Since you didn't read any further because you are ignorant I have decided to bring this to your attention as well. Alcohol kills more people, and has ruined more lives in America more than any gun, or rifle. Some violent crimes with guns can be directly linked to alcohol consumption, and being intoxicated. _You have any idea how many guns are on the street? What's the solution to getting all those guns? Would love to hear that_.


People eat unhealthy foods, that's their choice. do people choose to get their brains blown out by someone else w/a gun? Is that really comparable? no it isn't. tired of people making awful examples. there's a difference between FOOD and WEAPONS. 

What's the solution? Oh I don't know, I guess guns should stay on the streets and continue to be a positive asset in the US, my bad.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

First idiots blaming mass effect now they blaming call of duty.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Not-Jupes said:


> People eat unhealthy foods, that's their choice. do people choose to get their brains blown out by someone else w/a gun? Is that really comparable? no it isn't. tired of people making awful examples. there's a difference between FOOD and WEAPONS.
> 
> What's the solution? Oh I don't know, I guess guns should stay on the streets and continue to be a positive asset in the US, my bad.


What about automobiles? Should we ban them for most because of the deeds of a few?


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

777DaysOfChristmas said:


> What about automobiles? Should we ban them for most because of the deeds of a few?


no but then again automobiles serve a purpose as a vehicle, not a weapon to kill/injure. better example than FOOD though, well done you. shame you outed yourself as a mong though.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

nah Jupes ASSAULT RIFLES ARE THE EQUIVALENT OF THE FERRARI. THEY ARE FUN AND A GREAT LUXURY. YOU CAN SHOW THEM TO YOUR FRIENDS AT THE COUNTRY CLUB AND IMPRESS THE FUCK OUT OF THEM. THEY ALSO MAKE THE PANTIES DROP IN THE TRAILER PARK BROTHER. SHOOTING AN ASSAULT RIFLE ALSO MAKES YOUR DICK FEEL LARGER THAN 2 INCHES.


^^ dumbest argument i've heard from a gun enthusiast on TV the other night. getting high is fun, but it's not legal. wagg thinks going after 12 year girls is fun, but it's not legal. some things just aren't necessary, but good luck telling that to the paranoid spoiled sector of American society.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Not-Jupes said:


> no but then again automobiles serve a purpose as a vehicle, not a weapon to kill/injure. better example than FOOD though, well done you. shame you outed yourself as a mong though.


So, not agreeing with you makes me a mong, very mature.
I've never even held a gun in my life. My deal is more along the line of the slippery slope that comes with eroding personal freedoms and neglecting the culpability of the 'choices' made by individuals.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Not-Jupes said:


> People eat unhealthy foods, that's their choice. do people choose to get their brains blown out by someone else w/a gun? Is that really comparable? no it isn't. tired of people making awful examples. there's a difference between FOOD and WEAPONS.
> 
> What's the solution? Oh I don't know, I guess guns should stay on the streets and continue to be a positive asset in the US, my bad.


You are missing the point. I clearly recognize the difference between food, and violence with guns. Like I said before I made the argument w/cars already, yesterday, and the day before. I even threw in the alcohol argument, and such. No one expects to get their brains blown out at any point in their day. More people are thinking about what they are going to eat that day. You have any idea the shit foods people are eating here in the States? Obesity is jumping off the charts here, and it's killing people. Don't you think that if you are claiming that we need more regulations on guns because they can lead to death, that we would also need regulation on what people can eat because ultimately what you eat can kill you? 

You have a choice to own a gun, or not to own a gun. No one is forced to buy a gun. Most people have guns for primarily three reasons. First, there is simple protection. Next, for collective reasons, perhaps they make gun owning a hobby. Finally, because they like to hunt, or simply shoot at a range. Have you ever been to a batting range? I don't even like baseball, but I will typically go to a batting range just for fun. The same can be said for a shooting range. One may want to know how well they can fire a firearm no different than seeing how fast a ball they can hit. 

How hard should it be to purchase a firearm? Seriously. We have to be rational that with certain privileges comes misfortune. That's just how things are. We have 300 million people here, and I think that plays a role as well. More people means more likelihood of crime. The idea that we need more rules to regulate these guns is just ridiculous. You can't keep guns that are already on the streets out of people's hands. Do you not understand that concept? Regulating guns won't save more lives. Clearly this past shooting is obvious to that, but you would argue that it's apparently not good enough in the State of Connecticut. How many school shootings have happened in Connecticut by the way? Three, in case you were wondering.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

yes that personal freedom to own weapons designed to kill large groups of people cannot be impeded upon. Thomas Jefferson would roll over in his grave.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope your not getting posters confused here guys. My stance is for 'gun control' but against the banning, responsible citizens should be allowed to own weapons. I'm Canadian after all and things seem to operate a little different up here.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> yes that personal freedom to own weapons designed to kill large groups of people cannot be impeded upon. Thomas Jefferson would roll over in his grave.



Let him roll in his grave all he wants.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

777DaysOfChristmas said:


> I hope your not getting posters confused here guys. My stance is for 'gun control' but against the banning, responsible citizens should be allowed to own weapons. I'm Canadian after all and things seem to operate a little different up here.


How do you figure out who is responsible though? How many normal husbands end up losing their jobs, and then killing their wife, and kids with their handgun that they don't even use? Not many, but the idea is that at any given time based on their real life experiences anyone can go from normal, to nasty.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

How often is it we hear that the families, or people that know someone who has committed such a violent atrocity make claims like "we never would have known, or this is unimaginable"? It's due to the fact that some people can be normal their whole life, and then something can happen that can completely change that.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

or people don't want to admit they ignored warning signs/were too stupid to see them.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Right, so we regulate as best we can. Any and every tool is regulated in some manner, guns are no different, tools designed for death. We already have the systems in place, pre-screenings and the like, courses on safe use/storage, etc.. Just keep trying our best.

One will never be able to eliminate murder or murder tools, it's preposterous to think that would even be possible.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

More people have been mauled, and killed by dogs over a 20 year period than kids shot to death in schools over that same period here in America. More people die each year to car related deaths in America, as opposed to school shootings. Those dates of the 20 year period begin in 1989, and end in 2009.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

777DaysOfChristmas said:


> So, not agreeing with you makes me a mong, very mature.
> I've never even held a gun in my life. My deal is more along the line of the slippery slope that comes with eroding personal freedoms and neglecting the culpability of the 'choices' made by individuals.


I was making a point about someone giving me bad examples and then you came at me w/another bad (but better admittedly) example.



777DaysOfChristmas said:


> One will never be able to eliminate murder or murder tools, it's preposterous to think that would even be possible.


Who is saying this? better gun regulations = less gun crime as other countries (like Britain who have much lower gun crime and better gun regulations) show. Switzerland being an exception but there are other factors as to why that may be the case.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Not-Jupes said:


> Who is saying this? better gun regulations = less gun crime as most countries show.


So, at what point do the 310 million plus weapons on the street currently legal begin to factor into this equation? Do you just stop issuing guns at the current rate and just let everyone who currently legally owns a gun keep it?


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> So, at what point do the 310 million plus weapons on the street currently legal begin to factor into this equation? Do you just stop issuing guns at the current rate and just let everyone who currently legally owns a gun keep it?


oh gawd you're right. changed my mind, lets just keep gun laws how they are so there's no hassle.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Not-Jupes said:


> oh gawd you're right. changed my mind, lets just keep gun laws how they are so there's no hassle.


It was a legitimate question. What do you do about the 310 million plus legal weapons on the street right now, genius? How is the gun crime rate going to go down if nothing is done about the weapons out on the street currently?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Keep it civil in here though I know this subject gets people fired up. If you're about to type an insult just don't do it.

This applies to all forms of JUPES in ALL realities as well. Even Not-Jupes.

There's also that thread in rants about America being insane. You could take it there if you're that motivated.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

truk83 said:


> You are missing the point. I clearly recognize the difference between food, and violence with guns. Like I said before I made the argument w/cars already, yesterday, and the day before. I even threw in the alcohol argument, and such. No one expects to get their brains blown out at any point in their day. More people are thinking about what they are going to eat that day. You have any idea the shit foods people are eating here in the States? Obesity is jumping off the charts here, and it's killing people. Don't you think that if you are claiming that we need more regulations on guns because they can lead to death, that we would also need regulation on what people can eat because ultimately what you eat can kill you?
> 
> You have a choice to own a gun, or not to own a gun. No one is forced to buy a gun. Most people have guns for primarily three reasons. First, there is simple protection. Next, for collective reasons, perhaps they make gun owning a hobby. Finally, because they like to hunt, or simply shoot at a range. Have you ever been to a batting range? I don't even like baseball, but I will typically go to a batting range just for fun. The same can be said for a shooting range. One may want to know how well they can fire a firearm no different than seeing how fast a ball they can hit.
> 
> How hard should it be to purchase a firearm? Seriously. We have to be rational that with certain privileges comes misfortune. That's just how things are. We have 300 million people here, and I think that plays a role as well. More people means more likelihood of crime. *The idea that we need more rules to regulate these guns is just ridiculous. You can't keep guns that are already on the streets out of people's hands. Do you not understand that concept? Regulating guns won't save more lives.* Clearly this past shooting is obvious to that, but you would argue that it's apparently not good enough in the State of Connecticut. How many school shootings have happened in Connecticut by the way? Three, in case you were wondering.


As a current resident of Australia, I beg to differ with that bolded part & just about everything else you say, but that's a whole different topic.
On the 28th of April, 1996, it was a quiet Sunday morning in Port Arthur, Tasmania, Australia. Normal people, just doing normal shit, then a useless piece of crap named Martin Bryant decided to get his name written in the the record books. To this day, I'm pretty sure his name is still at the top of the list of the most "prolific" gun toting killers in the world. 
But, because 35 lives were lost, 21 people were injured & 100'S of families would NEVER be the same again, the government stepped up to the plate, showed some balls, put their foot down & said we need to legislate to ensure this never happens again. What did they do??
Firstly, they made it illegal for normal civilians to own automatic & semi-automatic guns. To this day, 16yrs later, while I'm sure there are still a few out there in civilians hands, if someone is caught with one, they WILL be in jail for a descent amount of time. 
Secondly, to ensure as many of these guns got removed from "the streets" as possible, the government initiated a "buy-back" incentive. A scheme where owners of such weapons & any other guns where offered a profitable financial benefit for surrendering their arms was instigated. I'm not sure of the exact monetary value offered for them, but I've heard it was worth surrendering them. 
The government paid the cash, which came from the average Joe taxpayer & then destroyed the guns. There was the expected non-sensical ramblings of a few gun clubs & their members, but in general, 99% of society was behind it because it drastically reduced the possibility of another tragic occurence like that Sunday in Port Arthur. Few will disagree with taxes being spent on plans for the betterment of THEIR society.
Check the stats on Australia's gun related homicide deaths since then. Once you've done that, realise how fucking stupid & irrelevant your opinions on this subject are.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> It was a legitimate question. What do you do about the 310 million plus legal weapons on the street right now, genius? How is the gun crime rate going to go down if nothing is done about the weapons out on the street currently?


idk but then that's not my job. government offers to buy guns off citizens who want to rid of theirs? government reviews gun licenses? i have a feeling the government would have better ideas on how to do it. hope you're not suggesting that an inconvenience like that is a point in favour against tightening up gun laws.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Not-Jupes said:


> government offers to buy guns off citizens who want to rid of theirs?


That is something that will probably happen, but I wouldn't expect it to be a fruitful endeavor for the government. They do things like this currently and give out like a $200 gift card for an AR15 when the legal price for a solid one is teetering around and above $1k. I read an article a few days ago where they offered $50 for simple firearms (revolvers), $100 for semi automatic handguns and shotguns, and $200 for semi automatic rifles. Anyone who turns in their gun will be taking a huge loss...for what? 



> government reviews gun licenses?


 Gun licenses? The only gun license I have is for concealed carry. You don't need a license to simply own a gun.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

i didn't know as i stated which was why i used the question marks.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

CREDMI said:


> As a current resident of Australia, I beg to differ with that bolded part & just about everything else you say, but that's a whole different topic.
> On the 28th of April, 1996, it was a quiet Sunday morning in Port Arthur, Tasmania, Australia. Normal people, just doing normal shit, then a useless piece of crap named Martin Bryant decided to get his name written in the the record books. To this day, I'm pretty sure his name is still at the top of the list of the most "prolific" gun toting killers in the world.
> But, because 35 lives were lost, 21 people were injured & 100'S of families would NEVER be the same again, the government stepped up to the plate, showed some balls, put their foot down & said we need to legislate to ensure this never happens again. What did they do??
> Firstly, they made it illegal for normal civilians to own automatic & semi-automatic guns. To this day, 16yrs later, while I'm sure there are still a few out there in civilians hands, if someone is caught with one, they WILL be in jail for a descent amount of time.
> ...


This coming from a man whose country has 15 million less people than the whole state of California. With that said I don't know how you think what applied in your country actually makes sense here. We have 300 million plus here in the States. We have more than a quarter of billion more people than you do. Is that a solid enough perspective? New York, and Connecticut have done a whole lot about gun control, and their numbers in violent crime involving guns over the last decade prove it. Australia's drastic drop in numbers involving gun related deaths is merely as high as it is due to the small population that you all have. Of course you are going to see less crime after such a travesty in a country with 22-24 million people. 

We have more guns on the streets illegally that you have as a whole population. Criminals here on the streets aren't going to turn their guns in. Neither are law abiding citizens. Just because in Australia you all turned in your assault rifles because of such a horrific tragedy doesn't mean shit here. You all were traumatized, and it's the right thing to do at that point, and I completely understand that. That doesn't make it the solution. Who cares what the numbers are? Those numbers will always favor Australia because hardly anyone lives there. Nice to know you still haven't addressed any of my FACTS.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

truk83 said:


> This coming from a man whose country has 15 million less people than the whole state of California. With that said I don't know how you think what applied in your country actually makes sense here. We have 300 million plus here in the States. We have more than a quarter of billion more people than you do. Is that a solid enough perspective? New York, and Connecticut have done a whole lot about gun control, and their numbers in violent crime involving guns over the last decade prove it. Australia's drastic drop in numbers involving gun related deaths is merely as high as it is due to the small population that you all have. Of course you are going to see less crime after such a travesty in a country with 22-24 million people.
> 
> We have more guns on the streets illegally that you have as a whole population. Criminals here on the streets aren't going to turn their guns in. Neither are law abiding citizens. Just because in Australia you all turned in your assault rifles because of such a horrific tragedy doesn't mean shit here. You all were traumatized, and it's the right thing to do at that point, and I completely understand that. That doesn't make it the solution. Who cares what the numbers are? Those numbers will always favor Australia because hardly anyone lives there. Nice to know you still haven't addressed any of my FACTS.


Subbing to this thread to continuously rep you.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

People act as if America is a dangerous place to live. Sure there are bad parts of America, but seriously most the neighborhoods are fine. This is a safe country. Yes, there are horrible things like school shootings, and home invasions. However, it's not an epidemic. This is why the thought process is the way it is here in the States towards gun control. There is plenty of gun control. I live in a state where you have the right to open carry. Guess what I don't do? I don't open carry. Why? Because the Police will harass you, and most private establishments will not welcome you into their place of business. I can't even have my gun loaded in my own fucking car. What happens if I get car jacked? I now have to load my gun to save my life. Thanks Mr.Gun Control that type of thinking will get people killed. Again, stop acting like guns don't save lives, or haven't prevented crimes. Take yourself back to a day ago, and look at my videos I uploaded for your pleasure.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

truk83 said:


> I live in a state where you have the right to open carry. Guess what I don't do? I don't open carry. Why? Because the Police will harass you, and most private establishments will not welcome you into their place of business.


Luckily for me, I open carried often before I received my CWP. Grocery stores, malls, non-alcoholic serving private eateries, etc. I was not once asked to leave, because often times the owner of such an establishment has a loaded weapon. The owner of a local business has minimum 2 guns on him each time I see him - a .45 on his hip, and a snub on his ankle. If it's cold out, he might have a shoulder holster carrying something else. Of course he's been robbed before, so now he refuses to be a victim without a fight.



> I can't even have my gun loaded in my own fucking car.


That fucking sucks. 



> What happens if I get car jacked? I now have to load my gun to save my life.


Just give them the car and the police will catch them...right? RIGHT?

:gun:


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Glass Shatters said:


> Luckily for me, I open carried often before I received my CWP. Grocery stores, malls, non-alcoholic serving private eateries, etc. I was not once asked to leave, because often times the owner of such an establishment has a loaded weapon. The owner of a local business has minimum 2 guns on him each time I see him - a .45 on his hip, and a snub on his ankle. If it's cold out, he might have a shoulder holster carrying something else. Of course he's been robbed before, so now he refuses to be a victim without a fight.
> 
> 
> That fucking sucks.
> ...


lol. Funny thing is, I will have to admit I haven't had much problems with small businesses. It's places like Wal Mart, or Target, and even then it's not that they have a problem with it, it's typically some soccer mom who does, and reports it. The store mgr will typically just tell me it's only because he doesn't want a call to his boss, and the bad PR. Which I completely understand by all means. People, and their hysteria about guns is amazing. It's ok when the cops have their guns, but god forbid a normal citizen like myself have a gun.


----------



## CREDMI (Sep 1, 2012)

truk83 said:


> This coming from a man whose country has 15 million less people than the whole state of California. With that said I don't know how you think what applied in your country actually makes sense here. We have 300 million plus here in the States. We have more than a quarter of billion more people than you do. Is that a solid enough perspective? New York, and Connecticut have done a whole lot about gun control, and their numbers in violent crime involving guns over the last decade prove it. Australia's drastic drop in numbers involving gun related deaths is merely as high as it is due to the small population that you all have. Of course you are going to see less crime after such a travesty in a country with 22-24 million people.
> 
> We have more guns on the streets illegally that you have as a whole population. Criminals here on the streets aren't going to turn their guns in. Neither are law abiding citizens. Just because in Australia you all turned in your assault rifles because of such a horrific tragedy doesn't mean shit here. You all were traumatized, and it's the right thing to do at that point, and I completely understand that. That doesn't make it the solution. Who cares what the numbers are? Those numbers will always favor Australia because hardly anyone lives there. Nice to know you still haven't addressed any of my FACTS.


Percentages are percentages, regardless of the quantity of people in the sample group!!!
Edit: I haven't replied to any of your "facts", because you haven't given any, give me something to work with.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

truk83 said:


> lol. Funny thing is, I will have to admit I haven't had much problems with small businesses. It's places like Wal Mart, or Target, and even then it's not that they have a problem with it, it's typically some soccer mom who does, and reports it. The store mgr will typically just tell me it's only because he doesn't want a call to his boss, and the bad PR. Which I completely understand by all means. People, and their hysteria about guns is amazing. It's ok when the cops have their guns, but god forbid a normal citizen like myself have a gun.


Unfortunately, it's that same soccer mom who would be so grateful if her life was saved by a CWP. Carrying in a Wal-Mart is perfectly legal, as is Target - whose security guards just like to be informed that you're open carrying. As for Wal-Mart, you can search the web and find the .mp3 of the audio call from someone at Wal-Mart headquarters saying that all Wal-Mart's adhere to state laws whenever firearms are involved, if you haven't already.

Soccer mom's ignorance of the law is not going to violate me.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

CREDMI said:


> Percentages are percentages, regardless of the quantity of people in the sample group!!!
> Edit: I haven't replied to any of your "facts", because you haven't given any, give me something to work with.


Ok, I will again. Maybe if you would read what I posts instead of admitting that you didn't bother to read you wouldn't have this problem. Anyhow, more people have been killed by dogs in the United States from 1989 to 2009 than from school shootings combined dating back to the earliest shooting which was back in the 18th century. More people are dying behind the wheel each year as opposed to school shooting deaths. More people are dying by accident each year than by school shooting deaths.

Remember this thread is about a school shooting, that now prompted morons like yourself to suggest more regulation in a state that is already one of the more regulated States in the country in regards to firearms. These are facts that I have stated throughout the day, and I am sure I am missing more. Since this isn't merely about gun violence, and in fact about a school shooting that is now prompting members of the anti-gun movement to begin their witch hunt on guns.

Let's be honest here, and say that "gun crime" can mean a whole variety of things. Are we talking about convenient store robberies, home invasions, wife killing husband, accidental deaths involving gun, or what? This is considered a mass shooting, and totally different than someone just walking into a store, and shooting a clerk. This is much different than a gang related turf issue. This is much different than a seemingly tired wife who is tired of her husband's abuse, and so she kills him in his sleep with his revolver. These are typically normal people who end up in situations that obviously they never thought they would be in.

Young kids don't aspire to join gangs, and shoot at rival gang members. A wife of 20 years doesn't just shoot, and kill her abusive husband for nothing. A store clerk never thinks that he will have to possibly kill someone for trying to rob them. This is all gun violence. How do you regulate a kid murdering his parents with their shotguns? How does one regulate handguns, and the tens of thousands being sold on the street to young thugs that shoot, kill, and rob people? Who knew those kids from Columbine were going to massacre all those people? 

You have any clue as to how much drugs are involved with gun violence? Hell, if they legalized marijuana alone that would drop gun related crimes substantially. That's just one way to limit the perception of "gun violence". I had a friend shot, and killed over a drug deal for less than $2000, and his murderer was never found. So many crimes involving guns are related to drugs. If those drugs are legal you probably don't have as many gun related crimes as reported. Do you know why people perform home invasions? Because they are poor, and need money. Hence, the fact that when the economy is down crime goes up, and the economy is doing well crime goes down. Crime comes with the Economic struggles of a nation.

Another fact, is that it's typical for gun sales to spike amid talks of gun regulation. This actually prompts people to go out, and buy more guns. In essence your argument only furthers what you clearly are against. I would suggest stop arguing at this point because you are increasing gun sales with your gun regulation nonsense. We can't just think that we have to regulate something every time something awful happens. People like yourself need to accept the fact that in the "real world" there is good, and then there is bad. You live, you die, and with the good comes the bad. Should we start regulating how long people drive on the roads since so many people die a year driving on them?


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Not-Jupes said:


> I was making a point about someone giving me bad examples and then you came at me w/another bad (but better admittedly) example.


I was using that example to make a point about where we draw the line in taking liberties away from people based on the actions of a few.




Not-Jupes said:


> Who is saying this? better gun regulations = less gun crime as other countries (like Britain who have much lower gun crime and better gun regulations) show. Switzerland being an exception but there are other factors as to why that may be the case.


That quote was geared towards Truk83 in that nearly anything can be used as a weapon and if guns were magically eliminated today the human race would find some other way to knock each other off. So if the father who snaps comes home to a gun-less house he'll probably just strangle his wife instead.

I'm all for regulation.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

"Fast and Furious" gun found at site where Mexican beauty queen killed

It's going to awesome when the government lectures us on gun rights after that stunt.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Just a comment I read on a CNN article:

"For anyone who is still confused by the details of this horrific massacre, here are the facts. GOD our HEAVENLY FATHER did not murder anyone Friday, December 14, 2012, demon possessed Adam Lanza did!!" 

Don't know why we're all talking about gun control and mental illness. T'was obviously demons.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

truk83 said:


> Who cares what the numbers are? Those numbers will always favor Australia because hardly anyone lives there. Nice to know you still haven't addressed any of my FACTS.


Obviously the gross numbers will always favour us, but the numbers per 100,000 people still favour us by a fair margin. 



777DaysOfChristmas said:


> What about automobiles? Should we ban them for most because of the deeds of a few?


Automobiles are already heavily regulated. Lots of fatalities occur on the road, and a lot of them are due to drink driving, driving under the influence of drugs etc. In Australia last year, for all fatalities speeding accounts for 34%, drink driving 30%, drug driving 7%, restraint non-use 20%. Thats a lot of accidents because people were doing something already against the law. Think about how many fatalities more there would be if people could freely drink and drive, choose their own speed limit etc etc. The restrictions imposed on motor vehicles acts to reduce the number of fatalities.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

CamillePunk said:


> Just a comment I read on a CNN article:
> 
> "For anyone who is still confused by the details of this horrific massacre, here are the facts. GOD our HEAVENLY FATHER did not murder anyone Friday, December 14, 2012, demon possessed Adam Lanza did!!"
> 
> Don't know why we're all talking about gun control and mental illness. T'was obviously demons.


wrong.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

is that Jay Briscoe saying that if we let God into our lives, this shit wouldnt happen? Fuck that noise, religious cunts are at the root of alot more shit than non-believers.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> "Fast and Furious" gun found at site where Mexican beauty queen killed
> 
> It's going to awesome when the government lectures us on gun rights after that stunt.


Completely irrelevant to what I've quoted but can't be arsed going through 60 pages but can you not see the link between the availbilty of guns and the crime that leads to (drug related + internet dwellers shooting up innocent kids) meaning you need a gun to feel protected. 

Can you not see that if you tightened gun control there wouldn't be that need for gun to feel protected as random street thug who wants to rob you wouldn't have the same access to guns as they normally would have. Or the autistic loner wouldn't have the same access to guns when he comes to your child's school to start to open fire on her class.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Swark said:


> Completely irrelevant to what I've quoted but can't be arsed going through 60 pages but can you not see the link between the availbilty of guns and the crime that leads to (drug related + internet dwellers shooting up innocent kids) meaning you need a gun to feel protected.


Yeah, that's kind of how it works. If other people (the criminal element, drug related, internet losers, etc) have guns, you are at a disadvantage if you don't have one. Ever hear of the expression of bringing a knife to a gun fight? The avaialability of a firearm is going to remain the same. There are 310+ million weapons on the street right know LEGALLY (that we know of).



> Can you not see that if you tightened gun control there wouldn't be that need for gun to feel protected as random street thug who wants to rob you wouldn't have the same access to guns as they normally would have.


What about the weapons on the street? No one has had an answer to this. How is gun crime going to go down if there are the same amount of weapons on the street, but you just can't buy one anymore? And that 310+ million is going up by a large amount *every single day*.



> Or the autistic loner wouldn't have the same access to guns when he comes to your child's school to start to open fire on her class.


Terrible analogy. He didn't purchase the weapons. What's next? You going to propose that single mom's with autistic kids can't be gun owners?


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> Yeah, that's kind of how it works. If other people (the criminal element, drug related, internet losers, etc) have guns, you are at a disadvantage if you don't have one. Ever hear of the expression of bringing a knife to a gun fight? The avaialability of a firearm is going to remain the same. There are 310+ million weapons on the street right know LEGALLY (that we know of).
> 
> 
> What about the weapons on the street? No one has had an answer to this. *How is gun crime going to go down if there are the same amount of weapons on the street*, but you just can't buy one anymore? And that 310+ million is going up by a large amount *every single day*.
> ...


Because guns don't last forever and of course guns levels can go down through education and amnesty. The us culture encourages the use of guns, tighter guns laws will be the building blocks to changing that. 

It's not really a terrible analogy, he still had access to guns because his mum freely bought them and had them around the house.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ok, let me preface this by sayng I'm no Kesha fan. I think this is absolutely fucking ludicrous.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2012/dec/19/kesha-die-young-us-radio

The lyric is "lets live our life like we're gunna die young"...not "let's live our life like we're gunna shoot some children in a school". The Media is more concerned about blacking out songs that have nothing to do with the tragedy, but couldnt give a fuck less about keeping the shooter's name under wraps so this doesnt happen in the future.

Talk about fucked priorities.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Swark said:


> Because guns don't last forever and of course guns levels can go down through education and amnesty.


:lmao 



> The us culture encourages the use of guns, tighter guns laws will be the building blocks to changing that.


:lmao



> It's not really a terrible analogy, he still had access to guns because his mum freely bought them and had them around the house.


No, it's fucking terrible. Why shouldn't his mother be allowed to own a gun? She's done nothing wrong. Why are you even attempting to vilify her owning a weapon? Because she had an autistic son? Answer my question.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey Briscoe...


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

ILLUMINATI IS RUNNING WILD BROTHER!

I swear I have heard so many people say the Illuminati did this to ban guns so we can't rebel when they take over. Oh Youtube.

But the TDKR image is really creep. Has anyone checked out to make sure it isn't fake?


----------



## BULLIED (Dec 3, 2012)

I sympathize with the shooter. Lord only knows what tortures he was going through.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

In case anyone is interested in looking at the shooting from angles outside of the gun control bubble...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

What do you think?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Whoever made that video is an bonafide idiot. Because the guy smiled before going to the mic? What does that prove exactly?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Is that another one of those videos made by those conspiracy theorists who religiously follow Alex Jones? Those people are total idiots.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Is that another one of those videos made by those conspiracy theorists who religiously follow Alex Jones? Those people are total idiots.







Alex Jones is fun to watch sometimes,He's so fucking thick he's somewhat entertaining.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Agree, how could they have fuckig staged the whole thing, was the whole town in on it?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Posterizer said:


> Agree, how could they have fuckig staged the whole thing, was the whole town in on it?


They were in 'The Truman Show'. Could such a town actually exist in some form or fashion?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Moto said:


> Whoever made that video is an bonafide idiot. Because the guy smiled before going to the mic? What does that prove exactly?


Well, considering the topic at hand, the guy was having a laugh and then got all serious like he was going to cry.


I am not buying that the shooting was fake, just saying, it's rather interesting that he would seem to be pretty happy and then when it was his cue to speak, he had a totally different mood within a second.

Guess he didn't know the cameras were already rolling.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

He was may have been going through many emotions. Maybe laughing to keep from crying at that moment. Maybe someone reminded him of a happy time with his daughter. I don't know. I have seen people go from crying at funerals to laughing at the repast. People react to tough times and being in front of a camera/audience in different ways. The story he gave about his daughter was heartbreaking.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm usually against conspiracy theories, but this is kind of weird. 



UNRELATED:

Has anyone ever seen this?


http://vigilantcitizen.com/latestnews/nicki-minajs-we-miss-you-eerily-mirrors-cousins-death/


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> :lmao
> ...


Thought we were having a intelligent conversation. But at least you realise that easy access to guns caused this tragedy.

It's not hard to reduce the amount of guns in circulation.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The shooting was not fake. Absurd to think otherwise.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Swark said:


> Thought we were having a intelligent conversation. But at least you realise that easy access to guns caused this tragedy.
> 
> It's not hard to reduce the amount of guns in circulation.


And you still didn't answer the question. The more you avoid it, the more I think you know what answering the question entails you to admit.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> No, it's fucking terrible. Why shouldn't his mother be allowed to own a gun? *She's done nothing wrong*. Why are you even attempting to vilify her owning a weapon? Because she had an autistic son? Answer my question.


Well obviously that part's not true. She was an irresponsible gun owner. Obviously didn't keep her weapons secure from her mentally troubled son.

For people touting gun rights (a position I support to an extent), we can't leave out the importance of responsible gun ownership.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Well obviously that part's not true. She was an irresponsible gun owner. Obviously didn't keep her weapons secure from her mentally troubled son.
> 
> For people touting gun rights (a position I support to an extent), we can't leave out the importance of responsible gun ownership.


Maybe they were secure, or she was murdered in cold blood as she was unsecuring them for a cleaning or something of the sort? No one can say definitively one way or the other that she gave him free reign with the weapons any time he wanted.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

She was killed wearing pajamas in her bed so I doubt she was cleaning her guns.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't you have to take a gun apart and have it unloaded to clean it also?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> She was killed wearing pajamas in her bed so I doubt she was cleaning her guns.


If that is the case, then pardon my not being up to date on the latest happening of this situation. I stopped watching after the first 2 days of coverage and have read about little pertaining to the subject since that time also. 

However, leaving a gun unsecured is not a irresponsible gun owner make. I have a loaded shotgun under the bed and I leave my concealed carry handgun loaded in the nightstand next to my bed when I'm not carrying it. A secured gun when it's time to rock and roll isn't really serving its purpose. She may have had them hidden and he found them? Who knows. I'm still sure, however, that she did not give him free reign over the weapons. 

She, more than anyone, was aware of his mental state from what I've seen.



Jolly Ol' St.Tkok. said:


> Don't you have to take a gun apart and have it unloaded to clean it also?


Wasn't he caught with like 5 firearms combined, including some in the car? Who's to say he didn't find one of the other ones and put one of them back together after her murder?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> However, leaving a gun unsecured is not a irresponsible gun owner make.


Of course it does when you have someone else living with you, especially someone mentally disturbed. The shooter's brother said he thought he may have been "autistic", so clearly there was some level of awareness within the family that he wasn't normal.


> I have a loaded shotgun under the bed and I leave my concealed carry handgun loaded in the nightstand next to my bed when I'm not carrying it. A secured gun when it's time to rock and roll isn't really serving its purpose.


Well then should someone break into your home and steal your unsecured weapons and commit crimes with them then you should certainly be criticized as an irresponsible gun owner. Btw, I hope you aren't as forth-coming with the location of your weapons within your home in non-anonymous social situations. :lol


> I'm still sure, however, that she did not give him free reign over the weapons.


But you just said you haven't kept up with the details of the story, so how can you possibly know that? Apparently she took both her sons to the gun range often, so it would seem likely she was comfortable with him having access to the weapons. That was her fatal mistake, although she's dead so she won't be bearing it. Instead the family and friends of the victims will have to.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Of course it does when you have someone else living with you, especially someone mentally disturbed. The shooter's brother said he thought he may have been "autistic", so clearly there was some level of awareness within the family that he wasn't normal.


Of course there was. Again, who's to say that they weren't hidden in her room even? 



> Well then should someone break into your home and steal your unsecured weapons and commit crimes with them then you should certainly be criticized as an irresponsible gun owner. Btw, I hope you aren't as forth-coming with the location of your weapons within your home in non-anonymous social situations. :lol


If someone broke into my home and stole them, they were secure in my home. If someone broke into my home and stole weapons out of my gun safe, they still stole weapons from my home. They shouldn't be there to begin with. Terrible point. 

Also, a shotgun under the bed and/or a pistol/revolver in the nightstand is very common amongst gun owners who have them for protection. It's the other places throughout the house that are safeguarded. 



> But you just said you haven't kept up with the details of the story, so how can you possibly know that? Apparently she took both her sons to the gun range often, so it would seem likely she was comfortable with him having access to the weapons. That was her fatal mistake, although she's dead so she won't be bearing it. Instead the family and friends of the victims will have to.


I've taken my 8 year old cousin to the rifle range...that doesn't mean I'd trust him with a weapon unsupervised. Terrible point. Reaching at best.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> If someone broke into my home and stole them, they were secure in my home. If someone broke into my home and stole weapons out of my gun safe, they still stole weapons from my home. They shouldn't be there to begin with.


It's your responsibility as a gun owner to take steps to ensure your weapons don't fall into the wrong hands. Leaving them laying around where anyone who is in your home could find them with little difficulty is irresponsible. Try a key and lock for your nightstand drawer. Try keeping that shotgun under your bed in a locked case. 


> I've taken my 8 year old cousin to the rifle range...that doesn't mean I'd trust him with a weapon. Terrible point. Reaching at best.


Right, no one is going to trust an 8 year-old with a weapon or access to weapons. We're not talking about an 8 year-old though, we're talking about an adult.


I'm of course not advocating the government take action against irresponsible gun owners, as I'm an anarchist and think the government shouldn't even exist. But we should still have civil and rational discussions about how we can prevent negative consequences of our freedoms by taking some care.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Glass Shatters said:


> However, leaving a gun unsecured is not a irresponsible gun owner make.


It does when her son is known to be mentally ill.




> Who knows. I'm still sure, however, that she did not give him free reign over the weapons.


She took him to shooting ranges so she did to a certain extent.



CamillePunk said:


> I'm of course not advocating the government take action against irresponsible gun owners, *as I'm an anarchist and think the government shouldn't even exist.* But we should still have civil and rational discussions about how we can prevent negative consequences of our freedoms by taking some care.


lol.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Merry Mikey Damage said:


> The shooting was not fake. Absurd to think otherwise.


I'd love to know how the mass murder of 20-something kids and adults could be faked!
Saw some clip of it being a "conspiracy" but ignored it as it's *Absurd to think otherwise*


----------



## Mr. High IQ (Nov 24, 2011)

Ziggler Claus said:


>


Canada doesn't have anywhere near the number of inner-city ghettos and barrios (death traps) as does the U.S. I'm willing to bet dollars to doughnuts that the U.S. crime rate amongst whites is extremely similar to Canada's.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Didn't take long for the conspiracy videos to come out. Although it does raise a lot of interesting points. 

Not sure what to make of it.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

The Amazing Atheist actually did a video in response to that video.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

AA completely buried that conspiracy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Some of that conspiracy was just laughable.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Most of it was just mistakes by the media. AA showed how much of a joke that video was.


----------

